# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Примет ли меня Кришна без инициации?

## siddhanathadas

Понимая возможное негодование со стороны тех, кто получил столь желанные регалии в виде первой или уже второй, брахманической инициации, я всё же для торжества Истины и *безусловной любви*, открываю эту тему.

Хочу без лишних ссылок на созданные правила, понять на сколько *ограничен* Кришна в Своих решениях нашими условностями?
Сможет ли Господь принять меня без инициации или для этого нужно идти в другую духовную традицию? 
Может быть есть ещё какие-нибудь условия, кроме *безусловной любви*?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Харе Кришна Siddhanathadas , как раз сегодня с Гуру разбирали этот вопрос, в Бхагавад-Гите сказано, что произношение Мантры Харе Кришна, освобождает живое существо, а также 14 потомков вверх и 14 предков, такова беспричинная милость Господа Шри Кришны. Такова сила Святого Имени. Прошу прощения, что так криво написал, но тем не менее все это есть в Бхагавад-Гите.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Мои поклоны, Hrishikesha das. Рад вас "видеть"  :smilies: 
Конкретный текст в БГ можете привести или это комментарии?

Спасибо, конечно, за эту вдохновляющую информацию. Я рад за всех тех, кто воплощался, воплощается и собирается воплощаться в моём, Вашем и любом роду. 

Но как быть со мной? Вопрос-то конкретный, здесь нужна полная определённость, а то вдруг зря жил? Что тогда? Это не шуточки... 

Я же не против инициации, покаяний, пожертвований, экадаши, Туласи, пуджи, джапы, арати, Гуру, шастры, садху (ничего не забыл?). Вдруг и этого всего окажется недостаточно или нужно что-то одно, но вполне определённое? К Кришне же хочется, очень хочется к этому озорнику! Но не так всё механично и запрограммировано... 

А может, зря я создаю лишнюю пену, встал в очередь, отстоял, получил, повешал, оттарабанил, отсидел, отслушал, отходил, отсмотрел, отслужил - и вот Он, Кришна, улыбается..., руки тянет ко мне..., обниматься хочет..., любить безусловно...

Тут в процессе написании книги вышел на сайт http://zhalevich.com/biblioteka/bhag...-gita-715.html
Здесь довольно много переводов БГ на русский. В частности этот текст 7.15 видно кто переводит с позиции двойственности, осуждая и вешая ярлык, а кто без осуждений с позиции безусловной любви.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Siddhanathadas я спрошу у Гуру, чтобы конкретно указать источник, текст.  :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Вопрос: Когда в какой-нибудь семье рождается преданная Богу душа, получает ли эта семья какое-то благо?
   Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати: Когда появляется великий святой, чистый преданный слуга Господа, возвышаются сто поколений потомков и предков его семьи. Когда появляется преданный среднего уровня (мадхьяма-бхагавата), возвышаются четырнадцать поколений его потомков и предков. А если появляется каништха, то возвышаются его потомки и предки в трех поколениях. Книга Ответы Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура на вопросы учеников. Часть 2.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Понимая возможное негодование со стороны тех, кто получил столь желанные регалии в виде первой или уже второй, брахманической инициации, я всё же для торжества Истины и *безусловной любви*, открываю эту тему.
> 
> Хочу без лишних ссылок на созданные правила, понять на сколько *ограничен* Кришна в Своих решениях нашими условностями?
> Сможет ли Господь принять меня без инициации или для этого нужно идти в другую духовную традицию? 
> Может быть есть ещё какие-нибудь условия, кроме *безусловной любви*?


В принципе, этот вопрос можно перефразировать: "Примет ли меня Кришна, если я не предамся духовному учителю.

Однажды этот вопрос (можно ли вернуться в духовный мир без инициации) Мадхудвиша Махарадж задал Шриле Прабхупаде. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что это невозможно, ведь никто не даст нам духовного обучения как действовать в духовном мире и в отношениях с Кришной.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Веданта Крит дас Кришна указывает на значимость Гуру, ибо Гуру представитель Бога.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Стремиться нужно к соблюдению 16+4. Сама по себе инициация никого ни от чего не спасает.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Кришна *уже* принимает нам такими, какими мы есть. При чем тут вообще инициация то? Он просто милостиво выполняет наши желания. И пока мы хотим жить в материальном мире, Он нас тут и держит. Причем именно в том месте, где мы выбрали быть. Изменятся желания - изменится и место пребывания. Если мы хотим иметь дело с Кришной - Он никогда не против. Проблема в том, что мы особо не хотим... И без духовного учителя ситуацию никак не изменить.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Примет ли без? Примет, если примете Его как беса :diablo: , если тоже примете от Него любое (Шикшаштака 8).

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Примет ли без? Примет, если примете Его как беса, если тоже примете от Него любое (Шикшаштака 8).


Вы видимо хотели сказать ,что безусловно любящие Кришну не озабочены вьездом с чемоданами в Его мир?

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Когда истинный Гуру принимает ученика -- это и означает, что Кришна принимает преданного. Я знаю о случаях, когда Кришна прямо говорит духовному учителю, чтобы тот взял ученика. Для понимания этого вывода рекомендую послушать лекции Мадхавананды прабху и его учителя -- Гоур Говинды Свами.

----------


## siddhanathadas

Спасибо всем.
Каждый нашёл то, что искал.



> Кришна *уже* принимает нам такими, какими мы есть. При чем тут вообще инициация то?


Мудро, просто, реализованно, милостиво, в безусловной любви, как и подобает *настоящему* Господу, истинному благодетелю, хозяину и покровителю всех душ.
Низкий поклон, Гокуланатху дасу.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Когда истинный Гуру принимает ученика -- это и означает, что Кришна принимает преданного


Ой ли?



> "Прежде всего вы должны решить, будете ли вы соблюдать правила и ограничения и становиться сознающими Кришну. Это ваш выбор. Вы должны решить для себя, собираетесь ли вы серьезно принять это сознание Кришны. Это решение остается за вами. Посвящение – это формальность. Если вы серьезны, это и есть настоящее посвящение. Вы должны понять эту философию Кришны, и если вы решите, что серьезно принимаете сознание Кришны и будете проповедовать эту философию другим, это и будет вашим посвящением. Мое прикосновение – просто формальность. Ваша решимость – вот что является посвящением". 
> (Шрила Прабхупада, "В поисках божественного", журнал "Обратно к Богу", номер 49, 1970 год) 
> 
> "Ученическая преемственность не всегда означает, что надо быть формально инициированным. Ученическая преемственность – значит принимать заключение, передающееся по преемственности". 
> (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Динешу, 31.10.69) 
> 
> "Повторение Харе Кришна – наше главное занятие, это истинная инициация. И поскольку все вы следуете этому моему наставлению, тот, кто дает инициацию, уже находится рядом с вами". 
> (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Тамала Кришне, 19.08.68





> "Так или иначе, с 1922-го по 1933-й год официально я не был инициирован, но во мне появилось стремление проповедовать учение Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Вот о чем я думал. Это и было посвящением от моего Гуру Махараджи". 
> (Шрила Прабхупада, лекция, 10.12.76, Хайдарабад)





> "Дикша на самом деле означает инициирование ученика трансцендентным знанием, благодаря которому он освобождается от всего материального осквернения". 
> ("Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита", Мадхья 4.111, комментарий)

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Я говорил не про формальную инициацию, а когда Гуру принимает ученика по команде от Кришны. Если же Гуру не принимает человека (и человек обычно обижается на него), то Кришна такого человека вряд-ли напрямую примет. Исключение -- святые  :smilies:

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> когда Гуру принимает ученика по команде от Кришны


Это как это...

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Инициация это начало.

Ее можно сравнить с торжественной линейкой в первом классе школы.В первоклассники принимают всех у кого есть портфель тетрадки книжки и желание учиться.

При этом первоклассник не может сказать что принятие его в школу автоматически дает ему право считать себя закончившим МГУ.

Потому утверждать что любой инициированный уже принят Кришной а неинициированный отвергнут по меньшей мере...наивно.

Ничто не мешает способному человеку целеустремленному и серьезному учиться по книгам на дому и сдать экзамен в МГУ экстерном.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

> Это как это...


Ну, например: Приехал преданный на Вьясапуджу, а Кришна сказал Гуру: "Прими этого преданного в ученики". И ученику сказали, чтобы готовился  :smilies:  Это пример инициации, которая происходит одновременно "на небесах" и формально.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Ну, например: Приехал преданный на Вьясапуджу, а Кришна сказал Гуру: "Прими этого преданного в ученики". И ученику сказали, чтобы готовился  Это пример инициации, которая происходит одновременно "на небесах" и формально.


Ну....трудно спорить с таким примером.

Личное участие Кришны в жизни кандидатов в ученики несомненно редко.Но конечно может быть.Протекция высшего уровня.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

Моё текущее понимание философии (на основе как минимум Шри Харинама Чинтамани, а также Брихад Бхагаватамриты) таково, что без истинного Гуру преданный не сможет преодолеть уровень Намаабхаса и, соотвественно, не сможет обрести любовь к Богу.

Я понимаю, что это может звучать как приговор и слишком фанатично, но если в этой теме углубиться, то глубина этого вывода будет ясна как дно прозрачного водоёма. Я бы порекомендовал одну книгу, но могу только в личном сообщении, т.к. на этом форуме она не приветствуется.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Уточним.
Без наставлений без знания полученного от истинного гуру.

Когда вы говорить "без гуру" не понятно что вы имеете в ввиду.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

> Ну....трудно спорить с таким примером.
> 
> Личное участие Кришны в жизни кандидатов в ученики несомненно редко.Но конечно может быть.Протекция высшего уровня.


Я слышал, что таких примеров много. По крайней мере у этого Гуру.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

> Уточним.
> Без наставлений без знания полученного от истинного гуру.
> 
> Когда вы говорить "без гуру" не понятно что вы имеете в ввиду.


"Без гуру" -- значит без инициации. Гуру берёт ответственность за преданного -- это инициация. Ответственность в том, что он приведёт его к совершенству. Бхакти передаётся из сердца чистого преданного в сердце преданного.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Я слышал, что таких примеров много. По крайней мере у этого Гуру.


Я верю что вы слышали.Но это говорит лишь о том что у вас хороший слух.

----------


## Антон Кузьмин

> Я верю что вы слышали.Но это говорит лишь о том что у вас хороший слух.


Я намеренно употребляю слова "я слышал" и "я думаю, что". В мои обязанности не входит подкреплять слова весом шастр  :smilies: 

Благодарю, что выслушали моё понимание на основе услышанного. Я пойду выполнять свои обязанности.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Спасибо за Ваше мнение оно весьма интересно.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Мнение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху: 

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.51

махат-крпа вина кона карме ‘бхакти’ найа
кршна-бхакти дуре раху, самсара нахе кшайа
Пословный перевод: 
махат-крпа — милость великого преданного; вина — без; кона карме — какой-то другой деятельностью; бхакти найа — нет преданного служения; кршна-бхакти — любовь к Кришне, или преданное служение Кришне; дуре раху — оставляя; самсара — оков материального существования; нахе — нет; кшайа — разрушения.
Перевод: 
*«До тех пор пока человек не получит милость чистого преданного, он не сможет заняться преданным служением. Что говорить о кришна-бхакти, он не сможет даже освободиться от оков материального существования!»*

Комментарий: 
Благочестивая деятельность приносит материальные богатства, но никакая благочестивая деятельность, сколько ею ни заниматься, не приводит к преданному служению. Ни благотворительность, ни строительство огромных больниц и школ, ни гуманитарная деятельность не могут дать бхакти. Преданное служение можно получить только по милости чистого преданного. Без милости чистого преданного невозможно даже освободиться от оков материального существования. Слово махат в этом стихе означает «чистый преданный». Такое толкование подтверждает в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.13) Сам Господь Кришна:

махатманас ту мам партха
даивим пракртим ашритах
бхаджантй ананйа-манасо
джнатва бхутадим авйайам

«О сын Притхи, те, кто свободен от заблуждений, великие души, находятся под покровительством божественной природы. Они служат Мне с любовью и преданностью, ибо знают, что Я Верховная Личность Бога, изначальная и неистощимая».

Всем следует искать общения с таким махатмой, с человеком, который признал Кришну высшей причиной мироздания. Не будучи махатмой, невозможно понять абсолютное положение Кришны. Махатма встречается редко, и положение его трансцендентно, он чистый преданный Кришны. Глупцы, считающие Господа Кришну обычным человеком, считают обычным человеком и Его чистого преданного. Кем бы ни был человек, он должен стараться служить махатме и воспринимать его как самого возвышенного доброжелателя рода человеческого. Нужно принять покровительство такого махатмы и молить его о беспричинной милости. Только по его благословению можно избавиться от привязанности к материалистическому образу жизни. А когда по милости махатмы такая привязанность уходит, мы можем начать с любовью и преданностью служить Господу.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Слово милость и инициация имеют один смысл?

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.53

наишам матис тавад урукрамангхрим
спршатй анартхапагамо йад-артхах
махийасам пада-раджо-’бхишекам
нишкинчананам на врнита йават
Пословный перевод: 
на — не; эшам — тех, кто привязан к семейной жизни; матих — интерес; тават — до тех пор; урукрама-ангхрим — к лотосным стопам Верховного Господа, который славится Своими необычайными деяниями; спршати — прикасается; анартха — всего нежелательного; апагамах — уничтожение; йат — которых; артхах — цель; махийасам — великих душ, преданных; пада-раджах — пылью с лотосных стоп; абхишекам — посыпание головы; нишкинчананам — тех, кто абсолютно не привязан к материальной собственности; на врнита — не делают; йават — так долго, пока.
Перевод: 
„Служение лотосным стопам Господа Кришны устраняет все препятствия и страдания материальной жизни. Однако никто не сможет обратить свой взор на эти лотосные стопы до тех пор, пока не осыплет свою голову пылью с лотосных стоп махатм — великих преданных, безразличных к материальной собственности“.
Комментарий: 
Это стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (7.5.32). Наставляя Махараджу Юдхиштхиру, великий мудрец Нарада рассказал ему историю жизни Махараджи Прахлады. Этот стих произнес Махараджа Прахлада, обращаясь к своему отцу, царю демонов Хираньякашипу. Прахлада перечислил девять основных методов бхакти-йоги и сказал, что человека, который обращается к этим методам, следует считать по- настоящему ученым. Однако Хираньякашипу не понравилось, что его сын рассуждает о преданном служении, и он немедля вызвал к себе его учителя, Шанду. Учитель стал оправдываться, говоря, что он не учил Прахладу преданному служению, что у мальчика от природы такие склонности. При этих словах Хираньякашипу пришел в ярость и стал спрашивать Прахладу, почему он стал вайшнавом. Отвечая на его вопрос, Махараджа Прахлада произносит этот стих, чтобы объяснить, что преданным Господа невозможно стать, не получив милости и благословений другого преданного.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Наставления Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху о 64 принципах вайдхи-бхакти , первый принцип - гуру-падашрая (принятие прибежища у стоп гуру), второй - дикша (посвящение):

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.115

гуру-падашрайа, дикша, гурура севана
сад-дхарма-шикша, прччха, садху-марганугамана
Пословный перевод: 
гуру-пада-ашрайа — прибежище у стоп истинного духовного учителя; дикша — посвящение, принятое от духовного учителя; гурура севана — служение духовному учителю; сат-дхарма-шикша — наставления относительно трансцендентного метода преданного служения; прччха — и вопрошать; садху-марга — пути трансцендентного преданного служения; анугамана — строгое следование.
Перевод: 
«На пути регулируемого преданного служения необходимо: 1)найти истинного духовного учителя; 2)получить у него посвящение; 3)служить ему; 4)внимать наставлениям духовного учителя и задавать ему вопросы, стремясь понять науку преданного служения; 5)следовать по стопам предшествующих ачарьев и выполнять указания своего духовного учителя».
ЧЧ Мадхья 22.116

кршна-притйе бхога-тйага, кршна-тиртхе васа
йаван-нирваха-пратиграха, экадашй-упаваса
Пословный перевод: 
кршна-притйе — ради удовольствия Кришны; бхога-тйага — принятие или отвержение чего-либо; кршна-тиртхе васа — проживание в месте, где находится Кришна; йават-нирваха — необходимое количество для того, чтобы душа оставалась в теле; пратиграха — принятие даров; экадаши-упаваса — соблюдение поста в день экадаши.
Перевод: 
«Следующие шаги таковы: 6)быть готовым отказаться от всего ради удовлетворения Кришны и принимать все, что доставляет удовольствие Кришне; 7)жить там, где находится Кришна, — например во Вриндаване, в Матхуре или в храме Кришны; 8)довольствоваться таким количеством пищи и материальных вещей, которое необходимо, чтобы душа не рассталась с телом; 9)поститься на экадаши».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.117

дхатрй-ашваттха-го-випра-ваишнава-пуджана
сева-намапарадхади дуре висарджана
Пословный перевод: 
дхатри — вид дерева; ашваттха — дерево баньян; го — коровы; випра — брахманы; ваишнава — преданные Господа Вишну; пуджана — поклонение; сева — в преданном служении; нама — в повторении святого имени; апарадха-ади — оскорбления; дуре — далеко; висарджана — отбросив.
Перевод: 
«10)Следует поклоняться деревьям дхатри, баньяну, коровам, брахманам и преданным Господа Вишну; 11)нужно избегать нарушения правил преданного служения и оскорблений святого имени».
Комментарий: 
Начальный этап преданного служения включает в себя десять правил, такие как поклонение деревьям дхатри и баньян, коровам, брахманам и преданным Господа Вишну. Одиннадцатое правило — избегать оскорблений при служении Господу и повторении святых имен.

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.118

аваишнава-санга-тйага, баху-шишйа на кариба
баху-грантха-калабхйаса-вйакхйана варджиба
Пословный перевод: 
аваишнава — с тем, кто не предан Господу Вишну; санга — общение; тйага — отринув; баху-шишйа — большое количество учеников; на кариба — не надо принимать; баху-грантха — всевозможные писания; кала-абхйаса — изучив часть; вйакхйана — и объяснения; варджиба — мы должны отвергнуть.
Перевод: 
«Двенадцатый шаг состоит в том, чтобы отказаться от тесного общения с непреданными; 13)не принимать бесконечно много учеников; 14)не следует поверхностно изучать много писаний просто для того, чтобы цитировать их и давать всевозможные объяснения».
Комментарий: 
Иметь слишком много последователей, или учеников, опасно для тех, кто не является проповедником. По словам Шрилы Дживы Госвами, проповедник должен принимать много учеников, чтобы распространить учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. В этом есть риск, поскольку вместе с учеником духовный учитель принимает и грехи ученика, а также последствия этих грехов. Если учитель не очень могуществен, он не сможет поглотить последствия грехов своих учеников и вынужден будет от них страдать. Поэтому обычно принимать много учеников запрещено.

Не следует читать книги поверхностно, просто чтобы прослыть великим ученым, цитируя разные священные писания. В нашем Движении сознания Кришны мы ограничиваем изучение ведической литературы «Бхагавад-гитой», «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Чайтанья-чаритамритой» и «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху». Чтобы проповедовать, этих четырех произведений достаточно. Они дают ясное представление о философии и о том, как следует распространять это знание по всему миру. Если человек берется изучать книгу, он должен делать это тщательно. Таков принцип. Тщательно изучив небольшое количество книг, можно понять философию.

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.119

хани-лабхе сама, шокадира ваша на ха-иба
анйа-дева, анйа-шастра нинда на кариба
Пословный перевод: 
хани — к потерям; лабхе — к приобретениям; сама — хладнокровие; шока-адира — сожаления и тп; ваша — под влиянием; на ха-иба — мы не должны находиться; анйа-дева — полубогов; анйа-шастра — другие писания; нинда — критиковать; на кариба — мы не должны.
Перевод: 
«15)Преданный должен одинаково относиться к потерям и приобретениям; 16)преданный не должен поддаваться скорби; 17)преданный не должен ни поклоняться полубогам, ни высмеивать их. И точно так же преданный не должен ни изучать, ни критиковать священные писания других традиций».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.120

вишну-ваишнава-нинда, грамйа-варта на шуниба
прани-матре мановакйе удвега на диба
Пословный перевод: 
вишну-ваишнава-нинда — возведение хулы на Господа Вишну или Его преданных; грамйа-варта — мирские разговоры; на шуниба — мы не должны слушать; прани-матре — ни одному живому существу, каким бы незначительным оно ни было; манах-вакйе — ни в уме, ни словами; удвега — беспокойство; на диба — мы не должны доставлять.
Перевод: 
«18)Преданный не должен слушать поношения в адрес Господа Вишну или Его преданных; 19)преданный не должен читать газеты или слушать мирские новости, не должен он читать и произведения, в которых содержатся описания любовных отношений между мужчиной и женщиной, а также книги, тематика которых связана с чувственными наслаждениями; 20)ни в мыслях, ни вслух преданный не должен беспокоить ни одно живое существо, каким бы ничтожным оно ни было».
Комментарий: 
Первые десять элементов представляют собой правила, а следующие десять — запреты. Иначе говоря, первые десять описывают активные действия, а вторые десять — пассивные.
ЧЧ Мадхья 22.121

шравана, киртана, смарана, пуджана, вандана
паричарйа, дасйа, сакхйа, атма-ниведана
Пословный перевод: 
шравана — слушание; киртана — воспевание; смарана — памятование; пуджана — поклонение; вандана — вознесение молитв; паричарйа — служение; дасйа — исполнение приказаний; сакхйа — дружба; атма- ниведана — полное предание.
Перевод: 
«Когда человек утверждается в преданном служении, активными видами деятельности для него становятся: 1)слушание, 2)воспевание, 3)памятование, 4)поклонение, 5)молитва, 6)служение, 7)исполнение приказов, 8)дружба и 9)полное предание себя».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.122

агре нртйа, гита, виджнапти, дандаван-нати
абхйуттхана, анувраджйа, тиртха-грхе гати
Пословный перевод: 
агре нртйа — танец перед Божеством; гита — песни; виджнапти — исповедь; дандават-нати — поклоны; абхйуттхана — вставать, приветствуя; анувраджйа — идти вслед; тиртха-грхе гати — посещение храмов и мест паломничества.
Перевод: 
«Человек должен также: 10)танцевать перед Божеством; 11)петь перед Божеством; 12)открывать Божеству свои сокровенные мысли; 13)кланяться Божеству; 14)приветствовать Божество или духовного учителя, поднимаясь им навстречу; 15)провожать Божество или духовного учителя и 16)посещать различные места паломничества или приходить в храм, чтобы увидеть Божество».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.123

парикрама, става-патха, джапа, санкиртана
дхупа-малйа-гандха-маха-прасада-бходжана
Пословный перевод: 
парикрама — обход; става-патха — вознесение молитв; джапа — тихое повторение мантры; санкиртана — совместное пение; дхупа — благовоние; малйа — цветочные гирлянды; гандха — ароматические масла; маха-прасада — остатки пищи, предложенной Вишну; бходжана — вкушая или наслаждаясь.
Перевод: 
«Следует: 17)обходить храм; 18)возносить различные молитвы; 19)тихо повторять джапу; 20)петь вместе с другими; 21)вдыхать запах благовоний и гирлянд, предложенных Божеству; 22)вкушать остатки пищи, предложенной Божеству».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.124

аратрика-махотсава-шримурти-даршана
ниджа-прийа-дана, дхйана, тадийа-севана
Пословный перевод: 
аратрика — церемония арати; махотсава — праздники; шримурти- даршана — созерцание Божества; ниджа-прийа-дана — поднесение Господу даров, представляющих большую ценность для дарителя; дхйана — медитация; тадийа-севана — служение всему, что связано с Господом.
Перевод: 
«Следует: 23)посещать арати и праздники; 24)созерцать Божество; 25)дарить Божеству то, что дорого нам; 26)медитировать на Божество; 27–30)служить всему, что связано с Господом».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.125

‘тадийа’ — туласи, ваишнава, матхура, бхагавата
эи чарира сева хайа кршнера абхимата
Пословный перевод: 
тадийа — близкие Господа; туласи — листья туласи; ваишнава — преданные; матхура — место рождения Кришны; бхагавата — «Шримад- Бхагаватам»; эи чарира — этим четырем; сева — служение; хайа — есть; кршнера абхимата — желание Кришны.
Перевод: 
«К категории тадии относятся листья туласи, преданные Кришны, место рождения Кришны (Матхура) и ведическое писание „Шримад-Бхагаватам“. Кришне очень нравится наблюдать, как преданный служит туласи, вайшнавам, Матхуре и „Бхагаватам“».
Комментарий: 
За двадцать шестым элементом (медитация) следует двадцать седьмой — служение туласи. Двадцать восьмой — это служение вайшнавам, двадцать девятый — проживание в Матхуре, месте рождения Господа Кришны, и тридцатый — регулярное чтение «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.126

кршнартхе акхила-чешта, тат-крпавалокана
джанма-динади-махотсава лана бхакта-гана
Пословный перевод: 
кршна-артхе — ради Кришны; акхила-чешта — все дела; тат-крпа- авалокана — ища Его милости; джанма-дина-ади — День явления и тд; махотсава — праздники; лана бхакта-гана — с преданными.
Перевод: 
«31)Все, что мы делаем, следует делать ради Кришны; 32)нужно искать Его милости; 33)следует участвовать в разнообразных церемониях вместе с преданными, например в праздновании Дней явления Господа Кришны или Рамачандры».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.127

сарватха шаранапатти, картикади-врата
‘чатух-шашти анга’ эи парама-махаттва
Пословный перевод: 
сарватха — во всех отношениях; шарана-апатти — предание; картика- ади-врата — соблюдать особые обеты в месяц карттика; чатух-шашти анга — шестьдесят четыре части; эи — это; парама-махаттва — очень важные элементы.
Перевод: 
«34)Нужно предаться Кришне во всех отношениях; 35)необходимо соблюдать особые обеты, такие как карттика-врата. Вот некоторые из шестидесяти четырех важных элементов преданного служения».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.128

садху-санга, нама-киртана, бхагавата-шравана
матхура-васа, шри-муртира шраддхайа севана
Пословный перевод: 
садху-санга — общение с преданными; нама-киртана — пение святого имени; бхагавата-шравана — слушание «Шримад-Бхагаватам»; матхура-васа — проживание в Матхуре; шри-муртира шраддхайа севана — поклонение Божеству с верой и благоговением.
Перевод: 
«Человек должен общаться с преданными, петь святое имя Господа, слушать „Шримад-Бхагаватам“, жить в Матхуре и поклоняться Божеству с верой и благоговением».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.129

сакала-садхана-шрештха эи панча анга
кршна-према джанмайа эи панчера алпа санга
Пословный перевод: 
сакала-садхана — из всех видов преданного служения; шрештха — наилучшие; эи панча анга — эти пять элементов; кршна-према — любовь к Кришне; джанмайа — пробуждается; эи — с этими; панчера — пятью элементами; алпа санга — кратковременным соприкосновением.
Перевод: 
«Эти пять видов преданного служения лучшие из всех. Даже кратковременное соприкосновение с ними пробуждает в человеке любовь к Кришне».
Комментарий: 
Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур указывает, что здесь перечислены тридцать пять видов преданного служения, последним из которых является соблюдение особых обетов в месяц карттика. К этим тридцати пяти видам практики добавляются еще четыре: преданные наносят тилак на разные части тела, украшают свои тела именами Господа, надевают гирлянды, которые были до этого на Божествах, и пьют чаранамриту. Следует понимать, что Кавираджа Госвами включил эти четыре вида практики в арчану, поклонение Божеству. Хотя они здесь не упомянуты, их следует добавить к перечисленным тридцати пяти. Итого получается тридцать девять форм практики. К этим тридцати девяти добавляются еще пять: общение с преданными, пение маха-мантры Харе Кришна, регулярное чтение «Шримад-Бхагаватам», проживание в Матхуре (месте рождения Кришны) и поклонение Божеству с великим почтением и благоговением. Тридцать девять плюс эти пять — получается сорок четыре элемента. Если мы добавим предыдущие двадцать видов практики к этим сорока четырем, получится шестьдесят четыре. Пять элементов, перечисленных в предыдущем стихе, совпадают с некоторыми из упомянутых ранее. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» Шрила Рупа Госвами пишет:

анганам панчакасйасйа
пурва-виликхитасйа ча
никхила-шраиштхйа-бодхайа
пунар апй атра шамсанам

«Я прославляю пять видов практики преданного служения (общение с преданными, пение и повторение святого имени и т. д.), чтобы подчеркнуть их исключительное превосходство».

Шестьдесят четыре элемента практики бхакти задействуют в служении Кришне всё: тело, ум и чувства. Таким образом, эти шестьдесят четыре вида деятельности полностью погружают человека в преданное служение.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Нектар Наставлений (Шри Упадешамрита)текст 5: 

кршнети йасйа гири там манасадрийета 
дикшасти чет пранатибхиш ча бхаджантам ишам 
шушрушайа бхаджана-виджнам ананйам анйа- 
ниндади-шунйа-хрдам ипсита-санга-лабдхйа 

кршна — святое имя Господа Кршны; ити — таким образом; йасйа — кого; гири — словами или речью; там — его; манаса — в уме; адрийета — следует почитать; дикша — посвящение; асти — есть; чет — если; пранатибхих — поклонами; ча — также; бхаджантам — занятый преданным служением; ишам — Верховной Личности Бога; шушрушайа — практическим служением; бхаджана-виджнам — тот, кто достиг высот преданного служения; ананйам — без отклонений; анйа-нинда-ади — поношение других и т.д.; шунйа — полностью лишено; хрдам — чье сердце; ипсита — желанного; санга — общения; лабдхйа — добиваясь. 

Преданному, который повторяет святое имя Господа Кршны, следует оказывать почтение мысленно; перед преданным, который получил духовное посвящение [дикшу] и поклоняется Божеству, нужно смиренно склоняться, а с чистым преданным, который достиг высот в неуклонном преданном служении и в чьем сердце не осталось и следа желания критиковать других, необходимо общаться и стараться служить ему с верой и преданностью. 

Комментарий 
Разумное осуществление шести принципов любовных взаимоотношений с преданными, упомянутых в предыдущем стихе, предполагает тщательный отбор людей, составляющих круг нашего общения. Поэтому Шрила Рупа Госвами советует нам строить свои отношения с вайшнавами в соответствии с их местом в преданном служении. В данном стихе он рассказывает о том, как вести себя с преданными трех типов: каништха-адхикари, мадхйама-адхикари и уттама-адхикари. Каништха-адхикари — это неофит, который получил от духовного учителя первое посвящение (хари-нама-дикшу) и пытается повторять святое имя Кршны. Такому преданному следует оказывать уважение мысленно как каништха-ваишнаву. Мадхйама-адхикари — это преданный, которому духовный учитель дал духовное посвящение и который, следуя его указаниям, отдает все свое время трансцендентному любовному служению Господу. 

Считается, что мадхйама-адхикари находится на середине пути преданного служения. Уттама-адхикари — это совершенный преданный, достигший вершин преданного служения. Уттама-адхикари свободен от желания критиковать и оскорблять других, его сердце абсолютно чисто. Он достиг высшей ступени духовного самоосознания — ступени беспримесного сознания Кршны. По словам Шрилы Рупы Госвами, общение с таким маха-бхагаватой, совершенным вайшнавом, и служение ему — это то, к чему должен стремиться каждый преданный. 
Не следует останавливаться на уровне каништха-адхикари, преданного низшего класса, которого привлекает только поклонение Божеству в храме. Описание такого преданного приводится в Одиннадцатой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.2.47): 

арчайам эва харайе 
пуджам йах шраддхайехате 
на тад-бхактешу чанйешу 
са бхактах пракртах смртах 

«Того, кто с верой и преданностью поклоняется Божеству в храме, но не знает, как вести себя с преданными и другими людьми, называют пракрта-бхактой или каништха-адхикари». 
Необходимо подняться с уровня каништха-адхикари на уровень мадхйама-адхикари. Мадхйама-адхикари описан в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.2.46) следующим образом: 

ишваре тад-адхинешу 
балишешу двишатсу ча 
према-маитри-крпопекша 
йах кароти са мадхйамах 

«Мадхйама-адхикари — это преданный, который поклоняется Верховной Личности Бога как высшему объекту своей любви, поддерживает дружеские отношения с преданными Господа, милостив к невежественным и избегает общения с завистливыми». 

Таково правильное отношение к практике преданного служения, и в данном стихе Шрила Рупа Госвами рассказывает нам о том, как вести себя с разными преданными. В жизни нам приходится сталкиваться с разными типами вайшнавов. Пракрта-сахаджийи, как правило, повторяют Харе Кршна маха-мантру, но при этом сохраняют привязанность к женщинам, деньгам и одурманивающим средствам (наркотикам и т.п.). Хотя такие люди и повторяют святое имя Господа, они еще недостаточно чисты. Необходимо оказывать им почтение в уме, но общения с ними следует избегать. К невинным душам, сбившимся с пути из-за дурного общения, следует проявлять милость, если они стремятся следовать указаниям чистых преданных, а преданным-неофитам, уже получившим посвящение у истинного духовного учителя и старающимся выполнять его указания, необходимо выражать почтение. 

Движение сознания Кршны дает шанс каждому вне зависимости от его происхождения, вероисповедания и цвета кожи. Мы приглашаем всех присоединяться к нашему движению, приходить в наши храмы, принимать прасад и слушать о Кршне. Видя, что кто-то действительно интересуется сознанием Кршны и хочет получить посвящение, мы принимаем его в ученики, чтобы он мог начать повторять святое имя Господа. Если преданный-неофит получил посвящение и, выполняя указания духовного учителя, начал заниматься преданным служением, его нужно считать настоящим вайшнавом и выражать ему почтение. Среди множества таких вайшнавов, возможно, найдется один, который серьезно относится к служению Господу и неукоснительно следует всем регулирующим принципам, повторяя предписанное количество кругов джапы на четках и все время ища новые пути распространения сознания Кршны. Следует считать такого вайшнава уттама-адхикари — человеком, достигшим вершин преданного служения, и всегда искать его общества. 

Метод, благодаря которому в преданном развивается привязанность к Кршне, описан в «Чаитанйа-чаритамрте» (Антйа, 4.192): 
дикша-кале бхакта каре атма-самарпана 
сеи-кале кршна таре каре атма-сама 
«С момента посвящения, когда преданный полностью отдает себя служению Господу, Кршна начинает смотреть на него как на равного Самому Себе». 
Смысл дикши, духовного посвящения, объясняет в «Бхакти-сандарбхе» (868) Шрила Джива Госвами: 

дивйам джнанам йато дадйат 
курйат папасйа санкшайам 
тасмад дикшети са прокта 
дешикаис таттва-ковидаих 

«Благодаря дикше в человеке постепенно исчезает тяга к материальным наслаждениям и просыпается интерес к духовной жизни». 

Тому можно найти немало примеров, особенно в Европе и Америке. Многие мои ученики — выходцы из богатых и уважаемых семей — быстро утрачивают всякий интерес к материальным наслаждениям и проникаются желанием вести духовную жизнь. Несмотря на то, что они выросли в очень богатых семьях, многие соглашаются жить в условиях, которые никак не назовешь комфортабельными. Ради Кршны они готовы смириться с любыми условиями — лишь бы жить в храме и общаться с вайшнавами. Когда человек до такой степени утрачивает интерес к материальным наслаждениям, он может получить посвящение у духовного учителя. Желающим достичь совершенства в духовной жизни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (6.1.13) рекомендует следующее: тапаса брахмачарйена шамена ча дамена ча. Человек, который действительно хочет получить дикшу, должен быть готов совершать аскезы, соблюдать целибат, укрощать ум и плоть. Тот, кто готов к этому и желает обрести духовное знание (дивйам джнанам), достоин получить посвящение. На языке священных писаний дивйам джнанам называют тад-виджнаной — «знанием о Всевышнем». Тад-виджнанартхам са гурум эвабхигаччхет: тот, кого интересует трансцендентная наука об Абсолютной Истине, должен получить посвящение. Такому человеку следует обратиться к духовному учителю и попросить у него дикшу. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.3.21) также сказано: тасмад гурум прападйета джиджнасух шрейа уттамам — «Тот, кто действительно интересуется трансцендентной наукой об Абсолютной Истине, должен обратиться к духовному учителю». 

Нельзя принимать духовного учителя, если вы не собираетесь следовать его наставлениям. Нельзя также смотреть на принятие духовного учителя и духовную практику как на дань моде. Нужно стать джиджнасу, то есть гореть желанием получить знания от истинного духовного учителя. Необходимо спрашивать его только о том, что имеет отношение к трансцендентной науке (джиджнасух шрейа уттамам). Слово уттамам означает «то, что лежит за пределами сферы материального знания». Тама значит «тьма материального мира», а ут переводится как «трансцендентный». Обычно людей интересует только то, что связано с мирской жизнью; но как только человек, утрачивая интерес к подобным темам, сосредоточивает свое внимание на трансцендентных предметах, он становится достоин посвящения. Преданного, который получил посвящение у истинного духовного учителя и серьезно занимается служением Господу, следует считать мадхйама-адхикари. 

Повторение святых имен Кршны — настолько возвышенный процесс, что если человек повторяет Харе Кршна маха-мантру без оскорблений (то есть стараясь не наносить десяти видов оскорблений), он постепенно осознает, что между святым именем Господа и Самим Господом разницы нет. Тому, кто обрел такое видение, преданные-неофиты должны оказывать почтение. Следует твердо знать, что повторение святого имени Господа без оскорблений — непременное условие прогресса в сознании Кршны. В «Шри Чаитанйа-чаритамрте» (Мадхйа, 22.69) сказано: 
йахара комала шраддха се `каништха' джана 
краме краме тенхо бхакта ха-ибе `уттама' 

«Неофитом называют того, чья вера шатка и неустойчива, однако со временем он может стать совершенным преданным». Все начинают преданное служение с уровня неофита, но те, кто как следует читает установленное число кругов хари-намы, шаг за шагом поднимаются на высшую ступень, становясь уттама-адхикари. Поскольку люди на Западе не способны на длительное сосредоточение при чтении мантры на четках, для них в движении сознания Кршны установлена минимальная норма — шестнадцать кругов мантры ежедневно. Однако Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что того, кто не повторяет каждый день по меньшей мере шестьдесят четыре круга джапы (то есть сто тысяч имен), следует считать падшим (патитой). Согласно этому критерию, практически все мы падшие, однако то, что мы со всей искренностью и серьезностью стараемся служить Верховному Господу, позволяет нам надеяться на милость Господа Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху, которого называют патита-паваной, спасителем падших. 
Когда Шрила Сатйараджа Кхан, великий преданный Шри Чаитанйи Махапрабху, спросил Господа о том, каковы отличительные признаки вайшнава, Господь ответил: 

прабху кахе, — — „йанра мукхе шуни эка-бара 
кршна-нама, сеи пуджйа, — — шрештха сабакара“ 

«Если вы услышали, что человек хотя бы раз произнес слово „Кршна“, то должны считать его лучшим среди всех, кто вас окружает» (Ч.-ч., Мадхйа, 15.106). Господь Чаитанйа Махапрабху продолжал: 

„атаэва йанра мукхе эка кршна-нама 
сеи та' ваишнава, кариха танхара саммана“ 

«Того, кто проявляет интерес к повторению святого имени Господа Кршны, или того, кому нравится повторять имена Кршны, следует считать вайшнавом и оказывать ему уважение, по крайней мере мысленно» (Ч.-ч., Мадхйа, 15.111). Одному из наших друзей, знаменитому английскому музыканту, понравилось петь и повторять мантру Харе Кршна, и он даже несколько раз упомянул святое имя Кршны в своих песнях. У себя дома он почитает изображения Кршны и с почетом принимает проповедников сознания Кршны. В общем, он в высшей степени уважительно относится к имени Кршны и Его деяниям, поэтому мы, видя как этот достойный человек постепенно прогрессирует в сознании Кршны, относимся к нему с искренним уважением. Такому человеку всегда следует оказывать почтение. Следовательно, вайшнавы должны почтительно относиться к каждому, кто, регулярно повторяя святое имя, пытается развить в себе сознание Кршны. С другой стороны, мы были свидетелями того, как некоторые наши духовные братья, считавшиеся великими проповедниками, со временем пали жертвами материалистических представлений о жизни, поскольку не уделяли должного внимания повторению святого имени Господа. 

В Своих наставлениях Санатане Госвами Господь Чаитанйа Махапрабху разделил преданное служение на три категории. 

шастра-йукти нахи джане дрдха, шраддхаван 
`мадхйама-адхикари' сеи маха-бхагйаван 

«Человека, чьи познания в шастрах не отличаются глубиной и логической завершенностью, но который уже обрел твердую веру в повторение Харе Кршна маха-мантры и, отбросив все сомнения, занимается преданным служением в соответствии с предписаниями шастр, следует считать мадхйама-адхикари. Такой человек очень удачлив» (Ч.-ч, Мадхйа, 22.67). Мадхйама-адхикари — это шраддхаван, человек, обладающий незыблемой верой, и у такого человека есть все возможности для прогресса в преданном служении. Поэтому в «Чаитанйа-чаритамрте» (Мадхйа, 22.64) говорится: 
шраддхаван джана хайа бхакти-адхикари 
`уттама', `мадхйама', `каништха' — шраддха-анусари 
«Критерием того, на какой из трех ступеней преданного служения — низшей, средней или высшей — находится преданный, является сила его шраддхи [веры]». В «Чаитанйа-чаритамрте» (Мадхйа, 22.62) сказано: 
`шраддха'-шабде — вишваса кахе судрдха нишчайа 
кршне бхакти каиле сарва-карма крта хайа 

«„Занимаясь трансцендентным служением Кршне, человек тем самым выполняет и все свои второстепенные обязанности“. Такую твердую и глубокую веру, благоприятную для преданного служения, называют шраддхой». Со шраддхи, веры в Кршну, и начинается сознание Кршны. Под верой мы подразумеваем твердую веру. Слова «Бхагавад-гиты» — авторитетные указания для тех, кто верит в Кршну. Все, что говорит Кршна в «Бхагавад-гите», нужно принимать буквально, не давая Его словам собственных толкований. Так принял «Бхагавад-гиту» Арджуна. После того как Кршна рассказал ему «Бхагавад-гиту», Арджуна сказал: сарвам этад ртам манйе йан мам вадаси кешава — «О Кршна, каждое Твое слово я принимаю как неоспоримую истину» (Б.-г., 10.14). 

В этом ключ к правильному пониманию «Бхагавад-гиты», и это называют шраддхой. Нельзя принимать одну часть «Бхагавад-гиты» и отвергать другую, руководствуясь собственными произвольными толкованиями. Это нельзя назвать шраддхой. Шраддха значит, что вы безоговорочно принимаете все наставления «Бхагавад-гиты», особенно ее последнее наставление: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа — «Оставь все другие религии и просто предайся Мне» (Б.-г., 18.66). Когда человек обретает абсолютную веру в данное наставление, эта вера становится основой его прогресса в духовной жизни. 

Человек, посвящающий все свое время повторению Харе Кршна маха-мантры, постепенно осознает свою духовную природу. До тех пор, пока человек не станет повторять мантру Харе Кршна с верой в Кршну, Кршна не откроет ему Себя: севонмукхе хи джихвадау свайам эва спхуратй адах (Бхакти-расамрта-синдху, 1.2.234). Верховную Личность Бога невозможно познать никакими искусственными методами. Для этого мы должны с верой и преданностью служить Господу. Такое служение начинается с языка (севонмукхе хи джихвадау), а это значит, что мы должны все время повторять святые имена Господа и принимать кршна-прасад. Не следует повторять ничего другого или есть какую-то другую пищу. Если преданный будет неукоснительно следовать данному методу, Верховный Господь откроет Себя ему. 

Осознав себя вечным слугой Кршны, человек утрачивает интерес ко всему, что не связано со служением Кршне. Всегда думая о Кршне, изобретая все новые и новые методы распространения святого имени Кршны, он осознает, что единственная его задача — распространять движение сознания Кршны по всему миру. Следует считать такого человека уттама-адхикари и всегда искать его общества, строя свои отношения с ним на шести принципах (дадати пратигрхнати и т.д.). В сущности, такого продвинутого преданного-вайшнава, уттама-адхикари, следует принять своим духовным учителем. Все, чем вы владеете, нужно отдать в его распоряжение, поскольку в шастрах говорится: все свое достояние человек должен отдать духовному учителю. Брахмачари, в частности, должен просить подаяние, а затем отдавать все собранное духовному учителю. Однако тому, кто еще не осознал себя, не следует пытаться подражать поведению продвинутого преданного, маха-бхагаваты, поскольку в конечном счете это приведет к падению. 

В данном стихе Шрила Рупа Госвами советует преданным научиться различать каништха-адхикари, мадхйама-адхикари и уттама-адхикари. Преданный также должен знать свой уровень и не пытаться подражать тому, кто находится на более высоком уровне. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур дал некоторые практические указания, помогающие отличить вайшнава уттама-адхикари, в частности, по его способности обращать многие падшие души в вишнуизм. Не следует становиться духовным учителем, не достигнув уровня уттама-адхикари. Вайшнавы-неофиты и вайшнавы, стоящие на средней ступени, тоже могут принимать учеников, но только из числа преданных того же уровня, и при этом нужно отдавать себе отчет в том, что последние, действуя под их недостаточно компетентным руководством, не смогут достичь ощутимого прогресса на пути к высшей цели жизни. Вот почему так важно принять в качестве духовного учителя преданного уттама-адхикари.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Если исходить из того,что гуру дает бхакти в момент инициации то ученик не почувтвовавший после инициации появление бхакти должен понять что принял своими гуру не уттаму-адхикари.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Если исходить из того,что гуру дает бхакти в момент инициации то ученик не почувтвовавший после инициации появление бхакти должен понять что принял своими гуру не уттаму-адхикари.


Гуру дает бхакти, но ученик может и не взять. Даже после инициации.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> Гуру дает бхакти, но ученик может и не взять. Даже после инициации.


А можно цитату из священного писания  о том что гуру дает не метод достижение бхакти а саму бхакти?
Или фразу "бхакти дает гуру в момент инициации".

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Веданта Крит дас Кришна указывает на значимость Гуру, ибо Гуру представитель Бога.


Не совсем понял.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Инициация или посвящение есть не только в религиозных организациях.В Индии посвящают даже в прачки.
Но очевидно что я не будучи посвященным в прачки могу хорошо стирать свою одежду.Если буду следовать авторитетному методу стирки.

При этом если я скажу что камни дышат и водичка живая потому я стираю без воды и не тру камнем ткань я буду не прав.Я ничего не отстираю отказавшись от авторитетной практики.

Следование авторитетной практике важнее посвящения в некую социальную группу.

И когда другие прачки скажут вам "нет твоя вода не будет стирать и порошок пениться если мы не приняли тебя в прачки" этому можно не верить.

----------


## Варган

> Инициация или посвящение есть не только в религиозных организациях.В Индии посвящают даже в прачки.
> Но очевидно что я не будучи посвященным в прачки могу хорошо стирать свою одежду.Если буду следовать авторитетному методу стирки.


Стирать-то ладно, а сможете ли Вы воплотить 18 качеств или реализовать 18 заповедей, которые Кришна объявил трансцендентным знанием, а всё прочее - невежеством? Шрила Прабхупада в Шри Ишопанишад утверждает, что настоящее знание, видью, необходимо получить и узнать от дхиры, невозмутимого - http://www.vedabase.com/ru/iso/10

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> необходимо получить и узнать


Опять возникает непонятное слово "получить" которое как бы отличается от  узнать.

Если вы следуете авторитетному методу то вы его вначале узнали или как вы пишите получили.

Если я вас правильно понял то знание можно узнать но при этом не получить....

----------


## Варган

> Опять возникает непонятное слово "получить" которое как бы отличается от  узнать.
> 
> Если вы следуете авторитетному методу то вы его вначале узнали или как вы пишите получили.


Сергей Прабху, "получить знание" и "узнать" - это одно и то же, Шрила Прабхупада в ШИ-10 пишет и так, и так. 

А в БГ 4.34 ещё интересней: 
"Чтобы узнать истину, вручи себя духовному учителю. Вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. Осознавшие себя души могут дать тебе знание, ибо они узрели истину".
"Могут дать тебе знание" -  упадекшйанти — посвятят; - upadekSyanti — they will initiate;

То есть в оригинале Кришна говорит упа*декш*йанти, то есть дадут дикшу, инициацию. Но в литературном переводе Шрила Прабхупада делает акцент больше на передачу знания, поскольку шикша - это сердце дикши. 

Из комментария к БГ 4.34:
"Нельзя достичь духовного совершенства и с помощью самостоятельного изучения священных книг. Чтобы получить знание, необходимо найти истинного духовного учителя. Ученик должен беспрекословно выполнять все указания духовного учителя и, отбросив гордыню, служить ему, не гнушаясь даже черной работой. Секрет успеха в духовной жизни заключается в умении удовлетворить осознавшего себя, истинного духовного учителя". http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/4/34

----------


## Варган

> В Бхагавад-гите 1972 года этой фразы нет.Это вписанная фраза с большой бородой.Но вы испрользуете ее именно так как надо ...она для этого и была вписана.


Ну хорошо, а как насчет секрета успеха в духовной жизни? Эта фраза была в 1972 году?

----------


## Варган

Ну вот видите, Сергей Прабху, сами привели цитату из БГ 1972 года: "One has to approach a bona fide spiritual master to receive the knowledge. Such a spiritual master should be accepted in full surrender, and one should serve the spiritual master like a menial servant, without false prestige. Satisfaction of the self-realized spiritual master is the secret of advancement in spiritual life. Inquiries and submission constitute the proper combination for spiritual understanding. Unless there is submission and service, inquiries from the learned spiritual master will not be effective".  

"Чтобы получить знание, необходимо найти истинного духовного учителя. Ученик должен беспрекословно выполнять все указания духовного учителя и, отбросив гордыню, служить ему, не гнушаясь даже черной работой. Секрет успеха в духовной жизни заключается в умении удовлетворить осознавшего себя, истинного духовного учителя. Пытливость и смирение — вот два качества одинаково необходимые для того, чтобы постичь духовную науку. До тех пор пока мы не станем послушными слугами истинного духовного учителя, наши вопросы к нему не принесут желаемого результата".

----------


## Варган

> Получается что люди выполняют некоторое служения цель которого инициация дающая бхакти.Затем их инициируют и после двух дней эйфории от самого обряда они понимают что никакой бхакти им не дали. В итоге человек охладевает и уходит.


А о какой из 9 ступеней бхакти Вы ведёте речь: шраддха, садху-санга, бхаджана-крийя, анартха-нивритти, ..., бхава, према?

----------


## Варган

> Получается что люди выполняют некоторое служения цель которого инициация дающая бхакти.Затем их инициируют и после двух дней эйфории от самого обряда они понимают что никакой бхакти им не дали. В итоге человек охладевает и уходит.


Немного не так. 
"6. Человек должен найти истинного духовного учителя, который сможет *постепенно привести его к духовному самоосознанию*, беспрекословно выполнять все указания такого духовного учителя, служить ему и задавать уместные вопросы". Шри Ишопанишад, м. 10, комментарий.
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/iso/10

"Из всех составляющих процесса познания самый важный элемент назван в первой строке одиннадцатого стиха. Майи чАнанйа-йогена бхактир авйабхичАриНИ: конечной целью познания является чистое преданное служение Господу. Поэтому, если человек не захотел или не сумел достичь уровня трансцендентного служения Господу, все остальные девятнадцать составляющих процесса познания практически обесцениваются. Но у того, кто преданно служит Господу в полном сознании Кришны, все остальные девятнадцать качеств развиваются сами собой. Как сказано в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (5.18.12), йасйАсти бхактир бхагаватй акиНчанА сарваир гуНаис татра самАсате сурАХ. У того, кто достиг уровня преданного служения, развиваются все самые лучшие качества, свидетельствующие о том, что он обладает знанием. *При этом особенно важную роль играет принцип обращения к духовному учителю, упомянутый в восьмом стихе. Обратиться к духовному учителю должен даже тот, кто уже преданно служит Господу. Трансцендентная жизнь начинается тогда, когда человек принимает руководство истинного духовного учителя*. Шри Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, говорит здесь со всей определенностью, что описанный Им процесс познания — единственно верный путь. Все прочие методы самоосознания являются бесполезной выдумкой досужего ума".
Бг 13.8-12, комм.
"Что касается обращения к духовному учителю, то это абсолютно необходимо, ибо, только следуя указаниям истинного духовного учителя, можно постичь духовную науку. К духовному учителю нужно обращаться со смирением и служить ему не жалея сил, *чтобы, довольный нашим служением, он благословил нас*. Духовный учитель является представителем Кришны, поэтому тот, кто получил его благословения, может, даже не выполняя все правила и предписания, сразу достичь духовного совершенства. В любом случае ученику, который с полной самоотдачей служит духовному учителю, будет легче следовать правилам и предписаниям".
Бг 13.8-12, комм.
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/13/8-12

Насколько я могу понять, цель служения духовному учителю - не обряд инициации, а чтобы он естественным образом, в глубине сердца был доволен учеником, тогда все 18 качеств преданного, которые Кришна называет знанием, естественным образом перейдут от учителя к ученику.

----------


## Варган

"Эта мантра осуждает так называемых «исследователей Вед» потому, что из-за своего нежелания подчиняться ачарьям они не знают истинной цели Вед. Такие веда-вада-раты ищут в Ведах только подтверждения собственных концепций. Они не знают, что ведические писания — это не обычные книги, и их нельзя понять иначе, как с помощью учителя, стоящего в цепи ученической преемственности.

Чтобы понять трансцендентное учение Вед, необходимо обратиться к истинному духовному учителю. Это указание «Мундака-упанишад» (1.2.12)". 

Шри Ишопанишад, м. 9, комментарий.
http://www.vedabase.com/ru/iso/9

----------


## Андрей Н

> Понимая возможное негодование со стороны тех, кто получил столь желанные регалии в виде первой или уже второй, брахманической инициации, я всё же для торжества Истины и *безусловной любви*, открываю эту тему.


 :rgunimagu:  Спасибо. За торжество Истины!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




> Хочу без лишних ссылок на созданные правила, понять на сколько *ограничен* Кришна в Своих решениях нашими условностями?
> Сможет ли Господь принять меня без инициации или для этого нужно идти в другую духовную традицию? 
> Может быть есть ещё какие-нибудь условия, кроме *безусловной любви*?


Причём здесь инициация? Инициация это когда *мы* принимаем. До инициации человек только и может что принимать разного рода заблуждения и покровительство иллюзии. А инициация даёт возможность принять обеты и духовного учителя, по милости которого мы сможем эти обеты отобедать.
А что касаемо Кришны, то Он как Отец всех живых существ, любит всех, даже тех кто вместо инициации предпочитает страдать и находиться в вечно обусловленном состоянии.

----------


## Евгений Дунаевский

> Чтобы понять трансцендентное учение Вед, необходимо обратиться к истинному духовному учителю. Это указание «Мундака-упанишад» (1.2.12)".


Если мы искренне, без спекуляций, стараемся следовать книгам и лекциям Шрилы Прабхупады, который несомненно является истинным духовным учителем и чистым преданным и который предельно подробно и четко изложил в своих трудах свои мысли, правильное понимание и видение знания, с точки зрения авторитетной парампары, можно ли в этом случае считать, что мы выполнили требование получить знание от чистого преданного/духовного учителя? Или все-таки, все равно нужен некий формальный "некто", физически ощутимый и проведший формальный обряд?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Если мы искренне, без спекуляций, стараемся следовать книгам и лекциям Шрилы Прабхупады, который несомненно является истинным духовным учителем и чистым преданным и который предельно подробно и четко изложил в своих трудах свои мысли, правильное понимание и видение знания, с точки зрения авторитетной парампары, можно ли в этом случае считать, что мы выполнили требование получить знание от чистого преданного/духовного учителя? Или все-таки, все равно нужен некий формальный "некто", физически ощутимый и проведший формальный обряд?



Шрила Прабхупада очень недвусмысленно говорил и писал, что нужно принять живого духовного учителя,который физически присутствует здесь, принадлежащего к авторитетной ученической преемственности. Если вы говорите, что следуете наставлениям Шрилы Прабхупады, почему не принимаете это его наставление?

Шрила Прабхупада является главным шикша-гуру для всех преданных в ИСККОН,но также нужно получить дикшу, и для этого нужен дикша-гуру, Шрила Прабхупада для вас не может быть дикша-гуру. Существует так называемая ритвик-вада, которая отвергается руководством ИСККОН. Это представление,что Шрила Прабхупада навеки останется единственным дикша-гуру в ИСККОН. Опровержение ритвик-вады можно найти здесь: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=45

----------


## Aniruddha das

Цитата из темы: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=404 "Сам вопрос о якобы ненужности инициации в высшей степени странен. Система передачи духовного здания от духовного учителя к ученику является стандартом в ведической культуре. Сам Кришна, воплощаясь среди людей, всегда принимает духовного учителя. Все великие ачарьи прошлого (многие из которых были нитья-сиддхами, вечноосвобожденными душами, пришедшими по своей воле из духовного мира) принимали духовных учителей. Сам Шрила Прабхупада принял духовного учителя и дал инициации тысячам учеников. Если бы Шрила Прабхупада считал, что для достижения совершенства человеческой жизни достаточно лишь чтения его книг, он бы не давал инициаций.

На самом деле, если мы не принимаем гуру, то нашим гуру становится наш ум, оскверненный гунами материальной природы, и тогда мы начинаем интерпретировать слова священных писаний и ачарьев прошлого в соответствии со своими желаниями. "

----------


## Амира

> Хочу без лишних ссылок на созданные правила, понять на сколько *ограничен* Кришна в Своих решениях нашими условностями?
> Сможет ли Господь принять меня без инициации или для этого нужно идти в другую духовную традицию? 
> Может быть есть ещё какие-нибудь условия, кроме *безусловной любви*?


 Хм, интересная постановка вопроса. Была свидетелем такого случая, один мой знакомый выполнял очень хорошее служение, я прямо восхищялась им, он тратил много сил и личных средств на своё служение. Он несколько раз просил Ниранджана Свами принять его в ученики, но ему каждый раз отказывали. В конце концов он ушел в другую духовную традицию, где очень быстро ему дали инициацию и чуть ли не титул саньяси. Я даже не ожидала, что столько усилий было направлено только на то чтобы получить инициацию, причём всё равно от кого. До сих пор не верю что так произошло, я была уверена в этом человеке, ну во всяком случае мне так казалось...

Поэтому, я бы лично посоветовала не ставить себе таких целей. У нас одна цель - полюбить Кришну, вот и направляйте все усилия на это. А Кришна со своей стороны найдёт способ дать вам истинного духовного учителя и получить инициацию.

Хотя моё сообщение стёрли о том что Кришна может стать духовным учителем и вы посчитали меня сумасшедшей  :crazy: , это правда - в редких случаях действительно Сам Кришна может стать духовным учителем. Кришна ничем не ограничен,и Он может исполнить любое наше желание, в соответствии со степенью нашей безусловной любви  :cry:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Хм, интересная постановка вопроса. Была свидетелем такого случая, один мой знакомый выполнял очень хорошее служение, я прямо восхищялась им, он тратил много сил и личных средств на своё служение. Он несколько раз просил Ниранджана Свами принять его в ученики, но ему каждый раз отказывали. В конце концов он ушел в другую духовную традицию, где очень быстро ему дали инициацию и чуть ли не титул саньяси. Я даже не ожидала, что столько усилий было направлено только на то чтобы получить инициацию, причём всё равно от кого. До сих пор не верю что так произошло, я была уверена в этом человеке, ну во всяком случае мне так казалось...
> 
> Поэтому, я бы лично посоветовала не ставить себе таких целей. У нас одна цель - полюбить Кришну, вот и направляйте все усилия на это. А Кришна со своей стороны найдёт способ дать вам истинного духовного учителя и получить инициацию.
> 
> Хотя моё сообщение стёрли о том что Кришна может стать духовным учителем и вы посчитали меня сумасшедшей , это правда - в редких случаях действительно Сам Кришна может стать духовным учителем. Кришна ничем не ограничен,и Он может исполнить любое наше желание, в соответствии со степенью нашей безусловной любви


согласен, как мне говорит мой Гуру, Кришна приходит двумя путями, изнутри голос Параматмы и из вне как Духовный учитель. В обоих случаях Господь дает знания

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 1.58

дживе сакшат нахи тате гуру чаиттйа-рупе
шикша-гуру хайа кршна-маханта-сварупе
Пословный перевод: 
дживе — в живом существе; сакшат — непосредственно; нахи — не есть; тате — поэтому; гуру — духовный учитель; чаиттйа-рупе — в облике Сверхдуши; шикша-гуру — духовного учителя, который дает наставления; хайа — существует; кршна — Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога; маханта — величайшего преданного; сва-рупе — в образе.

Перевод: 
Поскольку Сверхдуша недоступна нашему взору, Господь предстает перед нами в облике преданного, освобожденной души. Такой духовный учитель — не кто иной, как Сам Кришна.

Комментарий: 
Обусловленная душа не может непосредственно видеть Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, но, если человек всерьез обратится к преданному служению и станет искренним преданным, Господь Кришна милостиво пошлет ему шикша-гуру, чтобы пробудить в нем дремлющую склонность служить Всевышнему. Наставник, представ взору удачливой обусловленной души, будет направлять ее извне, а изнутри ей поможет чайтья-гуру — Кришна, который как духовный учитель наставляет нас из сердца.

ЧЧ Ади 1.60

сатам прасанган мама вирйа-самвидо
бхаванти хрт-карна-расайанах катхах
тадж-джошанад ашв апаварга-вартмани
шраддха ратир бхактир анукрамишйати
Пословный перевод: 
сатам — преданных; прасангат — от близкого общения; мама — Мои; вирйа-самвидах — исполненные духовной силы беседы; бхаванти — становятся; хрт — сердцу; карна — ушам; раса-айанах — приносящие наслаждение; катхах — разговоры; тат — их; джошанат — благодаря должной практике; ашу — быстро; апаварга — освобождения; вартмани — на пути; шраддха — вера; ратих — привязанность; бхактих — любовь; анукрамишйати — последуют одно за другим.

Перевод: 
«Исполненное духовной силы послание Бога по-настоящему могут обсуждать только преданные, и слушать эти обсуждения в их обществе — великая радость. Если человек внимает речам преданных, перед ним сразу открывается путь духовного познания, и он постепенно обретает твердую веру, которая позже развивается в привязанность к Богу и преданность Ему».

Комментарий: 
Это стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.25.25), в котором Господь Капила, отвечая на вопросы Своей матери Девахути, описывает путь преданного служения. По мере роста в преданном служении человек все яснее видит этот путь и чувствует все большее воодушевление. Без воодушевления, которое человек черпает в наставлениях гуру, духовный прогресс невозможен. Поэтому верным показателем прогресса в преданном служении является углубление желания следовать наставлениям гуру. Начинающему преданному нужно прежде всего развить твердую веру, слушая о науке преданного служения из уст опытного духовного учителя. Если человек общается с преданными и старается применить в жизни полученные знания, то преданное служение постепенно избавит его от всех заблуждений и прочих препятствий. Продолжая внимать посланию Бога, преданный со временем разовьет в себе сильную привязанность к трансцендентному преданному служению Господу, и, если он неуклонно будет идти по этому пути, в нем непременно проснется спонтанная любовь к Верховной Личности Бога.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В комментарии к этому стиху из Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриты Шрилы Прабхупада очень ясно ставит все точки над "и",опровергая фантазии, подобные тем,что можно было увидеть в этой теме:

ЧЧ Ади 1.35

мантра-гуру ара йата шикша-гуру-гана
танхара чарана аге карийе вандана

мантра-гуру — духовному учителю, который дает посвящение; ара —   затем; йата — стольким (сколько их есть); шикша-гуру-гана — духовным учителям, дающим наставления; танхара — их; чарана — стоп; аге — вначале; карийе — совершаю; вандана — поклон.

Прежде всего я выражаю почтение лотосным стопам моего дикша- гуру и всех моих шикша-гуру.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Джива Госвами в своем трактате «Бхакти- сандарбха» (202) утверждает, что чистые вайшнавы стремятся к неоскверненному преданному служению, которым можно заниматься только в обществе других преданных. Благодаря общению с преданными в нас пробуждается сознание Кришны, а с ним и склонность к любовному служению Господу. Так, развивая свое понимание преданного служения и вкус к нему, человек шаг за шагом приближается к Богу. Тот, кто стремится к чистому преданному служению, должен общаться с преданными Шри Кришны, ибо только это общение позволяет обусловленной душе обрести вкус к трансцендентной любви и возродить свои вечные отношения с Богом — с тем или иным Его проявлением и в той или иной духовной расе, извечно присущей этой душе.

Действуя в сознании Кришны, человек развивает любовь к Кришне и познает Высшую Абсолютную Истину, чего не могут добиться те, кто пытается постичь Господа путем логических умозаключений: они не достигают цели и не обретают вкуса к чистой преданности. Секрет в том, что для этого необходимо смиренно слушать людей, в совершенстве постигших науку о Боге, и служить Господу под руководством наставника. Преданный, уже развивший привязанность к имени, образу и качествам Верховного Господа, может, следуя указаниям гуру, заниматься своим особым преданным служением, к которому он изначально склонен; ему нет нужды тратить время на бесплодные попытки постичь Бога с помощью логики. Опытный духовный учитель умеет направить энергию ученика в русло трансцендентного любовного служения Господу и занимает его тем служением, которое отвечает его особым наклонностям. У преданного должен быть только один дикша-гуру, ибо шастры запрещают получать посвящение у нескольких учителей. Что же касается шикша-гуру, то их у человека может быть сколько угодно. Как правило, духовный учитель, который регулярно наставляет ученика в духовной науке, позже дает ему посвящение.

Следует всегда помнить о том, что человек, который отказывается принять духовного учителя и получить у него посвящение, не сможет вернуться к Богу, какие бы усилия он к этому ни прилагал. Такой человек может выдавать себя за великого преданного, но на его пути к духовному самопознанию неизменно будут возникать непреодолимые преграды, и он вынужден будет оставаться в темнице материального бытия. Он беспомощен, словно судно без руля, которое никогда не достигнет своей цели. Поэтому тот, кто действительно желает снискать милость Господа, должен непременно получить посвящение у духовного учителя. Служение духовному учителю необычайно важно. Если ученик не имеет возможности служить учителю лично, он должен делать это, следуя его наставлениям. Между наставлениями духовного учителя и им самим нет разницы. В отсутствие учителя его наставления должны стать предметом гордости ученика. Считать себя выше чьих бы то ни было наставлений, включая наставления духовного учителя, оскорбительно по отношению к Господу. Такой оскорбитель никогда не сможет вернуться к Богу.

При выборе духовного учителя надо руководствоваться указаниями шастр. Шрила Джива Госвами не советует следовать в этом вопросе семейным традициям или каким-либо обычаям, религиозным или светским. Надо постараться найти истинного духовного учителя, который обладал бы должными качествами и был в состоянии помочь ученику развить подлинно духовное понимание.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Aniruddha das низкий поклон, даете тексты с четким указанием  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Прекрасная цитата.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> В комментарии к этому стиху из Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриты Шрилы Прабхупада очень ясно ставит все точки над "и",опровергая фантазии, подобные тем,что можно было увидеть в этой теме:
> 
> ЧЧ Ади 1.35
> 
> мантра-гуру ара йата шикша-гуру-гана
> танхара чарана аге карийе вандана
> 
> мантра-гуру — духовному учителю, который дает посвящение; ара —   затем; йата — стольким (сколько их есть); шикша-гуру-гана — духовным учителям, дающим наставления; танхара — их; чарана — стоп; аге — вначале; карийе — совершаю; вандана — поклон.
> 
> ...


Замечательно!

----------


## Евгений Дунаевский

> В комментарии к этому стиху из Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриты Шрилы Прабхупада очень ясно ставит все точки над "и",опровергая фантазии, подобные тем,что можно было увидеть в этой теме:
> 
> ЧЧ Ади 1.35


Спасибо, очень помогло.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Следует всегда помнить о том, что человек, который отказывается принять духовного учителя и получить у него посвящение, не сможет вернуться к Богу, какие бы усилия он к этому ни прилагал. Такой человек может выдавать себя за великого преданного, но на его пути к духовному самопознанию неизменно будут возникать непреодолимые преграды, и он вынужден будет оставаться в темнице материального бытия. Он беспомощен, словно судно без руля, которое никогда не достигнет своей цели. Поэтому тот, кто действительно желает снискать милость Господа, должен непременно получить посвящение у духовного учителя. Служение духовному учителю необычайно важно. Если ученик не имеет возможности служить учителю лично, он должен делать это, следуя его наставлениям. Между наставлениями духовного учителя и им самим нет разницы. В отсутствие учителя его наставления должны стать предметом гордости ученика. Считать себя выше чьих бы то ни было наставлений, включая наставления духовного учителя, оскорбительно по отношению к Господу. Такой оскорбитель никогда не сможет вернуться к Богу.


Абсолютно согласен ибо не противоречит Бхагавад-Гита 4.34 он же и Ответ на вопрос "Примет ли меня Кришна без инициации"?

тат - то (знание о различных видах жертвоприношений); виддхи - познай; пранипатена - обращением к духовному учителю; парипрашнена - смиренными вопросами; севайа - служением; упадекшйанти - посвятят; те - тебя; джнанам - в знание; джнанинах - осознавшие себя; таттва - истину; даршинах - те, кто видит.

Чтобы узнать истину, вручи себя духовному учителю. Вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. Осознавшие себя души могут дать тебе знание, ибо они узрели истину.

Путь духовного самопознания, без сомнения, очень труден. Поэтому Господь советует нам найти истинного духовного учителя, принадлежащего к цепи наставников, которая ведет начало от Самого Господа. Того, кто не принадлежит к такой цепи, нельзя считать истинным духовным учителем. Первым духовным учителем является Сам Господь, и человек, получивший это знание по цепи духовных учителей, способен передать своему ученику слова Господа в неискажённом виде. Природу духа нельзя постичь, выдумав для этого собственный метод, как это делают невежественные шарлатаны. В «Бхагаватам» (6.3.19) сказано: дхармам ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам. Путь религии указывает людям Сам Господь. Поэтому философские рассуждения и бессмысленные словопрения не приведут человека на верный путь. Нельзя достичь духовного совершенства и с помощью самостоятельного изучения священных книг. Чтобы получить знание, необходимо найти истинного духовного учителя. Ученик должен беспрекословно выполнять все указания духовного учителя и, отбросив гордыню, служить ему, не гнушаясь даже чёрной работой. Секрет успеха в духовной жизни заключается в умении удовлетворить осознавшего себя, истинного духовного учителя. Пытливость и смирение - вот два качества одинаково необходимые для того, чтобы постичь духовную науку. До тех пор пока мы не станем послушными слугами истинного духовного учителя, наши вопросы к нему не принесут желаемого результата. Каждый должен пройти через проверку, устроенную духовным учителем, и, когда учитель убедится в искренности ученика, он немедленно благословит его и откроет ему истинное духовное знание. В этом стихе Господь отвергает как слепое следование учителю, так и обращение к нему с бессмысленными вопросами. Надо не просто смиренно внимать духовному учителю, но и, став его послушным слугой и задавая ему вопросы, составить ясное представление о духовной науке. Истинный духовный учитель всегда добр к ученику, поэтому, если ученик послушен и с готовностью служит учителю, он получит от него ответы на все вопросы и сможет обрести совершенное знание.

P.S. Кришна принимает всех, а вот прийти к Нему нужно самому, а чтобы прийти нужно обратиться к духовному учителю. Ведь Господь дал нам Ведическую информацию, а это инструкция по возвращению к Нему.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Про духовного учителя все эти выдержки это все замечательно.
> Никто и не спорит, что надо с духовным учителем или без добираться до понимания Бога.
> Другое дело человек спрашивает про ИНИЦИАЦИЮ!!!!
> а духовный учитель и инициация это разные вещи.
> у нас может быть много духовных учителей. Пожалуйста, слушайте лекции махараджей, приходите к ним на даршан, задавайте вопросы, слушайте ответы, слушайте Параматму в сердце (Кришна напрямую Арджуне рассказывал что делать, без духовного учителя, сам Господь выступал для Арджуны духовным учителем), слушайте и всех остальных так же, так как даже младенец или пьяница может вас чему-то научить и дать понимание.
> Что меняет инициация? Отсутствие инициации не мешает развитию любви к Богу. И даже может помешать иногда.
> 
> Моя позиция такова, что гуру  надо принимать только тогда, когда видишь, что ты без него просто НЕ МОЖЕШЬ (именно без этого конкретного гуру, без этой личности)!!!!!!!!!!! И не обязательно в ИСККОН, это может быть другой святой. Да хоть из другой традиции даже. В Христианстве тоже есть все расы  с Богом, пожалуйста!


Инициация (лат. initiatio — совершение таинства, посвящение) Взято из Вики, теперь возьмем слово посвящение, посвящение в ученики, посвящение или более проще вступление в ученики. Дальше думаю логика сама подскажет. Кстати про Кришну и Арджуну: Арджуна сам просил Кришну стать его Духовным учителем. Бхагавад-Гита глава 2 стих 7 
карпанйа - из-за скупости; доша - слабостью; упахата - охваченный; сва-бхавах - признаки; приччхами - прошу; твам - Тебя; дхарма - религии; саммудха - заблуждения; четах - тот, в чьем сердце; йат - что; шрейах - всеблагое; сйат - может быть; нишчитам - определенно; брухи - скажи; тат - то; ме - мне; шишйах - ученик; те - твой; ахам - я; шадхи - научи; мам - меня; твам - тебе; прапаннам - предавшегося.

Я больше не знаю, в чем состоит мой долг, и постыдная слабость скупца лишила меня самообладания. Поэтому прошу, скажи прямо, что лучше для меня. Отныне я Твой ученик и душа, предавшаяся Тебе, - наставляй же меня.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Природа устроена так, что материальная деятельность, которой мы занимаемся, ставит каждого из нас в очень трудное положение. Трудности подстерегают нас на каждом шагу, *поэтому все мы нуждаемся в помощи истинного духовного учителя, способного объяснить, как достичь высшей цели жизни.* *Все ведические писания призывают нас обратиться к истинному духовному учителю, чтобы он распутал клубок наших жизненных проблем и вывел нас из трудного положения, в которое мы попали помимо своей воли.* Эти проблемы подобны пожару, который вдруг, без видимой причины, возникает в лесу. Материальный мир устроен аналогичным образом: трудности приходят к людям сами, как незваные гости. Никто не хочет пожара, но он все равно возникает, и мы начинаем лихорадочно думать, как спастись от него. Поэтому ведические писания гласят: чтобы научиться решать жизненные проблемы и покончить с ними, необходимо обратиться к наставнику, принадлежащему к цепи духовных учителей. *Человек, нашедший истинного духовного учителя, может постичь все. Поэтому, вместо того чтобы тщетно пытаться самому разрешить свои проблемы, нужно обратиться к духовному учителю. Таков смысл этого стиха.*

Кого же беспокоят материальные трудности? Того, кто не знает, каковы истинные проблемы жизни. В «Брихад-араньяка-упанишад» (3.8.10) о таком человеке сказано следующее: йо ва этад акшарам гарги авидитвасма локат праити са крипанах - «Того, кто не пытается разрешить проблемы жизни, как надлежит человеку, и уходит из этого мира, подобно кошкам и собакам, так и не постигнув науку самоосознания, называют скупцом». Человеческая жизнь - самое ценное, что может быть даровано живому существу, ибо только человек способен разрешить все проблемы жизни. Поэтому того, кто не пользуется этой возможностью, называют скупцом. В противоположность ему, того, кто достаточно разумен и использует человеческое тело для разрешения всех жизненных проблем, называют брахманом: йа этад акшарам гарги видитвасмаЏ локат праити са брахманах.

Крипаны, скупцы, напрасно теряют отпущенное им время, ибо чрезмерно привязаны к своей семье, родине и обществу. Материальные представления о жизни делают таких людей рабами своей семьи - жены, детей и других родственников. В основе этой привязанности лежит «кожная болезнь»*. Крипана думает, что сможет защитить своих близких от смерти, или верит, что семья и общество спасут от смерти его. Привязанность к семье существует даже у животных, которые тоже заботятся о своих детях. Будучи человеком разумным, Aрджуна сознавал, что его привязанность к членам своей семьи и желание спасти их от гибели были причиной тех трудностей, с которыми он столкнулся. Aрджуна понимал, что его долг - сражаться, однако, поддавшись слабости, вызванной скупостью, он оказался не в состоянии выполнить его. *Поэтому Aрджуна просит Господа Кришну, изначального духовного учителя, вынести окончательное решение. Он предается Кришне и становится Его учеником. Он хочет прекратить дружескую беседу. Беседы между духовным учителем и учеником всегда серьезны, и Aрджуна намерен начать серьезный разговор с Кришной, признанным духовным учителем. Так Кришна стал первым духовным учителем, который поведал науку «Бхагавад-гиты», а Aрджуна - первым учеником, постигшим ее смысл.* О том, как Aрджуна сумел понять «Бхагавад-гиту», повествуется в ней самой. И тем не менее недалекие мирские философы заявляют, что человек должен предаться не Кришне как личности, а «нерожденному в Кришне». Между Кришной снаружи и изнутри нет никакой разницы, и тот, кто не понимает этого, но в то же время пытается проникнуть в смысл «Бхагавад-гиты», - величайший глупец.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

нужно удовлетворить духовного учителя своим служением, только когда духовный учитель будет доволен вашим служением, можно будет говорить о том, что ваш духовный прогресс имеет место быть. Духовный учитель это та лакмусовая бумажка, которая показывает насколько серьезны вы на пути бакти.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Абсолютно согласен ибо не противоречит Бхагавад-Гита 4.34 он же и Ответ на вопрос "Примет ли меня Кришна без инициации"?
> 
> тат - то (знание о различных видах жертвоприношений); виддхи - познай; пранипатена - обращением к духовному учителю; парипрашнена - смиренными вопросами; севайа - служением; упадекшйанти - посвятят; те - тебя; джнанам - в знание; джнанинах - осознавшие себя; таттва - истину; даршинах - те, кто видит.
> 
> Чтобы узнать истину, вручи себя духовному учителю. Вопрошай его смиренно и служи ему. Осознавшие себя души могут дать тебе знание, ибо они узрели истину.
> 
> Путь духовного самопознания, без сомнения, очень труден. Поэтому Господь советует нам найти истинного духовного учителя, принадлежащего к цепи наставников, которая ведет начало от Самого Господа. Того, кто не принадлежит к такой цепи, нельзя считать истинным духовным учителем. Первым духовным учителем является Сам Господь, и человек, получивший это знание по цепи духовных учителей, способен передать своему ученику слова Господа в неискажённом виде. Природу духа нельзя постичь, выдумав для этого собственный метод, как это делают невежественные шарлатаны. В «Бхагаватам» (6.3.19) сказано: дхармам ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам. Путь религии указывает людям Сам Господь. Поэтому философские рассуждения и бессмысленные словопрения не приведут человека на верный путь. Нельзя достичь духовного совершенства и с помощью самостоятельного изучения священных книг. Чтобы получить знание, необходимо найти истинного духовного учителя. Ученик должен беспрекословно выполнять все указания духовного учителя и, отбросив гордыню, служить ему, не гнушаясь даже чёрной работой. Секрет успеха в духовной жизни заключается в умении удовлетворить осознавшего себя, истинного духовного учителя. Пытливость и смирение - вот два качества одинаково необходимые для того, чтобы постичь духовную науку. До тех пор пока мы не станем послушными слугами истинного духовного учителя, наши вопросы к нему не принесут желаемого результата. Каждый должен пройти через проверку, устроенную духовным учителем, и, когда учитель убедится в искренности ученика, он немедленно благословит его и откроет ему истинное духовное знание. В этом стихе Господь отвергает как слепое следование учителю, так и обращение к нему с бессмысленными вопросами. Надо не просто смиренно внимать духовному учителю, но и, став его послушным слугой и задавая ему вопросы, составить ясное представление о духовной науке. Истинный духовный учитель всегда добр к ученику, поэтому, если ученик послушен и с готовностью служит учителю, он получит от него ответы на все вопросы и сможет обрести совершенное знание.
> 
> P.S. Кришна принимает всех, а вот прийти к Нему нужно самому, а чтобы прийти нужно обратиться к духовному учителю. Ведь Господь дал нам Ведическую информацию, а это инструкция по возвращению к Нему.


Если я верно понял, никто здесь и не отрицает необходимость духовного учителя. Вопрос в том, можно ли просто принять прибежище у Шрилы Прабхупады или нужен кто-то ещё для инициации.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вопрос же о том есть ли в инициации что то спасительное или это не более чем приятная церемония которую можно пропустить?


Насколько я понимаю, традиционно инициацией называлась брахманическая инициация. 
А первое посвящение Прабхупада называл "посвящение в повторение Харе Кришна". Это посвящение и обеты, естественно, необходимы тому, кто наиболее серьезен в духовной жизни. Если человек пока просто друг преданных, то он не принимает посвящение, а пока просто принимает общение, Прасад и т.д.

*Шрила Прабхупада:*  " например, Рупа Госвами, он также воспевал. Чаитанйа Махапрабху также воспевает, но моё воспевание и Его воспевание - есть небольшая разница. То воспевание находится на  трансцендентальном уровне, где действительно ощущается Кришна. Но моё воспевание.. 
в начале есть три уровня: уровень оскорблений, уровень освобождения, и  уровень, на котором приходит  вкус. Итак, вы получите посвящение в повторение Харе Кришна, будет так много оскорблений. Итак, мы не должны оскорблять, мы должны остерегаться оскорблений.
 Итак, это движение сознания Кришны предназначено для того, чтобы возвысить человека от материальной концепции о жизни, от материального сознания, до сознания Кришны. Тогда он будет радостным. Он больше не будет страстно желать чего-либо материального, также он не будет сожалеть о каких-либо так называемых материальных утратах. И он будет равно относиться ко всем, вселенское братство "




> или это не более чем приятная церемония которую можно пропустить?


" Итак, они не знают. Они просто говорят об этих высших звуках. *Но существует процесс. Если вы будете следовать процессу, тогда вы придёте на этот уровень.* Это доступно для всех http://prabhupada.com.ua/1969/Initia...6_07_1969.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*Шрила Прабхупада:* 

— Первое посвящение более важно. Без второго вполне можно обойтись. *Первое посвящение очень могущественно.* Если оно проведено должным образом, его достаточно. Ведическая система состояла в том, что священный шнур вручался при первом посвящении. Мы следуем системе Панчаратрики. Ведическое посвящение давалось тем, кто был рожден в семье брахманов. В нашем возрасте это невозможно. Поэтому человека сначала нужно подготовить при помощи _харинамы,_ а затем дать ему второе посвящение. Каждому дается шанс. Некоторые протестуют: он не брахман, как можно давать ему посвящение?
*Во время первого посвящения духовный учитель принимает на себя последствия грехов ученика* "

И из этого наставления Прабхупады мы тоже можем понять, почему настолько важно посвящение.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я не испытываю желания навешивать свои грехи на учителя.


Этот форум не о вас, а о философии Сознания Кришны))

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> _Шрила Прабхупада, "В поисках божественного", _ Прежде всего вы должны решить, будете ли вы соблюдать правила и ограничения и становиться сознающими Кришну. Это ваш выбор.


Интересно, Шрила Прабхупада подвел итог темы в одном предложении. 

Любопытно, что те, кто не думает пока о посвящении, ищет цитаты о том, что оно не нужно))
Шрила Прабхупада никогда нигде не писал, что духовное продвижение невозможно без посвящения, поэтому человек может продолжать выполнять свои обязанности в Сознании Кришны безо всяких беспокойств. 
Те, кто хочет получить посвящение от истинного Духовного Учителя, их не нужно уговаривать, это их внутренняя потребность. 

Есть разный уровень следования, и чистое преданное служение доступно на каждом уровне. Шрила Прабхупада объяснил это: http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=88&Itemid=432

 " Совершенство доступно в естественном для вас образе жизни. Зачем искусственно занимать неестественное для вас положение, падать и становиться посмешищем? Ничто не препятствует достижению совершенства. Лучше уж ему оставаться в его естественном положении и стать совершенным. Зачем искусственно возвышать их? Нет необходимости. Кришна говорит:
*Б.Г 18.45* "Занимаясь деятельностью, соответствующей его природе, каждый человек может достичь совершенства. Пожалуйста, выслушай Меня: сейчас Я расскажу тебе, как это сделать"

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Kasturika d.d.  верную информацию вы привели, мне Гуру так же говорит и соответственно приводит стихи из Бхагавад-Гиты которые вы указали  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Шрила Прабхупада никогда нигде не писал, что духовное продвижение невозможно без посвящения, поэтому человек может продолжать выполнять свои обязанности в Сознании Кришны безо всяких беспокойств.


Шрила Прабхупада: Следует всегда помнить о том, что человек, который отказывается принять духовного учителя и получить у него посвящение, не сможет вернуться к Богу, какие бы усилия он к этому ни прилагал. Такой человек может выдавать себя за великого преданного, но на его пути к духовному самопознанию неизменно будут возникать непреодолимые преграды, и он вынужден будет оставаться в темнице материального бытия. Он беспомощен, словно судно без руля, которое никогда не достигнет своей цели. Поэтому тот, кто действительно желает снискать милость Господа, должен непременно получить посвящение у духовного учителя. Служение духовному учителю необычайно важно. Если ученик не имеет возможности служить учителю лично, он должен делать это, следуя его наставлениям. Между наставлениями духовного учителя и им самим нет разницы. В отсутствие учителя его наставления должны стать предметом гордости ученика. Считать себя выше чьих бы то ни было наставлений, включая наставления духовного учителя, оскорбительно по отношению к Господу. Такой оскорбитель никогда не сможет вернуться к Богу.(ЧЧ Ади 1.35 комментарий)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Шрила Прабхупада: Следует всегда помнить о том, что человек, который отказывается принять духовного учителя и получить у него посвящение, не сможет вернуться к Богу, какие бы усилия он к этому ни прилагал. Такой человек может выдавать себя за великого преданного, но на его пути к духовному самопознанию неизменно будут возникать непреодолимые преграды, и он вынужден будет оставаться в темнице материального бытия. Он беспомощен, словно судно без руля, которое никогда не достигнет своей цели. Поэтому тот, кто действительно желает снискать милость Господа, должен непременно получить посвящение у духовного учителя. Служение духовному учителю необычайно важно. Если ученик не имеет возможности служить учителю лично, он должен делать это, следуя его наставлениям. Между наставлениями духовного учителя и им самим нет разницы. В отсутствие учителя его наставления должны стать предметом гордости ученика. Считать себя выше чьих бы то ни было наставлений, включая наставления духовного учителя, оскорбительно по отношению к Господу. Такой оскорбитель никогда не сможет вернуться к Богу.(ЧЧ Ади 1.35 комментарий)


В этом тексте Шрила Прабхупада не пишет, что духовное продвижение невозможно без посвящения.

Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что вернуться к Богу мы не сможем без посвящения.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> В этом тексте Шрила Прабхупада не пишет, что духовное продвижение невозможно без посвящения.
> 
> Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что вернуться к Богу мы не сможем без посвящения.


А в чем смысл духовного продвижение? Не в том ли,чтобы вернуться к Богу? Или просто продвижение ради продвижения? 

В любом случае, мои наблюдения таковы, что те, кто отвергают необходимость получения инициации, как правило поиграются немного в "духовную жизнь" и возвращаются к материализму. Если кто-то не принимает наставления Господа Чайтанья Махапрабху и Ачарьев, которые говорили о необходимости инициации, то что поделать. Свобода выбора. Но те,кто хотят серьезно следовать практике Гаудия Вайшнавов, должны четко понимать,с чего начинается эта практика. А начинается она с гуру-падашраи (принятия прибежища у стоп гуру) и дикши (инициации). Эта система,которую установил Сам Шри Кришна. Пока человек не предастся преданному Кришны, Кришна его не примет. Не обманывайтесь. Нежелание предаваться гуру - это проявление нежелания предаваться Кришне.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Посвящают нас все же в знание.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Не обманывайтесь. Нежелание предаваться гуру - это проявление нежелания предаваться Кришне.


 Путь предания Гуру состоит из этапов. Для начала это садху-санга. Кому-то этого вполне достаточно для начала: шикша, слушание и служение. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что нет необходимости искусственно возвышать кого-то до посвящения.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Путь предания Гуру состоит из этапов. Для начала это садху-санга. Кому-то этого вполне достаточно для начала: шикша, слушание и служение. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что нет необходимости искусственно возвышать кого-то до посвящения.


То,что кому-то чего-то там достаточно для начала, это одно дело. Но речь шла о достижении Кришны. И тут не обойти этот шаг предания гуру и принятия дикши.  И потом, если человек искренен и решителен,то зачем ему искусственно затягивать свое продвижение? У нас не так много времени.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Однако, стоит задуматься и над словами Прабхупады: " Лучше уж ему оставаться в его естественном положении и стать совершенным. Зачем искусственно возвышать их? Нет необходимости. Кришна говорит:
Б.Г 18.45 "Занимаясь деятельностью, соответствующей его природе, каждый человек может достичь совершенства"

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Ученики ложного гуру идут за ним в ад согласно Шримад-бхагаватам.Мы идем за личностью и выбор этой личности крайне важен.Поспешишь ямадутов насмешишь (адская народная поговорка).

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Ученики ложного гуру идут за ним в ад согласно Шримад-бхагаватам.Мы идем за личностью и выбор этой личности крайне важен.Поспешишь ямадутов насмешишь (адская народная поговорка).


Сколько жизней нужно ждать?

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Служить Кришне нужно здесь и сейчас.Ждать вообще ничего не нужно.Но вопрос выбора гуру не терпит спешки.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Служить Кришне нужно здесь и сейчас.Ждать вообще ничего не нужно.Но вопрос выбора гуру не терпит спешки.


Вот я и спрашиваю, сколько жизней нужно выбирать гуру?

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Если учесть что  веды сравнивают приходящих нас спасать святых с водопадом то выбираем мы своего гуру очень давно.
Я думаю верно пойти простым логическим путем тот кто дал вам знания о Боге тот и гуру мой гуру ачарья Прабхупада.

----------


## Сергей Иванов

Сразу отвечу на вопрос о том кто же дал мне книгу ачарьи Прабхупады. Эту книгу дал мне мой брат атеист.

Никаких кришнаитов тем более гуру кришнаитов в этот момент со мной близко не было.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> В любом случае, мои наблюдения таковы, что те, кто отвергают необходимость получения инициации, как правило поиграются немного в "духовную жизнь" и возвращаются к материализму.


К сожалению, все намного сложнее. Среди инициированных тоже полно поигравших и отошедших. Причин несколько: 1) имели неправильные, сентиментальные представления и ожидания от инициации; 2) Получили дикшу, но не получали адекватной шикши согласно своей природе, не получили личной заботы от Гуру-таттвы (во всех ее проявлениях); 3) Не имели серьезных намерений вначале и просто решили попробовать, идя на поводу моды или социального давления; 4) Ушли после ухода своего дикша-гуру. Еще какие-то могут быть причины... Есть неинициированные, но твердые НА СВОЕМ уровне. То есть, они потихоньку прогрессируют, не сдавая позиций, по копеечке... Может где-то на уровне ванапрастхи они дойдут до уровня садханы, которая и начинается с принятия гуру. 

Принимать гуру, не следуя строгой садхане - смысла нет, т.к. инициация - это уровень садхана-бхакти. Садхана описана Рупой Госвами в "Бхакти-расамрита-синдху" (Нектар Преданности). Там все и начинается с гуру-падашрая... Можно просто прийти к гуру и спросить: "Дадите ли вы мне инициацию, если я не следую строгой садхане?" Вероятнее всего гуру скажет "нет". Но значит ли это, что этот человек не может продвигаться к Кришне вне садханы? Кришна говорит, что развитие возможно и даже возможно достижения совершенства и чистой любви к Богу. Об этом совершенно ясно говорит сам Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии к БГ 12.10

Перевод: 
Если ты не в состоянии следовать правилам и предписаниям бхакти-йоги, просто трудись для Меня, ибо, служа Моему делу, ты тоже достигнешь совершенства.

Комментарий: 
Тот, кто не способен даже следовать регулирующим принципам бхакти-йоги под руководством духовного учителя, все же может достичь совершенства, если будет трудиться для Верховного Господа. О том, что значит трудиться для Господа, уже говорилось в последнем стихе одиннадцатой главы. Человек должен по мере своих сил помогать проповеди сознания Кришны. Много преданных проповедуют сознание Кришны, и они нуждаются в помощи. Поэтому тот, кто не может сам следовать регулирующим принципам бхакти-йоги, может оказывать содействие проповедникам. Для любого серьезного начинания необходимы земля, начальный капитал, организация и рабочая сила. Как бизнесмену необходим офис, капитал, рабочая сила и организация, которая поможет ему расширить свою деятельность, так и в служении Кришне нужно все то же самое. Единственная разница в том, что материалист действует исключительно ради удовлетворения собственных чувств. Однако, если та же самая работа выполняется ради удовлетворения Кришны, она превращается в духовную деятельность. Тот, у кого достаточно средств, может помочь построить какое- нибудь помещение или храм для проповеди сознания Кришны или участвовать в издании книг. Поле деятельности очень обширно, и нужно стремиться принять в ней посильное участие. И даже если человек не может пожертвовать Кришне все плоды своего труда, он может уделить какую-то часть своего времени на проповедь сознания Кришны. Такое добровольное служение, способствующее распространению сознания Кришны, поможет человеку постепенно развить в себе любовь к Богу и таким образом достичь совершенства




> Если кто-то не принимает наставления Господа Чайтанья Махапрабху и Ачарьев, которые говорили о необходимости инициации, то что поделать. Свобода выбора. Но те,кто хотят серьезно следовать практике Гаудия Вайшнавов, должны четко понимать,с чего начинается эта практика. А начинается она с гуру-падашраи (принятия прибежища у стоп гуру) и дикши (инициации).


Это вы описали практику садхана-бхакти. Но есть практика преданного служения для тех, кто не способен следовать садхане. Этому и посвящен стих БГ 12.10. Шрила Прабхупада не всем давал посвящение, понимая, что мало кто находится на уровне садханы. Поэтому он так же поощрял систему свободного членства (life-members), когда люди просто выступали постоянными или даже эпизодическими спонсорами ИСККОН. Понятно, что их прогресс не столь динамичен, как при садхане, но это их естественный уровень. Хуже было бы им получить посвящение и не следовать обетам, совершая оскорбление гуру. Лучше понемногу прогрессировать, чем искусственно возвышаться и потом естественно падать, разрушая веру окружающих в процесс.




> Эта система,которую установил Сам Шри Кришна. Пока человек не предастся преданному Кришны, Кришна его не примет. Не обманывайтесь. Нежелание предаваться гуру - это проявление нежелания предаваться Кришне.


Кришна установил ПОЛНУЮ СИСТЕМУ приближения к Нему, а не только уровень садханы. К садхане еще нужно прийти. Без гуны благости садхана очень нестабильна. А развитие гуны благости (если ее маловато от рождения) - это отдельная тема. Без соответствующей культуры не обойтись. Попытка практики чистой садаханы вне благостной культуры - малоэффективна. Шрила Прабхупада признал это ближе к концу своего пребывания на земле, все чаще говоря о необходимости стратифицированного общества Варнашрамы с диффиринцированными стандартами. Игнорирование промежуточных ступеней уже нам дорого обошлось. Я не сторонник искусственного затягивания процесса инициации, но я так же и не сторонник искусственного подталкивания всех подряд к инициации, без учета природы и уровня человека. Высокие стандарты - это очень здорово, это очень вдохновляет. А вот когда кто-то падает с "высокого" уровня, это совсем не вдохновляет. Поэтому нужно сначала понять природу человека, чтобы дать ему рекомендации по духовному прогрессу с учетом его конкретной ситуации. А чтобы понять природу человека, с ним нужно общаться, причем довольно долго, т.к. люди не сразу открываются и зачастую могут долгое время играть кого-то, а не быть собой в нашем присутствии. В традиционной системе отношений Гуру-ученик, у них обоих была возможность изучить друг-друга, постоянно наблюдая друг-друга в разных ситуациях. Сейчас у нас система отношений Гуру-ученик, к сожалению, далека от традиционной модели. Ученик видит учителя только на Вйаса-асане, а учитель видит большинство учеников только на духовных программах. Таким образом, обе стороны не достаточно хорошо знают друг-друга. А если учитель не знает ученика достаточно хорошо, как он поможет ему решать вопросы? А если учеников много, а гуру один? Вопросов больше, чем ответов... А если гуру вообще пал или ушел из ИСККОН? Я думаю, что весь этот комплекс трудностей, коротко перечисленный выше, и выступает в качестве факторов, тормозящих процесс "вручения себя гуру". Можно, конечно, по-старинке продолжать всех загонять в эту систему, а можно задуматься и попробовать усовершенствовать систему, приведя ее в бОльшее соответствие с традиционной моделью отношений "Гуру-ученик". В середине 80х в ИСККОН началась реформа института гуру. Но я думаю, что она еще не закончена. Время предъявляет новые требования. Книга Шиварамы Свами "Шикша-гуру. Возрождение традиции в ИСККОН" отвечает на многие из этих вопросов. Пока преданные не поймут всей широты Гуру-таттвы и пока у них в головах будут всякие мифы и легенды про автоматическое преображающее чудо инициации, мы и будем иметь очень низкий КПД нашего процесса. И нет ничего удивительного в том, что кто-то задумывается и проявляет некоторую осторожность и осмотрительность в этом вопросе. Чем эффективнее будет работать система "Гуру-ученик", тем меньше у людей будет сомнений в необходимости принятия гуру.

Если кто-то наблюдает динамику развития российского ИСККОН еще с конца 80х - начала 90х, то видно как люди массово получали инициации в те годы, веря, что инициация подобна капельнице. Тебя просто подключают к парампаре, карма тут же уходит, а Кришна-према начинает наполнять твой ум и через какое-то время ты уже полон Кришна-премы и улетаешь к Кришне. Такова была идея инициации и все стремились к ней как одержимые. После 1998 года примерно года три почти никто не получал инициации. Все крепко задумались и было о чем.. Потом пришло новое поколение, которое не прошло через 1998 и они с новой верой, не отягощенной сомнением и дурной памятью вновь стали активно принимать посвящения. Но история осталась и мы должны извлекать уроки из нее, а не считать подобные вещи недоразумением. Все закономерно и ничто не случайно. Поэтому нужно понимать все тонкие закономерности процесса.

 Если у людей есть сомнения, не обязательно их клеймить цитатами о том, что они не хотят предаваться Кришне, если они не спешат с инициацией. У всего, есть причины. ИСККОН не только распространяет самую лучшую философию и практику, но так же ИСККОН является еще пока молодым и развивающимся обществом, который совершил и продолжает совершать ошибки в разных сферах. Поэтому нужно воспринимать разные тенденции в среде преданных (например, нежелание принимать посвящение в ИСККОН) не в отрыве от наших "косяков", а в связи с ними. Чем совершеннее будет становиться ИСККОН и чем эффективнее будет становиться система отношений Гуру-ученик, тем меньше будет причин сомневаться в необходимости этого шага. Не примите как критику. Я сам - часть системы и болею за систему. Я хочу, чтобы ИСККОН стал лучше во всех отношениях и потому внимательно анализирую происходящие процессы.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вы говорите о некоторых реформах.Но что такое РЕФОРМА назовем это по простому изменение.Логично?


Не логично. Реформа означает "восстановление формы". Не всякое изменение можно назвать реформой в позитивном смысле. В нашей традиции все реформаторы, начиная с Господа Чайтанйи. И Бхактивинд Тхакур, и Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, и Шрила Прабхупада - все они были реформаторами, при сохранении сути процесса. Реформы неизбежны, как неизбежен ремонт. Все в этом мире находится во власти времени и подлежит закону энтропии. Поэтому систему нужно обновлять постоянно в связи с новыми условиями. При этом принципы должны оставаться вечными и неизменными. А изменения присуще самой природе этого мира. Даже количественный рост ИСККОН - это же изменение. Нет? Когда кто-то вырос, мы говорим "как ты изменился". Изменений избежать нельзя. Нужно понять, что это значит "ничего не меняйте". К сожалению, многие люди не понимают смысла послания и цепляются к словам.  




> Причина неудачных реформ сама попытка реформ.


Реформа 1986-7 годов не была неудачной. Скорее наоборот. Просто она еще не закончена. Необходимо официальное введение системы Шикша-гуру и более широкое понимание гуру-таттвы. Это неизбежно ждет нас, если мы хотим выжить. Реформа понадобилась потому, что 11 гуру (просто инициирующие гуру и не более того) превратились в 11 ачарьев, о чем Прабхупада никогда не говорил. Вот эту систему "зональных ачарьев" и пришлось демонтировать в середине 80х.

Кстати, личный вопрос: по характеру ваших последних постов очень похоже, что вы сторонник ритвик-вады. Это так?

----------


## Сергей Иванов

> что вы сторонник ритвик-вады. Это так?


Я сторонник ачарьи Прабхупады и противник любых изменений и нововведений в созданной им организации ИСККОН.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Спасибо за прямоту. Только скорее всего вас теперь отключат от Форума, т.к. ритвик-вада не в почете в ИСККОН. Сам факт назначения/не назначения гуру действительно не имеет значения. Значение имеет квалификация. И этот принцип никто не отменял. Даже если допустить, что Шрила Прабхупада не назначал инициирующих гуру (хотя есть обратные утверждения), это не значит, что ритвик-вада - это наша модель. Я просто был в храме ритвтков в Бангалоре в 2010, когда он еще был под их властью, и хорошо запомнил это странное и неприятное ощущение от пребывания там. Там не было жизни и все было пропитано ядом оскорблений. Если Прабхупада не создал ни одного преданного, способного продолжать парампару, то что это за учитель, который не взращивает других учителей? К счастью, Прабхупада породил много достойных учеников, которые стали достойными учителями. Если человек квалифицирован, то его можно принять в качестве гуру. Но в любой организации должен быть порядок, а не произвол. Поэтому в ИСККОН никого не назначают гуру, а просто одобряют кандидатуру, если присутствует квалификация и есть спрос. Ученики сами выбирают себе гуру, а Джи-Би-Си просто одобряет, если квалификация подтверждена. Прабхупада нигде не говорил, что на нем дикша-парампара прерывается. Поэтому она и продолжается на благо всех живых существ.

----------


## Дамир

Живёт человек на необитаемом острове, находит кем-то давно оставленную Бхагавад-Гиту, читает : Без Духовного Учителя, невозможно вернуться к Господу. И вот он строит огромный могучий корабль, чтобы переплыть океан. Плывёт он на восток и на запад, на север и на юг, чтобы отыскать того, без которого Всевышний Господь тебя не примет )))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Отключить меня можно а правду скрыть нельзя.


Это точно. Только правду еще понять нужно. Некоторые только думают, что поняли.




> Каждый получит то что заслужил.


И это точно. Вы заслужили бан. Извините, но ваши убеждения не согласуются с правилами Форума.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Живёт человек на необитаемом острове, находит кем-то давно оставленную Бхагавад-Гиту, читает : Без Духовного Учителя, невозможно вернуться к Господу. И вот он строит огромный могучий корабль, чтобы переплыть океан. Плывёт он на восток и на запад, на север и на юг, чтобы отыскать того, без которого Всевышний Господь тебя не примет )))


Опыт человека, бывавшего на необитаемых островах, говорит мне, что трудно там в одиночку построить ОГРОМНЫЙ МОГУЧИЙ КОРАБЛЬ. Легче ждать откровений из сердца от чайтйа-гуру. Не путайте, пожалуйста, стандартные ситуации и чрезвычайные обстоятельства. Большинство людей НЕ живут на необитаемых островах. Поэтому не стоит исключения возводить в принцип.

----------


## Дамир

> Опыт человека, бывавшего на необитаемых островах, говорит мне, что трудно там в одиночку построить ОГРОМНЫЙ МОГУЧИЙ КОРАБЛЬ. Легче ждать откровений из сердца от чайтйа-гуру. Не путайте, пожалуйста, стандартные ситуации и чрезвычайные обстоятельства. Большинство людей НЕ живут на необитаемых островах. Поэтому не стоит исключения возводить в принцип.



Полностью и Всецело с Вами согласен Враджендра Кумар Прабху ! 
Это не принцип, исключения допустимы. Человек это не математика, которая работает строго по формуле )))

----------


## Андрей Н

> А в чем смысл духовного продвижение? Не в том ли,чтобы вернуться к Богу? Или просто продвижение ради продвижения? 
> 
> В любом случае, мои наблюдения таковы, что те, кто отвергают необходимость получения инициации, как правило поиграются немного в "духовную жизнь" и возвращаются к материализму. Если кто-то не принимает наставления Господа Чайтанья Махапрабху и Ачарьев, которые говорили о необходимости инициации, то что поделать. Свобода выбора. Но те,кто хотят серьезно следовать практике Гаудия Вайшнавов, должны четко понимать,с чего начинается эта практика. А начинается она с гуру-падашраи (принятия прибежища у стоп гуру) и дикши (инициации). Эта система,которую установил Сам Шри Кришна. Пока человек не предастся преданному Кришны, Кришна его не примет. Не обманывайтесь. Нежелание предаваться гуру - это проявление нежелания предаваться Кришне.


Получается, что инициация очень важна. Остаётся вопрос: можно ли её(инициацию) получить от Шрилы Прабхупады? Он ведь бесспорно является живым духовным учителем. Как я понимаю это основное противоречие между ИСККОН и ритвиками.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Получается, что инициация очень важна. Остаётся вопрос: можно ли её(инициацию) получить от Шрилы Прабхупады? Он ведь бесспорно является живым духовным учителем. Как я понимаю это основное противоречие между ИСККОН и ритвиками.


А почему бы не получить дикшу от Нарады муни, который своей духовной силой преобразил сердце охотника Мригари? Или от Вйасадевы - составителя всех Вед? Они ведь тоже живые духовные учителя... Дело в том, что учитель не только дает мантру (имеется в виду Гаятри) и самбандха-гйану, но и должен воспитывать ученика, как отец. Если самбандха-гйану мы можем получить из книг, а Харе Кришна мантра вообще не зависит от инициации, то отеческую функцию гуру может выполнить только живой учитель. Только он может сказать нам об ошибках и лично поддержать и вдохновить. Поэтому духовный учитель должен быть живым не только в абсолютном смысле (как Прабхупада), но и в физическом смысле, как конкретная личность, направляющая нас.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Как я понимаю это основное противоречие между ИСККОН и ритвиками.


На основании любви к Богу примиряются все противоречия. (с)

----------


## siddhanathadas

> Если у людей есть сомнения, не обязательно их клеймить цитатами о том, что они не хотят предаваться Кришне, если они не спешат с инициацией. У всего, есть причины. ИСККОН не только распространяет самую лучшую философию и практику, но так же ИСККОН является еще пока молодым и развивающимся обществом, который *совершил и продолжает совершать ошибки* в разных сферах. Поэтому нужно воспринимать разные тенденции в среде преданных (например, нежелание принимать посвящение в ИСККОН) не в отрыве от наших "косяков", а в связи с ними. Чем совершеннее будет становиться ИСККОН и чем эффективнее будет становиться система отношений Гуру-ученик, тем меньше будет причин сомневаться в необходимости этого шага. Не примите как критику. Я сам - часть системы и болею за систему. Я хочу, чтобы ИСККОН стал лучше во всех отношениях и потому *внимательно анализирую происходящие процессы*.


Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар прабху, что Вы нашли возможность подойти к рулю этой темы.

Я не для того открыл её, чтобы критиковать или отвергать инициацию, как мистический обряд, имеющий могущественные самскары и вдохновляющий на чистое преданное служение Кришне.
Моя цель - сподвигнуть наиболее разумных людей, которых привлекает служение Господу, на более *обдуманные, осознанные и ответственные* шаги в вечных отношениях с Богом. Не следует рассчитывать, как Вы писали, на некий автоматизм получения Кришна-бхакти путём формальной деятельности.

Также радостно видеть, что Вы не боитесь говорить об ошибках организации, следовательно, есть смелость их исправить.

----------


## Андрей Н

> А почему бы не получить дикшу от Нарады муни, который своей духовной силой преобразил сердце охотника Мригари? Или от Вйасадевы - составителя всех Вед? Они ведь тоже живые духовные учителя... Дело в том, что учитель не только дает мантру (имеется в виду Гаятри) и самбандха-гйану, но и должен воспитывать ученика, как отец. Если самбандха-гйану мы можем получить из книг, а Харе Кришна мантра вообще не зависит от инициации, то отеческую функцию гуру может выполнить только живой учитель. Только он может сказать нам об ошибках и лично поддержать и вдохновить. Поэтому духовный учитель должен быть живым не только в абсолютном смысле (как Прабхупада), но и в физическом смысле, как конкретная личность, направляющая нас.


Отеческая поддержка и забота это очень здорово. Но ведь и Кришна, как Отец всех живых существ, и Шрила Прабхупада, как Отец всех его последователей, постоянно заботятся, вдохновляют и направляют. Кроме этого, есть ведь старшие преданные, которые могут и поддерживать, и говорить об ошибках, и направлять младших.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Разве возможно развить с Прабхупадой и с Кришной такие отношения? http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/4/34

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

И просто со старшими преданными это будет сложно, пока мы не примем их в качестве Шикша- Гуру:

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: “ Чтобы получить знание, необходимо найти истинного духовного учителя. Ученик должен беспрекословно выполнять все указания духовного учителя и, отбросив гордыню, служить ему, не гнушаясь даже черной работой. Секрет успеха в духовной жизни заключается в умении удовлетворить осознавшего себя, истинного духовного учителя. Пытливость и смирение — вот два качества одинаково необходимые для того, чтобы постичь духовную науку. До тех пор пока мы не станем послушными слугами истинного духовного учителя, наши вопросы к нему не принесут желаемого результата. 

 Каждый должен пройти через проверку, устроенную духовным учителем, и, когда учитель убедится в искренности ученика, он немедленно благословит его и откроет ему истинное духовное знание. “*Б.Г.4.34*

----------


## Андрей Н

> Разве возможно развить с Прабхупадой и с Кришной такие отношения? http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/4/34


А в чём именно сложность?  Чтобы узнать истину нужно вопрошать и смиренно служить. Такой вот красивый метод.

----------


## Дамир

> Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: “ Чтобы получить знание, необходимо найти *истинного духовного учителя.* 
> B]Б.Г.4.34[/B]


!!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> !!


Прабху, а какое ваше определение *истинного* духовного учителя? Вы считаете, что его очень сложно найти среди вайшнавов?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А в чём именно сложность?  Чтобы узнать истину нужно вопрошать и смиренно служить. Такой вот красивый метод.


Звучит красиво, да? 

Но на деле, как Шрила Прабхупада устроит нам проверку? И как он отвечает на все наши личные вопросы? 
" До тех пор пока мы не станем послушными слугами истинного духовного учителя, наши вопросы к нему *не принесут* желаемого результата. 

Каждый должен пройти через проверку, устроенную духовным учителем.."

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Если у людей есть сомнения, не обязательно их клеймить цитатами о том, что они не хотят предаваться Кришне, если они не спешат с инициацией.


Если люди еще не готовы, это не значит, что сам метод приближения к Кришне меняется. Тут пытались оспаривать саму необходимость инициации,что дескать,можно и без нее вообще обойтись. Одно дело если человек не готов идти по правильному пути,но по-крайней мере понимает каков путь,и не отвергает его, из-за того ,что пока не готов,а другое дело,когда человек начинает придумывать собственные пути. В любом случае, если человек хочет придти к Кришне,ему не миновать этого момента - инициации у истинного представителя Кришны.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Звучит красиво, да?


Да, звучит очень красиво. Но не только звучание, смысл очень красивый, глубокий.




> Но на деле, как Шрила Прабхупада устроит нам проверку?


С помощью своих преданных (верных) учеников. 




> " До тех пор пока мы не станем послушными слугами истинного духовного учителя, наши вопросы к нему *не принесут* желаемого результата. 
> 
> Каждый должен пройти через проверку, устроенную духовным учителем.."


Да конечно. Мы должны отбросить гордыню, стать послушными, смиренными и выполнять служение, которое даёт нам духовный учитель.




> И как он отвечает на все наши личные вопросы?


Изнутри отвечает. Нужно смиренно служить и прислушиваться к своему сердцу. После текста, который Вы цитировали об этом говорится:

"В этом мире нет ничего более чистого и возвышенного, чем духовное знание. [Это знание - спелый плод всей практики йоги.] Тому, кто достиг совершенства в преданном служении, *оно в свой срок открывается изнутри.*

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Под духовным знанием мы подразумеваем осознание живым существом своей духовной природы. Вот почему нет ничего более возвышенного и чистого, чем духовное знание. Невежество порабощает нас, а знание открывает перед нами путь к освобождению. *Это знание - зрелый плод преданного служения*, и тому, кто обрел его, *не нужно искать умиротворения вовне, ибо он нашел его в себе.* Иначе говоря, *венцом* всех стремлений человека к знанию и умиротворению *является сознание Кришны.* Таково заключение «Бхагавад-гиты»."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мы должны отбросить гордыню, стать послушными, смиренными и выполнять служение, которое даёт нам духовный учитель.


Да. и в этой лекции Шрила Прабхупада раскрывает, кто такой истинный духовный учитель: http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...120&Itemid=438

" ..Необходимо слушать тех, кто принадлежит к парампаре, ученической преемственности. Господь Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите»: эвам парампара-праптам. Тот, кого интересует авторитетное трансцендентное знание, а не какие- нибудь новомодные теории, должен обратиться к представителю парампары. Другое значение упомянутого слова шротрийам — «тот, кто слушал гуру, находящегося в цепи ученической преемственности». Результатом такого слушания является брахма-ништхам — человек утверждается в служении Верховной Личности Бога. У него больше нет других занятий. Таковы два главных качества истинного духовного учителя. Ему не обязательно быть ученым, имеющим ученые степени и звания. Нет. Нужно только, чтобы он получил знание от авторитетного наставника, принадлежащего к цепи ученической преемственности, и утвердился в преданном служении. Такова наша система "

----------


## Амира

Духовный учитель, он как отец, который учит своего маленького ребёнка, учит пути  преданного служения Кришне, помогает нам установить взаимоотношения с Кришной.  Постепенно ребёнок взрослеет и учится самостоятельности, так же и мы проходя обучение у духовного учителя, должны учится всё более и более зависеть от Кришны и во всём полагаться на Него.  Не стоит думать что отец  как и духовный  учитель будут рядом с нами всю жизнь и  будут всё за нас делать. 
Итогом обучения должно стать предание себя Кришне и установление личных взаимотношений с Ним, т.е. духовная самостоятельность. 
У каждого преданного период обучения длится строго индивидуально. Как пишет Шрила Рупа Госвами в Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, преданное служение в этой жизни это продолжение процесса преданного служения начатого в одной из предыдущих жизней, тот кто не был в предыдущей жизни связан с преданным служением не может в этой жизни стать на этот путь. То чего мы достигли в преданном служении навсегда остается с нами и в следущей жизни мы продолжаем свой путь с того уровня которого достигли в этой жизни. Поэтому скорость прогресса в переданном служении строго индивидуальна, всё зависит от уровня достигнутого в прошлых жизнях.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Да. и в этой лекции Шрила Прабхупада раскрывает, кто такой истинный духовный учитель: http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...120&Itemid=438
> 
> " ..Необходимо слушать тех, кто принадлежит к парампаре, ученической преемственности. Господь Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите»: эвам парампара-праптам. Тот, кого интересует авторитетное трансцендентное знание, а не какие- нибудь новомодные теории, должен обратиться к представителю парампары. Другое значение упомянутого слова шротрийам — «тот, кто слушал гуру, находящегося в цепи ученической преемственности». Результатом такого слушания является брахма-ништхам — человек утверждается в служении Верховной Личности Бога. У него больше нет других занятий. Таковы два главных качества истинного духовного учителя. Ему не обязательно быть ученым, имеющим ученые степени и звания. Нет. Нужно только, чтобы он получил знание от авторитетного наставника, принадлежащего к цепи ученической преемственности, и утвердился в преданном служении. Такова наша система "


Спасибо, хорошая цитата. Но акцент на том, что духовный учитель непременно должен быть *истинным* сделал Дамир, а меня интересует ответ на вопрос, который я задал в сообщении №87: _"можно ли её(инициацию) получить от Шрилы Прабхупады?"_ Я так предполагаю, что ни у кого из участников темы не вызывает сомнений, что Шрила Прабхупада -- это *истинный* духовный учитель.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> можно ли её(инициацию) получить от Шрилы Прабхупады?


Если вы оказываете личное служение Прабхупаде, получаете его личные наставления, почему бы вам не спросить у него, даст ли он ВАМ посвящение?

Поскольку для посвящения необходимым условием является не только желание ученика, но и согласие учителя принять ВАС в ученики. А также получение от него Имени и начитанных четок.

----------


## Амира

> меня интересует ответ на вопрос, который я задал в сообщении №87: _"можно ли её(инициацию) получить от Шрилы Прабхупады?"_


Нет. Шрила Прабхупада может быть для вас только шикша-гуру.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Нет. Шрила Прабхупада может быть для вас только шикша-гуру.


Почему нет? На основании каких слов Шрилы Прабхупады, Вы делаете вывод, что нельзя?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Почему нет? На основании каких слов Шрилы Прабхупады, Вы делаете вывод, что нельзя?


Андрей, по правилам ведения дискуссии, если вы что-то утверждаете, то приводите доказательства вы: http://psylesson.ru/node/30

 Где Прабхупада говорит, что он ВАМ даст посвящение, Имя и четки?

----------


## Андрей Н

> Андрей, по правилам ведения дискуссии, если вы что-то утверждаете, то приводите доказательства вы.


Матаджи Kasturika, вообще-то от меня был вопрос, а не утверждение. 
Поэтому, если кто-то считает что нельзя от Шрилы Прабхупады получить инициацию, то хотелось бы узнать на основании чего он так решил?

Пока что мы пришли к согласию относительно того, что:
- Нужно найти духовного учителя
- Духовный учитель должен быть истинным
- Нужно служить духовному учителю(благо слушание -- это один из вариантов служения)
- Знание открывается изнутри

----------


## Амира

> Матаджи Kasturika, вообще-то от меня был вопрос, а не утверждение. 
> Поэтому, если кто-то считает что нельзя от Шрилы Прабхупады получить инициацию, то хотелось бы узнать на основании чего он так решил?
> 
> Пока что мы пришли к согласию относительно того, что:
> - Нужно найти духовного учителя
> - Духовный учитель должен быть истинным
> - Нужно служить духовному учителю(благо слушание -- это один из вариантов служения)
> - Знание открывается изнутри


 А с чего вы решили, что личности находящиеся в духовном мире по своему или вашему желанию могут явиться в материальный мир и принять кого то в ученики?
Т.е. по вашему утверждению можно выбрать любого духовного учителя из парампары и он примет нас в ученики и будет давать нам наставления? Такая возможность есть у Нарада Муни, у Кришны и Его воплощений. Все остальные для нас могут быть только шикша-гуру, т.к. как мы можем получать от них наставления через книги.
Служить духовному учителю нужно физически, а не только слушая его. Знание открыть изнутри может только Кришна, как Параматма пребывающая в сердце.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Матаджи Kasturika, вообще-то от меня был вопрос, а не утверждение. 
> Поэтому, если кто-то считает что нельзя от Шрилы Прабхупады получить инициацию, то хотелось бы узнать на основании чего он так решил?


На основании книг и указаний Шрилы Прабхупады, естественно. Гуру должен ВАС *принять*, Но Шрила Прабхупада не обязан принимать всех подряд. Мы не можем его вынудить и заставить. Что же тут непонятного для вас, Андрей?

Например, наш Гурудев, он не принимает всех подряд, он требует от кандидатов, чтобы они доказали свою квалификацию учеников, и также он должен лично знать ученика. 
И если даже Прабхупада уполномочивал избранных санньяси кого-то принимать от его имени при его жизни, то он нигде никогда не писал, что эта практика должна быть введена и после его ухода. Он ввел ее именно из-за своей загруженности.
Если у вас есть слова Прабхупады об обратном, тогда можете привести их. В обратном случае обсуждение бессмысленно и неинтересно.

Харе Кришна

----------


## Андрей Н

> А с чего вы решили, что личности находящиеся в духовном мире по своему или вашему желанию могут явиться в материальный мир и принять кого то в ученики?


Делаю большие глаза, потому как у меня и в мыслях такого не было. Тем более не писал и не говорил ничего подобного.




> Т.е. по вашему утверждению можно выбрать любого духовного учителя из парампары и он примет нас в ученики и будет давать нам наставления?


Я таких утверждений не делал.




> Служить духовному учителю нужно физически, а не только слушая его.


Ктож против? Просто мне хотелось бы посмотреть слова Шрилы Прабхупады по этому вопросу. Разумеется, если у кого-то таковые имеются. Например, мы здесь, в теме неоднократно рассматривали текст БГ 4.34 и в нём просто сказано служить. Предполагаю, что Вы знаете о *девяти* видах(методах) преданного служения, среди которых: *шраванам (слушание), киртанам (воспевание, прославление) смаранам (памятование)*... 




> Знание открыть изнутри может только Кришна, как Параматма пребывающая в сердце.


Ну так и хорошо.

----------


## Андрей Н

> На основании книг и указаний Шрилы Прабхупады, естественно. Гуру должен ВАС *принять*, Но Шрила Прабхупада не обязан принимать всех подряд. Мы не можем его вынудить и заставить. Что же тут непонятного для вас, Андрей?


Ну конечно же не обязан. Я не видел, чтобы кто-либо в теме говорил, что духовного учителя нужно вынуждать или заставлять. 




> Например, наш Гурудев, он не принимает всех подряд, он требует от кандидатов, чтобы они доказали свою квалификацию учеников, и также он должен лично знать ученика.


Опять же, кто ж против? Я только рад такому подходу.




> И если даже Прабхупада уполномочивал избранных санньяси кого-то принимать от его имени при его жизни, то он нигде никогда не писал, что эта практика должна быть введена и после его ухода. Он ввел ее именно из-за своей загруженности.
> Если у вас есть слова Прабхупады об обратном, тогда можете привести их. В обратном случае обсуждение бессмысленно и неинтересно.
> 
> Харе Кришна


Зачем нам опираться на то, о чём мы доподлинно не ведаем? Я предлагаю опираться на слова Шрилы Прабхупады которые содержаться *в его книгах.*

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я предлагаю опираться на слова Шрилы Прабхупады которые содержаться в его книгах.


Так опирайтесь, Андрей!
Где Шрила Прабхупада написал, что он даст вам посвящение?

----------


## Варган

> Ктож против? Просто мне хотелось бы посмотреть слова Шрилы Прабхупады по этому вопросу. Разумеется, если у кого-то таковые имеются. Например, мы здесь, в теме неоднократно рассматривали текст БГ 4.34 и в нём просто сказано служить. Предполагаю, что Вы знаете о *девяти* видах(методах) преданного служения, среди которых: *шраванам (слушание), киртанам (воспевание, прославление) смаранам (памятование)*...


9 методов - это 9 методов Вишну-бхакти:
ити пуМсАрпитА вишНау
бхактиШ чен нава-лакшаНА

 ити — так; пуМсА арпитА — предложенное живым существом; вишНау — Господу Вишну (а не кому-то другому); бхактиХ — преданное служение; чет — если; нава- лакшаНА — то, в котором различают девять методов;

(ШБ 7.5.23-24- http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/5/24)

А в БГ 4.34 Кришна говорит о севе, то есть просто служении. Шрила Прабхупада разъясняет в комментарии, что в севу входит даже выполнение чёрной работы для гуру без ложной гордости. 

"*Вид преданного служения, который более всего подходит тому или иному преданному, определяет духовный учитель, и он же милостиво дает ему возможность заниматься этим служением*". (The devotional service most suitable for different types of devotees is determined and fixed by the mercy of the spiritual master). 
(ШБ 3.25.28, комментарий - http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/25/28)

Каким образом Шрила Прабхупада определит вид преданного служения, который более всего подходит тому или иному преданному?

----------


## Андрей Н

> Так опирайтесь, Андрей!
> Где Шрила Прабхупада написал, что он даст вам посвящение?


Браво!  :smilies:  Искренне рад такому подходу. Вместо того чтобы ответить на мой вопрос, мой вопрос, немного переформулировав, задают мне же. 

Вы посмотрите, пожалуйста, о чём собственно разговор. Чтобы не утруждать Вас перечитыванием напомню вкратце:
В сообщениях №66, №67, №68 говорилось о важности посвящения(инициации). В отношении чего *я* задал вопрос:
"Получается, что инициация очень важна. Остаётся вопрос: можно ли её(инициацию) получить от Шрилы Прабхупады? Он ведь бесспорно является живым духовным учителем. Как я понимаю это основное противоречие между ИСККОН и ритвиками." 


Понимаете? Это *я спрашиваю.* Ежели имеются какие-то цитаты, то милости прошу. Ну если не сложно. И если имеются. Не нужно задавать мне мой же вопрос. Я ведь потому и спрашиваю, что хотелось бы увидеть, что именно говорит Шрила Прабхупада.


Мы ведь не спорим о том, что Шрила Прабхупада -- это истинный духовный учитель? Я верно понимаю. Или кто-то не согласен?
И я так надеюсь, что участники темы  признают, такие виды служения: шраванам (слушание), киртанам (воспевание, прославление), смаранам (памятование)... 

Поэтому у меня вопрос, озвученный выше.

----------


## Андрей Н

> 9 методов - это 9 методов Вишну-бхакти:
> ити пуМсАрпитА вишНау
> бхактиШ чен нава-лакшаНА
> 
>  ити — так; пуМсА арпитА — предложенное живым существом; вишНау — Господу Вишну (а не кому-то другому); бхактиХ — преданное служение; чет — если; нава- лакшаНА — то, в котором различают девять методов;
> 
> (ШБ 7.5.23-24- http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/5/24)
> 
> А в БГ 4.34 Кришна говорит о севе, то есть просто служении. Шрила Прабхупада разъясняет в комментарии, что в севу входит даже выполнение чёрной работы для гуру без ложной гордости.


Конечно в севу входит и такой вид служения, как выполнение чёрной работы. Но этим ведь служение не ограничивается, верно?




> "*Вид преданного служения, который более всего подходит тому или иному преданному, определяет духовный учитель, и он же милостиво дает ему возможность заниматься этим служением*". (The devotional service most suitable for different types of devotees is determined and fixed by the mercy of the spiritual master). 
> (ШБ 3.25.28, комментарий - http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/3/25/28)


Ну вот видите как прекрасно всё устроено. Если духовный учитель желает пролить свою милость, то и проблемы никакой нет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Остаётся вопрос: можно ли её(инициацию) получить от Шрилы Прабхупады? Он ведь бесспорно является живым духовным учителем.


Конечно, можно получить! Если он вас примет в ученики, Андрей  :smilies: 




> и ритвиками


Не погружаясь в их теории, просто любопытно, а кто из них берет на себя ответственность принимать решение за Прабхупаду, кому давать посвящение, а кому нет?
Кто спрашивает у Прабхупады?

----------


## Варган

> Конечно в севу входит и такой вид служения, как выполнение чёрной работы. Но этим ведь служение не ограничивается, верно?


Ага, верно. Но Шри Прахлада недвусмысленно говорит, что 9 методов относятся только к Господу Вишну:
ШраваНаМ кИртанаМ вишНоХ
смараНаМ пАда-севанам
арчанаМ ванданаМ дАсйаМ
сакхйам Атма-ниведанам

ити пуМсАрпитА вишНау
бхактиШ чен нава-лакшаНА

Перевод: "Махараджа Прахлада сказал: Слушать трансцендентное святое имя Господа Вишну и описания Его облика, качеств, окружения и деяний, рассказывать и помнить о них, служить лотосным стопам Господа, поклоняться Ему, используя атрибуты шестнадцати видов, возносить Господу молитвы, быть Его слугой, считать Его своим лучшим другом и всего себя отдавать Господу (то есть служить Ему телом, умом и речью) — таковы девять методов чистого преданного служения".  http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/7/5/24




> Ну вот видите как прекрасно всё устроено. Если духовный учитель желает пролить свою милость, то и проблемы никакой нет.


 А на практике как? Получается, можно самому выбрать, каким видом преданного служения заняться, и сказать, что это мой гуру, Шрила Прабхупада, всё устроил, пролил свою милость?

----------


## Андрей Н

> Не погружаясь в их теории, просто любопытно, а кто из них берет на себя ответственность принимать решение за Прабхупаду, кому давать посвящение, а кому нет?


Лучше конечно у них спросить, но чисто теоретически это не сложно. Поскольку учитель духовный, то у него должна быть духовая связь со своими учениками. А при наличии связи, можно спросить у Шрилы Прабхупады, и не принимать за него решение.




> Конечно, можно получить! Если он вас примет в ученики, Андрей


Отлично!  :smilies:   :angel:

----------


## Андрей Н

> Ага, верно. Но Шри Прахлада недвусмысленно говорит, что 9 методов относятся только к Господу Вишну:
> ШраваНаМ кИртанаМ вишНоХ
> смараНаМ пАда-севанам
> арчанаМ ванданаМ дАсйаМ
> сакхйам Атма-ниведанам
> 
> ити пуМсАрпитА вишНау
> бхактиШ чен нава-лакшаНА
> 
> ...


На практике у всех по разному. Но общим является то, что служение -- это не форма наказания, а метод очищения который приносит огромнейшее удовольствие, счастье. И не то мимолётное счастье за которым все гоняются, а то которое соткано из блаженства и неотъемлемо. Служение ведь штука *добровольная*, поэтому ученик принимает его, не только потому что сказал учитель, но также потому что оно нравится ему самому. (уточнение: нравится ему как душе, а не чувствам)

----------


## Сандра

> К счастью, Прабхупада породил много достойных учеников, которые стали достойными учителями.


Таких как Киртанандана?
Мне Анирудха не захотел отвечать на вопрос: как же люди в других конфессиях, где нет духовных учителей, не вернутся к Богу? То есть только последователи Кришны избранные? а все остальные когда-то в следующей жизни?

----------


## Варган

> как же люди в других конфессиях, где нет духовных учителей, не вернутся к Богу?


В православии есть учение о преемственности Божественной благодати от апостолов по цепочке: Иисус --> апостолы --> епископы --> священники --> члены церкви; крещение во оставление грехов - подобие инициации.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Таких как Киртанандана?


Разве он единственный ученик Прабхупады? Или вы специально выбрали это имя для некоего обобщения? ИСККОН его официально отлучил за отклонения от учения и преступления. Просто будьте объективны и не предвзяты и вы найдете много позитива, если захотите его видеть.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Мне Анирудха не захотел отвечать на вопрос: как же люди в других конфессиях, где нет духовных учителей, не вернутся к Богу?


К какому Богу? Если они не знают Кришну как Верховную Личность Бога и не служат Ему, то как они к Нему вернутся? Для христианина, мусульманина или буддиста возвращение к Кришне будет полной неожиданностью. В других традициях совсем другое представление о Боге. Похоже, что христиане Брахму считают богом, т.к. в Библии сказано, что Бог - ветхий годами. И он - творец. Это очень похоже на творца - Деда Брахму. Может благочестивые христиане и придут к Брахме, чтобы потом в конце жизни Брахмы вместе с ним на Вайкунтху отправится. 

Какие духовные цели у мусульман, я вообще не знаю, но явно это не преданное служение Кришне. По меньшей мере они об этом открыто не говорят. Как же они к Нему вернутся? Понимаете о чем я говорю? 




> То есть только последователи Кришны избранные?


А почему бы и нет? В чем проблема то? Если человек отказался от идеи наслаждения в раю и от идеи безличного освобождения, и искренне вручил себя всепривлекающему Кришне, то он и попал в число избранных. Это не какая-то материальная элита с особыми привилегиями. Это награда за высшую жертву. Сам Кришна говорит в БГ 7.3, что "Из многих тысяч людей немногие стремятся к совершенству, а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня". Осознание Кришны и выбор в пользу чистого преданного служения - не дешевая вещь. К этому люди идут через многие жизни. Естественно, что просто выбор вайшнавизма как конфессии сам по себе еще ничего не гарантирует. Важны реальные качества и настоящая преданность Кришне. Поэтому не каждый вайшнав в этой жизни возвращается к Кришне. Поэтому это не конфессиональная элитарность.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, за ответ. Примерно тоже самое хотел ответить Сандре,по поводу последователей других религий, но что-то меня отвлекло.  :smilies:  

Вообще, показательно, что люди,обманутые ересью так называемой ритвик-вады, сами не понимают, насколько сильно они оскорбляют Шрилу Прабхупаду, заявляя, что якобы ни один из его учеников не достоин быть дикша-гуру. То есть,по их мнению, Шрила Прабхупада самый великий учитель, но не смог воспитать ни одного достойного ученика, который мог бы продолжить парампару после него? Одна эту глупость показывает несостоятельность этой ереси. Шрила Прабхупада во множестве лекций, писем и книг призывал своих учеников стать гуру и продолжить парампару после него. И то,что некоторые из его учеников не справились с этим должным образом, не отменяет того факта, что другие ученики достойно служат Шриле Прабхупаде, выполняя служение дикша-гуру в ИСККОН. Любому искреннему последователю Шрилы Прабхупады это очевидно.

----------


## Сандра

> Спасибо, Враджендра Кумар Прабху, за ответ. Примерно тоже самое хотел ответить Сандре,по поводу последователей других религий, но что-то меня отвлекло.   Вообще, показательно, что люди,обманутые ересью так называемой ритвик-вады, сами не понимают, насколько сильно они оскорбляют Шрилу Прабхупаду, заявляя, что якобы ни один из его учеников не достоин быть дикша-гуру. То есть,по их мнению, Шрила Прабхупада самый великий учитель, но не смог воспитать ни одного достойного ученика, который мог бы продолжить парампару после него? Одна эту глупость показывает несостоятельность этой ереси. Шрила Прабхупада во множестве лекций, писем и книг призывал своих учеников стать гуру и продолжить парампару после него. И то,что некоторые из его учеников не справились с этим должным образом, не отменяет того факта, что другие ученики достойно служат Шриле Прабхупаде, выполняя служение дикша-гуру в ИСККОН. Любому искреннему последователю Шрилы Прабхупады это очевидно.


я не отрицаю, что есть хорошие учителя. но как я узнаю, что какой-то конкретно хороший?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> я не отрицаю, что есть хорошие учителя. но как я узнаю, что какой-то конкретно хороший?


Вы не узнали об этом из наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> я не отрицаю, что есть хорошие учителя. но как я узнаю, что какой-то конкретно хороший?


Это квалификация ученика - знать признаки истинного учителя.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Похоже, что христиане Брахму считают богом, т.к. в Библии сказано, что Бог - ветхий годами. И он - творец. Это очень похоже на творца - Деда Брахму.


насколько мне известно, то в ведической литературе имеются подобные утверждения, относящиеся к Верховной Личности Бога, что-то типа - "Он старейший из всех!!!"(естественно, что речь не о дряхлости))))

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> насколько мне известно, то в ведической литературе имеются подобные утверждения, относящиеся к Верховной Личности Бога, что-то типа - "Он старейший из всех!!!"(естественно, что речь не о дряхлости))))


Наистарейший (адйам-пурана) - никак не говорит о возрасте, т.к. возраст исчисляется в годах. Причем применительно к Кришне говорится, что Он "адйам-пурана-пурушам нава-йауванам ча" - "Он наидревнейший, но он цветет красотой вечной юности". А "ветхий годами" - это значит дряхлый. Более того, христинае считают Бога творцом. Но Кришна и даже Вишну - не творцы. Творец - Брахма. Кришна так и говорит "Среди творцов Я - Брахма". Поэтому христинаская идея Бога отца и творца больше всего подходит Брахме. Где-то в беседе Шрила Прабхупада выражал эту мысль и это больше всего похоже на реальность.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> я не отрицаю, что есть хорошие учителя. но как я узнаю, что какой-то конкретно хороший?


Этот ответ может помочь - "Как отличить истинного Гуру от ложного"

----------


## Александр.Б

> Наистарейший (адйам-пурана) - никак не говорит о возрасте, т.к. возраст исчисляется в годах. Причем применительно к Кришне говорится, что Он "адйам-пурана-пурушам нава-йауванам ча" - "Он наидревнейший, но он цветет красотой вечной юности". А "ветхий годами" - это значит дряхлый. Более того, христинае считают Бога творцом. Но Кришна и даже Вишну - не творцы. Творец - Брахма. Кришна так и говорит "Среди творцов Я - Брахма". Поэтому христинаская идея Бога отца и творца больше всего подходит Брахме. Где-то в беседе Шрила Прабхупада выражал эту мысль и это больше всего похоже на реальность.


может похоже, а может не похоже, это как из притчи про слепцов, которые слона потрогали)))))))

Мне думается, что всё это лишь условности понимания терминологии, "ветхий" так-же значит старый, а не дряхлый, например: "ветхий завет".
и Брахма всего лишь середины своего возраста достиг, так-что дряхлым, немощным стариком его тоже не назовёшь!
Я не знаю как там на самом деле, и стараюсь относиться ко всему с позиции "просто мне это не понятно"

вот процитирую:
"Григорий Богослов даёт следующие характеристики Бога Отца:
        …будем представлять и называть Отца безначальным и началом — началом как Причину, как Источника, как присносущный Свет…
        …Отец безначален, потому что ни от кого иного, даже от Себя самого не заимствовал своё бытие."

И где тут Брахма?
http://azbyka.ru/test/osnovy-hristia...question44.htm
в общем, прошу меня извинить за оффтоп)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

" В 1972 году, когда Прабхупада давал серию лекций по "Нектару преданности" во Вриндаване в течение месяца, мне не давала покоя одна мысль. Когда я пришел в Движение, меня учили, что система парампары подобна цепочке, и если ты не инициирован, если не присоединился к этой цепи, ты не сможешь вернуться домой, к Богу. Я думал: "Мы распространяем так много книг, но если люди, читающие их, не инициированы, они не смогут вернуться обратно к Богу?".

Итак, в один из дней я шел вслед за Прабхупадой из самадхи Рупы Госвами, где он прочитал лекцию, и прямо перед входом во внутренний двор я сказал Прабхупаде: "Мы распространяем так много книг, но если люди не инициированы, тогда они не смогут вернуться обратно к Богу". 
Прабхупада повернулся, посмотрел мне прямо в глаза и сказал: "Просто читая мои книги, они становятся инициированными". 
Я подумал: "Это поразительный пример сострадания".

Ваикунтханатха дас

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Е.С.Шачинандана Свами : "...есть два взгляда на прогресс. Это наш собственный и Кришны. Может, с нашей точки зрения прогресса и нет. Но Кришна смотрит на вещи по-другому. По-другому смотрит на вещи и чистый преданный. У чистого преданного – трансцендентное видение. Мне вспоминается в связи с этим один ответ Шрилы Прабхупады молодому, только что получившему посвящение ученику, который хотел знать, произошло ли что-то необычное на церемонии посвящения.

Прабхупада ответил: "Посвящение спасло тебя. Ты тонул в океане, а теперь тебя вытащили на палубу. Ты выбился из сил и всё еще лежишь без сознания. Но фактически твоя ситуация коренным образом изменилась - ты больше не тонешь в океане. Однако с твоей точки зрения всё осталось тем же".

Мне так нравится этот ответ! Чистый преданный и Кришна видят, что реально происходит, тогда как мы по-прежнему пребываем под влиянием ума".

----------


## siddhanathadas

> Этот ответ может помочь - "Как отличить истинного Гуру от ложного"


Благодарю за видео моего Гуру, Kasturika d.d.

Здесь Махарадж в числе прочего сказал, что "Нет ни одного человека, рождённого в этом мире, совершенного. Гуру тоже не является совершенным человеком, поэтому он повторяет слова Бога и это совершенство".

Благодарю, Lakshmana Prana das за полезное сообщение.




> Е.С.Шачинандана Свами : "Чистый преданный и Кришна видят, что реально происходит, тогда как *мы по-прежнему пребываем под влиянием ума*".


Дак не пора ли уже освободиться от рабства ума?

Материалы с сайта:

"Если рассматривать ситуацию в рамках реальности (таттвы) Шри Намы, человек, который повторил шуддха-кришна-наму хотя бы один раз, несомненно является вайшнавом, и *дикша (инициация) ему не нужна.*

Здесь нужно обратить внимание на одну деталь. То, станет ли человек шуддха-вайшнавом, *не зависит от процесса принятия дикши (официального обряда посвящения)*. Дикша – это процесс получения мантры для поклонения Божеству Шри Хари, благодаря которому джива возвышается, по крайней мере, до уровня вайшнава-прайи (подобия вайшнава).

В рамках реальности святого имени (нама-таттвы) дикша необязательна. Как говорил Шриман Махапрабху:

прабху кахе, - «йанра мукхе шуни эка-бара
кришна-нама, сеи пуджья, - шрештха сабакара»

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ответил: «Тот, чьи уста хотя бы однажды произнесут кришна-наму, достоин поклонения и является лучшим из людей».

эка кришна-наме каре сарва-папа кшайя
нава-видха бхакти пурна нама хойте хайя

«Даже произнесенное лишь однажды, имя Кришны разрушает все грехи. Процесс преданного служения, состоящий из девяти видов (навадха-бхакти), достигает завершенности лишь через наму».

дикша-пурашчарья-видхи апекша на каре
джихва-спарше а-чандала сабаре уддхаре

«Для того, чтобы повторять кришна-наму, *не обязательно проходить через процесс получения дикши или следовать любым другим подготовительным регулирующим ритуалам*. Просто благодаря соприкосновению с языком кришна-нама освобождает каждого, включая самых опустившихся из людей (таких как чандалы или сабокоеды)».

анусанга-пхале каре самсарера кшайя
читта акаршийа карайа кришне премодойа

«Вторичный результат повторения кришна-намы заключается в том, что на пути повторяющего больше не возникает материальных препятствий. Основной же плод повторения – это то, что ум и сердце человека, даже против его воли, привлекаются Кришной и, в конце концов, в сердце пробуждается кришна-према». («Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 15.106-109).

атаэва йанра мукхе эка кришна-нама
сеи та вайшнава, каритха канхара самана

«Тот, кто повторил имя Кришны хотя бы раз, называется вайшнавом, и ему следует оказывать глубокое уважение ». («Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья-лила, 15.111)."[/I]

Здесь ещё раз Господь подчёркивает не формальное следование обрядовой деятельности, а чистоту мотивов и любовь.

Конечно, для тех, кто полностью живёт в уме, не осознавая себя, отличным от ума, на начальном этапе необходимы внешние опоры для устойчивости и стабильности. Но сейчас, когда есть лёгкие способы довольно быстро выйти на уровень осознанности, зачем держаться за неосознанную жизнь в уме?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> «Для того, чтобы повторять кришна-наму, не обязательно проходить через процесс получения дикши или следовать любым другим подготовительным регулирующим ритуалам. Просто благодаря соприкосновению с языком кришна-нама освобождает каждого, включая самых опустившихся из людей (таких как чандалы или сабокоеды)».


Разве здесь обсуждают, можно ли повторять  Кришна-наму без инициации? Естественно, можно. 
Кроме того, освобождение и принятие Кришной - не одно и то же. 
Тема названа: "примет ли меня Кришна без инициации?" Что вы вкладываете в эту фразу? 

Несколько раз в серии стихов Мадхйи 15.106-111 Шрила Прабхупада разъясняет, что Святое Имя этот один раз должно быть произнесено без оскорблений. Уже много раз все это здесь обсуждалось. 

Конечно, кто-то может надеяться, что Кришна примет, или что "я повторил без оскорблений". 
Но решать за Бога, принимать нас или нет, и настаивать на этом, доказывать другим, что все равно Кришна примет...  однако... Е.С.Шачинандана Свами хорошо сказал, что наше видение и Кришны - это две разные вещи. 

Перед кем-то Он появляется однажды, как перед Дхрувой Махараджем, у которого конечно были материальные мотивы. Другие ищут иного - возвращения в вечную обитель. И в их понимании "принятие Кришной" это доступ в мир служения в обществе Его слуг. Не пройдя обучения у Вайшнавов, там делать нечего. Ни разу не слышала, чтобы кто-то обучал всей науке преданного служения непосвященного (неинициированного).

Очень ваши рассуждения смахивают на самонадеянность, что Кришна обязан принять и без инициации, а уж один-то раз чисто произнесли. Откуда такая уверенность в чистоте мотивов? Когда кто-то на весь мир убеждает других в чистоте своих мотивов, как-то это... 

Мне по сердцу иной менталитет, когда уповают на милость Вайшнавов, стремятся, надеются получить инициацию, не умаляют ее значимости. 

Отчего эта тема актуальна для вас? Вам не дают рекомендацию на инициацию?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> "Прабхупада повернулся, посмотрел мне прямо в глаза и сказал: "Просто читая мои книги, они становятся инициированными".


История замечательная. 

Но инициация - это процесс длительный, не одномоментный. Конечно, начав читать книги, постепенно каждый и придет к моменту самой инициации как обряда, может быть, не в этой жизни. Я так эту фразу Шрилы Прабхупады поняла. 

Еще бы первоисточник увидеть, чтобы посмотреть время глагола.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Здесь нужно обратить внимание на одну деталь. То, станет ли человек шуддха-вайшнавом, *не зависит от процесса принятия дикши (официального обряда посвящения)*. Дикша – это процесс получения мантры для поклонения Божеству Шри Хари, благодаря которому джива возвышается, по крайней мере, до уровня вайшнава-прайи (подобия вайшнава).
> 
> В рамках реальности святого имени (нама-таттвы) дикша необязательна. Как говорил Шриман Махапрабху:
> 
> прабху кахе, - «йанра мукхе шуни эка-бара
> кришна-нама, сеи пуджья, - шрештха сабакара»
> 
> Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ответил: «Тот, чьи уста хотя бы однажды произнесут кришна-наму, *достоин поклонения* и является лучшим из людей».
> 
> ....


Вы цитируете с сайта Нарайаны Махараджа. У них дикша - это вторая инициация, чтобы брахманы могли поклоняться Божествам (мурти). В ИСККОН дикша - это первая инициация. Поэтому акценты нечетко у вас звучат. 

Еще момент по серии стихов 106-111: "достоин поклонения" (в переводе ИСККОН "сеи пуджйа" - "достоин преклонения", от других людей) за единожды произнесенное чисто Имя и "принятие Кришной" - это не одно и тоже. Точно также освободиться от всех грехов, получить освобождение, пробудить свою дремлющую любовь к Кришне - это все предварительные условия. О которых говорит Шри Чайтанйа Махапрабху. 

Это лишь условия, чтобы "Кришна принял". Но решение за Ним, Он вовсе не обязан. Особенно без рекомендации своих слуг. 

Суть этой темы в том, что служение Кришне *освобождает* от тревог, от страданий. Но мат. желания еще могут оставаться, и кто не ставит своей целью вернуться к Кришне быстрее, могут и не торопиться с инициацией. 

Но чтобы Кришна принял без обучения, которое начинается с инициации... когда ученик дает обеты, когда гуру обещает вернуть ученика к Богу... это надо умудриться получить ТАКУЮ беспричинную милость Вайшнавов... И вот налегать на то, что вообще не нужна инициация, и все равно "Кришна примет" и проталкивать это с таким упорством - по меньшей мере странно. Потому что сами Вайшнавы такому не учат. Неизвестно, может быть вы и получили огромную милость, кто знает, но какое у вас право это всем другим проталкивать?

Кришна тоже говорит в Гите о достижении совершенства разными путями. Но опять -таки "достичь совершенства" и "Кришна примет" - не одно и тоже.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Сможет ли Господь принять меня без инициации или для этого нужно идти в другую духовную традицию? 
> Может быть есть ещё какие-нибудь условия, кроме *безусловной любви*?


Я знаю нескольких преданных, кто не дождались милости от раздающих рекомендации в ИСККОН. Легко получили первую и вторую инициации у Нарайаны Махараджа. И вполне счастливы и благодарны там. Но отличия в понимании или скорее в том, как им преподносят наше понимание  :smilies:  на мой взгляд - существенные. 

Кто-то сказал, что в одном храме ИСККОН лидер сам переживает, чтобы преданные по уровню готовые, без проблем получали рекомендации.  В другом, который может быть через дорогу - проще стать чистым преданным, чем получить рекомендацию.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Конечно, для тех, кто полностью живёт в уме, не осознавая себя, отличным от ума, на начальном этапе необходимы внешние опоры для устойчивости и стабильности. Но сейчас, когда есть лёгкие способы довольно быстро выйти на уровень осознанности, зачем держаться за неосознанную жизнь в уме?


Правильно ли я поняла, что это *вместо* инициации в Гаудия-Вайшнава-сампрадайе вы предлагаете свои методики? Для вас инициация - это лишь внешняя опора для неофитов? А "продвинутых" Кришна и так примет?  

Только тот, кто не инициирован в воспевание Святого Имени, может с таким упорством продвигать какие-то *иные* способы осознавать себя, контролировать ум и т.п. Да еще скомпилированные женой...   да еще в ответах инициированным. Это ведь не в первый раз, когда вас инициированные преданные на место ставят с вашими способами. Крайне неудобно читать эти ваши ответы... думаешь, за кого же человек инициированных преданных держит? Где его личный опыт воспевания, где та самая пратйакша. Почему ему вообще требуются иные техники? В то время как тем, кто серьезно практикует мантра-медитацию, какие-то побочные техники как-то вовсе неинтересны, блеклы, давно отставлены. Очень все это странно. Возможно, и есть основания у старших не торопиться с рекомендацией.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Кришна тоже говорит в Гите о достижении совершенства разными путями. Но опять -таки "достичь совершенства" и "Кришна примет" - не одно и тоже.


Согласен с тем, что Вы писали выше: _"освобождение и принятие Кришной - не одно и то же"._ Но что касаемо совершенства... Служение Кришне это и есть высшее духовное совершенство.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Я знаю нескольких преданных, кто не дождались милости от раздающих рекомендации в ИСККОН. Легко получили первую и вторую инициации у Нарайаны Махараджа. И вполне счастливы и благодарны там. Но отличия в понимании или скорее в том, как им преподносят наше понимание  на мой взгляд - существенные.


Отличия могут быть принципиальными либо не важными. Даже существенные отличия могут быть не принципиальными. К одной и той же цели могут вести разные пути, но при этом даже похожие пути могут вести к разным целям.

Вы сказали, что кто-то *легко* получил первую и вторую инициации. Скажите эти инициации позволяют вернуться к Кришне или Вы не знаете? Легко или сложно -- это не так важно. Но важно насколько эти инициации были *авторитетны*, если Вы знаете.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы сказали, что кто-то *легко* получил первую и вторую инициации. Скажите эти инициации позволяют вернуться к Кришне или Вы не знаете? Легко или сложно -- это не так важно. Но важно насколько эти инициации были *авторитетны*, если Вы знаете.


Судить можно только по качествам учеников и гуру. Качества гуру наблюдать мне не очень есть когда и незачем, поскольку не наша ветвь. Качества одной ученицы, бывшей долгие годы в ИСККОН, могу наблюдать. Вторая инициация, при этом матаджи может съесть конфетки и тортик с яйцами. Не считает это очень важным. Говорит, например, что хотела бы получить шампанское на ДР. Ей дарят, и она с радостью принимает. При этом милостива к другим, воспевает Святое Имя. В этом смысле они очень легко получают инициации. 

Так что инициации, возможно, и могут быть авторитетны со стороны гуру... если только закрыть глаза на сложную историю взаимоотношения с ИСККОН. Но не со стороны учеников. И у учеников весьма искаженное понимание  учения Шрилы Прабхупады. Не преминут каждый раз сказать, что он - манджари, только мы  в ИСККОН этого не знаем. Конечно, куда нам. Не раз слышала от них, что в ИСККОН главное - Вайкунтха, а не Голока. В общем, много странностей. Могут с ходу поучать в высших расах. На флаерах пишут 

"Международное общество чистой бхакти-йоги" (!) 

 Это они так перевели на русский свою главную тему "pure bhakti". При этом скажут, что им нет дела до ИСККОН. Не знаю, понимают ли простодушные переводчики, как название звучит и выглядит с точки зрения остальных бхакти-йогов и просто йогов. И в курсе ли этого русского названия их гуру-Вайшнавы. Если да, то это конечно показательно... Если нет, то почему не в курсе. Лекции простые, наши разнообразные семинары намного интереснее. С концертами такая же ерунда, как у нас, засилье художественной самодеятельности. При этом есть и хорошее, но не буду писать, что. Потому что - потому. Организация не зарегистрирована, да и вообще. Шрила Прабхупада сказал - не уходить из ИСККОН, а туда многие недовольные ушли.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Скажите эти инициации позволяют вернуться к Кришне или Вы не знаете?


Дело не в том, эти или не эти. Надо принцип понять.  

Сама по себе инициация - еще не гарантия возвращения к Кришне за одну жизнь. Это процесс, труд души, а не какой-то мистичный фокус-гарантия от гуру. Это либо начало, либо продолжение возвращения. Можно определить по тому, насколько легко все получается. Последнее рождение должно еще быть в той материальной Вселенной, где проходят лилы Кришны. Не вернешься просто так в мир служения без подтверждения полной квалификации. 

Главное: инициация это вхождение в семью Вайшнавов, появляется благодарность за то, что тебя спасли. Я не зря про корабль историю поставила. Даже сам Шрила Прабхупада сказал про своего гуру: "Он не обычный Вайшнав. Он спас меня". Ну как же можно говорить, что инициация не нужна,  Кришна меня примет и так? 

И до инициации могут быть даже очень хорошие реализации по милости Вайшнавов - благодаря воспеванию Святого Имени, изучению книг и служению. Но полной уверенности без инициации нет.

----------


## Варган

> Согласен с тем, что Вы писали выше: _"освобождение и принятие Кришной - не одно и то же"._ Но что касаемо совершенства... Служение Кришне это и есть высшее духовное совершенство.


«Тамал Кришна и Вишнуджана были друзьями и всегда приходили вместе. Оба они были Близнецами. Оба играли на флейте, а Вишнуджана даже занимался их изготовлением из бамбука. Я помню, как мы с Малати пели на улице и увидели их идущими мимо. Они тогда уже посещали храм, и мы стали обсуждать между собой: «Когда же эти ребята присоединятся к движению?» Было понятно, что это вот-вот должно произойти. Они оба были очень необычными личностями.

"Бросьте заниматься ерундой".- сказал вдруг Гаргамуни. "*Если вы действительно хотите стать преданными, вы должны любить чистого преданного и следовать его наставлениям*».
«Ну да, мы любим Бога и Свами, и его учение», - заверяет Вишнуджана.

«Нет. Любовь означает служение. Истинная любовь означает жертву, - не успокаивается Гаргамуни. - *А любовь к Кришне означает служение его представителю, чистому преданному.* Это не сентименты: «О, я люблю Кришну». Нет. Вы должны отдать этому движению свою жизнь. Вы должны постричься и поселиться в храме, если у вас действительно есть любовь. Все остальное - не любовь. Это просто сентиментальность, романтика».

«Я думаю, он имеет в виду, - заключает Вишнуджана, - что мы должны предаться прямо сейчас. Пошли».
Тамал Кришна удивлен спонтанным решением Вишнуджаны. Хотя он в принципе согласен, для него это слишком неожиданно.

«Прямо сейчас? Ты уверен, что хочешь сделать это?»
«Несомненно». Видя, что Тамал Кришна колеблется, Вишнуджана наносит на торт глазурь: «Какой смысл откладывать то, что ты все равно собираешься сделать?»
Лицо Тамал Кришны озаряется улыбкой: «Ну, тогда идем вместе».

Так храм пополняется еще двумя новыми членами. Вишнуджане только девятнадцать, а Тамал Кришне - двадцать один. Их первыми наставниками становятся Упендра, слуга Прабхупады, Уддхава, главный повар, и Джаянанда, президент храма. 

Брахмачари предлагают им побрить голову, если они хотят. Тамал Кришна относится к предложению с осторожностью. У него сохраняется привязанность к волосам, и он решает пока подождать. Вишнуджана, однако, бесстрашен. Он сразу же соглашается, и его начинают брить. Гаргамуни видит в этом проявление искренности. Он дарит Вишнуджане и Тамал Кришне четки из храмового магазина, которым он заведует, чтобы положить конец недоразумениям и подозрительности.
САН-ФРАНЦИСКО 24 МАРТА 1968 ГОДА
Сегодня - Пасхальное воскресенье. Два новообращенных вайшнава получают посвящение перед ликом Господа Джаганнатхи, Госпожи Субхадры, Господа Баладевы и Картама-шайи Кришны в храме на Хейт-Эшбери.

Закончив говорить, Прабхупада кивнул двум своим новым ученикам. Они почтительно приблизились к нему Гуру протянул им начитанные четки и дал духовные имена:

Твое имя - Вишнуджана дас. «Вишнуджана» означает того, кто служит преданным Господа. Харе Кришна.
Подойди. Твое имя - Тамал Кришна дас. Во Вриндаване есть дерево тамал. И поскольку своим цветом оно напоминает цвет тела Кришны, порой гони, чувствуя разлуку с Ним, принимают это дерево за Самого Кришну.

Храм наполнился радостными возгласами преданных, когда новообращенные вайшпавы получали четки и кланялись своему вечному духовному учителю. Позади всех молча сидела Карунамайи; в ее глазах одновременно стояли слезы горечи и радости. Полученные имена оказались пророческими. В будущем каждый из них будет жить согласно смыслу своего имени».

Ваясаки дас. "Радха-дамодара-виласа".

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Это ведь не в первый раз, когда вас инициированные преданные *на место ставят* с вашими способами.


Ну, хоть равнодушных к Вашим методам точно нет :smilies: . Но точно помню, что были и благодарные - вот, нашёл: 



> Спасибо Вам, siddhanathadas, за желание поделиться своей любовью!
> Мне очень помогла медитация Ранти. В процессе ее применения оказалось, что я много десятилетий осуждала себя за юношескую глупую ошибку и не могла простить свою "первую любовь", подло обманувшего меня. Благодаря Вам мне удалось стереть эти глубоко записанные негативные осуждения, и я просто летаю от невесть откуда взявшейся легкости и радости! Спасибо Кришне, что вовремя послал Вас!





> Чувствую, что Вы говорите реализованно


тоже подпишусь под этими словами).

----------


## siddhanathadas

Благодарю, Вас, Юрий Анатольевич, за добрые слова.

У современных людей, обусловленных умом, не принято говорить хорошие, добрые слова любви и благодарности. 

Зато найти недостатки и несовершенства и смаковать их - всегда пожалуйста. Этот негатив идёт от вечно обеспокоенного ума и болезненного ложного эго. 

Разумные люди, обладающие знаниями Вед и понимающие эти процессы гун, принимают доступные средства для освобождения от такого неприятного положения. Тех, кто не осознаёт свои страдания, считая, что у него всё в порядке, Кришна в БГ советовал не беспокоить.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Главное: инициация это вхождение в семью Вайшнавов, появляется благодарность за то, что тебя спасли.


Если ЭТО главное, то я против. Вот тут как раз и происходит подмена ценностей. Сейчас действительно инициация превратилась из сугубо духовного действия, в символ социального признания. И многие хотят получить дикшу не потому, что они хотят развиваться и изменяться, а потому, что чувствуют, что без инициации они НЕПОЛНОЦЕННЫЕ ЧЛЕНЫ ОБЩЕСТВА. Очевидно, что произошел крен в социальную сторону. Это стало чем-то вроде посвящения в студенты в университете. Теперь я уже не просто Маша или Паша, а Маха-Лакшми дд или Пурушоттама дас. Ощущение собственной СОЦИАЛЬНОЙ значимости возрастает, что по сути есть просто гордыня. Слишком сильный акцент сделан на дикшу, а шикша как была не в почете, так и остается фоном. Главное - получить дикшу и дело в шляпе. К сожалению именно так многие и продолжают думать. И потому вокруг куча инициированных преданных, которые по своей реальной квалификации часто ничем не отличаются от неинициированных. 




> И до инициации могут быть даже очень хорошие реализации по милости Вайшнавов - благодаря воспеванию Святого Имени, изучению книг и служению. Но полной уверенности без инициации нет.


С инициацией ПОЛНОЙ уверенности тоже нет. Если она есть, то это скорее самоуверенность, основанная на ощущении собственной элитарности. Еще раз: я не против дикши, я против профанации дикши, которая сейчас расцвела пышным цветом и приобрела разные социальные и другие формы. Практическое начало духовной жизни, основанное на шастрах и духе служения - это и есть настоящая инициация. Официальное принятие гуру - дело времени. Прабхупада ждал посвящения 11 лет. Сейчас если кому-то сказать, что надо ждать 11 лет до инициации, мало кто согласится. Все нужно быстро-быстро, гуна страсти не позволяет оценить свою квалификация, не позволяет понять, что за обеты человек принимает. Все в спешке. А потом результат, предсказанный Кришной в 18 главе БГ "отречение в гуне страсти не может быть ни долгим, ни постоянным". Таков итог скороспелой дикши.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Согласен с тем, что Вы писали выше: _"освобождение и принятие Кришной - не одно и то же"._ Но что касаемо совершенства... Служение Кришне это и есть высшее духовное совершенство.


Кришна говорит о достижении совершенства, а это процесс. Принятие Кришной - это факт, а не процесс. В этом смысле это не одно и тоже.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но точно помню, что были и благодарные - вот, нашёл:


Я лично имела в виду посыл Хари-канты д.д. Но и отзыв благодарной матаджи я тоже помню. 
Только вот одно дело - сообщить о своей методе в нейтральной теме и получить благодарный отзыв. 
И совсем другое - писать о том же, когда никто не просит, мало того, отводить внимание своим методом от наставлений гуру? Каким образом из того, что кому-то что-то помогло в психологическом плане, следует, что об этом надо теперь писать на каждом шагу?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Что такое "принятие Кришной", все понимают по-разному.




> - Тема названа: "примет ли меня Кришна без инициации?" Что вы вкладываете в эту фразу?
> - Кришна-прему, безусловную любовь к Богу.


То есть у вас безусловная любовь к Кришне ) это вы сами определили... Я так понимаю, это санга делает ) Благословения ваши мне не нужны, получать благословения от анонимов - не часть моей садханы. Если бы вы были более осознанны, вы бы получили инициацию, чтобы помогать другим. А пока вы только нарушаете этикет, умудряясь ставить диагнозы даже Ачарьям. Это создает хаос в обществе и потому никакой Кришна-премы у вас нет.

----------


## Варган

siddhanathadas 
Господин, Ваши последние высказывания о Шриле Прабхупаде - действительно оскорбительны  :sed: 




> "Критикуя чистого преданного, человек наносит ему оскорбление, вайшнава-апарадху, что является серьезным препятствием на пути всякого, кто хочет развить в себе сознание Кришны. Оскорбляя лотосные стопы вайшнава, человек лишает себя возможности извлечь духовное благо из своей практики. Вот почему необходимо во что бы то ни стало избавиться от зависти к наделенному полномочиями вайшнаву — _шуддха-вайшнаву_. Оскорбительно также думать, будто у вас есть право наказывать такого вайшнава, давать ему советы или поправлять его. Вайшнава-неофита от возвышенного вайшнава можно отличить по его делам". 
> "Нектар наставлений", 6, комм.
> http://www.vedabase.com/ru/noi/6

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ощущение собственной СОЦИАЛЬНОЙ значимости возрастает, что по сути есть просто гордыня. Слишком сильный акцент сделан на дикшу, а шикша как была не в почете, так и остается фоном. Главное - получить дикшу и дело в шляпе. К сожалению именно так многие и продолжают думать. И потому вокруг куча инициированных преданных, которые по своей реальной квалификации часто ничем не отличаются от неинициированных.


Бывает хуже, если отвечающие рекомендации ничем не отличаются от рекомендуемых. Вот уж когда социальная значимость зашкаливает. Я знаю случай, когда гуру сам уговаривал около часа рекомендующего дать рекомендацию. 





> С инициацией ПОЛНОЙ уверенности тоже нет.


Эйфория после инициации у всех бывает, и это хорошо, поскольку самскара нужна. Но потом, в ходе процесса обучения, конечно, есть и полная неуверенность.   




> Еще раз: я не против дикши, я против профанации дикши, которая сейчас расцвела пышным цветом и приобрела разные социальные и другие формы.


Вплоть до того, что рекомендации оплачивают. Покупают за услуги рекомендующим. 




> Практическое начало духовной жизни, основанное на шастрах и духе служения - это и есть настоящая инициация.


Поэтому некоторые и не спешат инициироваться, вполне довольные и тем, что есть. У тех, кто серьезно принял процесс, большой разницы до и после инициации, нет. Но все-таки она есть. Вот про эту маленькую разницу я и писала, говоря о полной уверенности, это о доступе в семью Вайшнавов. Я писала об чувстве благодарности, спокойствии, что тебя приняли в мир служения. 




> Официальное принятие гуру - дело времени. Прабхупада ждал посвящения 11 лет. Сейчас если кому-то сказать, что надо ждать 11 лет до инициации, мало кто согласится.


Я ждала посвящения дольше Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Полностью и Всецело с Вами согласен Враджендра Кумар Прабху ! 
> Это не принцип, исключения допустимы. Человек это не математика, которая работает строго по формуле )))


Враджендра Кумар прабху очень понятно раскрывает тему инициации в лекции, все становится на свои места:



(особенно ответ с 1ч.15 мин)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Удалено сообщение пользователя под ником Sidhanathadas, как противоречащее учению Гаудия Вайшнавизма. Пользователю вынесено предупреждение.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Меня удивляет самонадеянность глупцов, которые считают, что могут придти к Шри Кришне, минуя метод, который Сам Шри Кришна дал, для того, чтобы придти к Нему. Шри Кришна дал недвусмысленные наставления о необходимости принятия Гуру, и Сам показывал Своим примером это. И тут появялются какие-то "мудрецы", которые начинают доказывать, что "это все для глупцов, а на самом деле достаточно просто услышать Кришну в сердце". Но судя по тому, что такие "мудрецы" оскорбляют великих Ачарьев, слышат в своем сердце они не Кришну, а находятся просто во власти своего материального ума. Это ученики Манаса Махараджа.  :smilies:  Человек, которого принял Шри Кришна, никогда не допустит непочтительных высказываний в адрес великих Вайшнавов. Это один из критериев. Тот, кто не освободился от зависти к Вайшнавам, еще очень далек от Шри Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Даже принятие дикши по социальным соображениям, лучше, чем принципиальное непринятие метода, данного Самим Господом. Те, кто получают дикшу, получают шанс вернуться к Шри Кришне, и это лучше, чем не получать дикшу и не получать шанса. То, что не все воспользуются шансом, который дает дикша, это понятно, но это не меняет метода. От того, что кто-то неправильно воспринимает дикшу, метод достижения Шри Кришны не меняется.

Шри Кришне нравится, когда человек предается Его преданному. Неспособность предаться Вайшнаву говорит о неспособности предаться Шри Кришне. Сам Шри Кришна говорит, что Моим преданным является тот, кто считает себя преданным Моего преданного, а не тот, кто считает себя Моим преданным. Это самые азы Вайшнавизма.  Те, кто не приемлют необходимость предания Вайшнаву, не приемлют Вайшнавизм.  Шри Кришна поручил Свою крипа-шакти Своим преданным, они проявление Его милости. Поэтому, без получения милости Вайшнава, невозможно получить милость Шри Кришны. Цитаты были выше.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Наставления Шри Кришны, Шримад Бхагаватам 11.10.12-13:

ТЕКСТ 12
ачарйо 'ранир адйах сйад
анте-васй уттарараних
тат-сандханам правачанам
видйа-сандхих сукхавахах

ачарйах — духовный учитель; араних — священный кусок дерева, используемый для разжигания жертвенного огня; адйах — тот, который расположен внизу; сйат — считается; анте-васи — ученик; уттара — наверху; араних — кусок дерева для разжигания огня; тат-сандханам — палочка посередине, которая соединяет верхний и нижний куски дерева; правачанам — наставления; видйа — трансцендентное знание; сандхих — подобно огню, который воспламеняется от трения и охватывает все дрова; сукха — счастье; авахах — приносит.

*Духовного учителя можно сравнить с нижней дощечкой для разжигания огня, ученика с верхней, а наставления гуру, с веретеном между ними. Трансцендентное знание, исходящее от гуру к ученику, сравнивается с огнём, возникающим от их соприкосновения, который дотла сжигает тьму невежества, принося счастье, как гуру, так и ученику. 
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Когда мрак невежества сгорает дотла, с ним исчезает и протекающая под влиянием невежества и полная опасностей жизнь. Тогда человек, исполнившись знания, может трудиться ради истинного блага для себя. Употребленное в этом стихе слово адйах значит «изначальный» и указывает на духовного учителя. Его сравнивают со священной дощечкой для разжигания огня, которую кладут снизу. От духовного учителя трансцендентное знание, подобно огню, распространяется на ученика. Подобно тому, как трение между двумя кусками древесины порождает огонь, так и настоящий контакт между духовным учителем — представителем Кришны, — и искренним учеником воспламеняет огонь знания. Когда ученик укрывается у лотосных стоп духовного учителя, он сразу же, естественным образом, обретает совершенное знание о своей изначальной, духовной форме.

ТЕКСТ 13
ваишаради сати-вишуддха-буддхир
дхуноти майам гуна-сампрасутам
гунамш ча сандахйа йад-атмам этат
свайам ча шамйатй асамид йатхагних

ваишаради — которое можно получить от опытного человека; са — это; ати-вишуддха — самое чистое; буддхих — разум или знание; дхуноти — отвращает; майам — иллюзии; гуна — от гун материальной природы; сампрасутам — производит; гунан — сами гуны природы; ча — также; сандахйа — полностью сжигая; йат — из которых (гун); атмам — состоит; этат — это (материальное существование); свайам — само; ча — также; шамйати — успокаивается; асамит — без топлива; йатха — как; агних — огонь.

*Смиренно внимая опытному духовному учителю, ученик обретает чистое знание, которое избавляет от материальной иллюзии, возникающей из трёх гун материальной природы. В конце концов, и это осознание иллюзии исчезает, подобно тому, как огонь угасает, когда прогорают дрова.* 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Санскритское слово ваишаради означает «то, что получено от знающего человека [вишарады]». Совершенное трансцендентное знание исходит от сведущего духовного учителя, и когда это знание обретает в процессе слушания опытный ученик, оно сдерживает волны материальной иллюзии. Поскольку иллюзорная энергия Господа вечно действует в материальном мире, невозможно уничтожить иллюзию. Но можно покончить с присутствием иллюзии в нашем сердце. Чтобы достичь этого, ученик должен хорошо научиться тому, как доставлять радость сведущему духовному учителю. Когда человек возвышается в сознании Кришны до стадии совершенства и повсюду чувствует присутствие Господа, его внимание переключается на трансцендентный уровень. В это время само чистое знание — постоянная, великолепная осведомленность человека об иллюзии — уменьшается, подобно тому, как слабеет и угасает огонь, когда запас топлива иссяк.
Шрила Мадхвачарья приводит цитаты из нескольких ведических текстов, показывая, что майя, материальная иллюзия, подобна ведьме, которая всегда преследует обусловленные души. Она предлагает обусловленным душам все, что те пожелают в пределах трех гун природы, но все такие дары подобны огню, который дотла сжигает сердце. Поэтому следует понять, что материальный мир — адское место, где никому не найти постоянства. Внешне мы воспринимаем множество явлений, а внутри — осмысливаем полученный опыт, составляя планы о том, как поступим дальше. Таким образом, и внешне, и внутренне, мы — жертвы невежества. Истинное знание исходит из Вед, Верховной Личности Бога в форме совершенной мудрости. Если мы полностью разовьем в своем сердце сознание Кришны, полностью найдя прибежище в Боге, у нас не будет недостатка в удовольствиях, ибо Господь — источник всего удовольствия, а Его преданные свободно плавают в этом источнике.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Хорошая история по теме, рассказанная Шрилой Прабхупадой:

" Однажды, когда Нарада Муни направлялся на Вайкунтху, ему встретился один учёный брахман, который поинтересовался, куда тот держит путь. Нарада Муни ответил: «Я направляюсь на Вайкунтху, мой Господин».
 И брахман сказал: «Так ты увидишь Нараяну! Не будешь ли ты так любезен узнать у Него, когда я получу освобождение?». 
Нарада Муни сказал: «Да, узнаю». 
Затем он повстречал сапожника. Тот тоже поинтересовался, куда направляется Нарада, и тоже попросил узнать, когда он получит освобождение. 
 Когда Нарада Муни встретился с Нараяной, то, будучи святой личностью, которая держит свои обещания, он сказал, что такой-то брахман и такой-то сапожник просили узнать то-то. 
Нараяна сказал: «Этот сапожник получит освобождение в этой жизни, а брахману ещё придётся принять много рождений».

Нарада Муни удивился, что сапожник получит освобождение в этой жизни, а брахману придется прожить еще много жизней. И он спросил: «По какой причине, мой Господин?» 
И Нараяна дал ему иголку и попросил: «Когда они спросят, что делал Нараяна, то скажи, что Он продевал слона в ушко иголки с той и с другой стороны». 
Когда Нарада Муни вернулся, брахман сказал: «Господин, я предлагаю свои почтительные поклоны тебе и Нараяне. Я не могу поверить в то, что можно продевать слона через ушко иголки». 
Когда об этом узнал сапожник, он заплакал и сказал: «О, мой Нараяна так могущественен, что может делать всё».  Он сразу же поверил, что Нараяна может продеть слона в игольное ушко с той и с другой стороны. 
И Нарада Муни поинтересовался: «Как ты мог в это поверить? Другой человек, учёный брахман, не поверил. Как же так, что ты поверил? Откуда у тебя такая убеждённость?» «Господин, я верю, потому что сижу под этим деревом. Это баньяновое дерево. Сюда падает очень много плодов. В каждом плоде есть тысячи маленьких семян, а в каждом семечке находится баньяновое дерево. Если Нараяна может поместить тысячи баньяновых деревьев внутрь этого плода, то как же Он не может продеть слона в игольное ушко?».
 Это то, что называется верой. Вера – не слепа. Есть доказательство. Сапожник не слепо верил, что Нараяна продевал слона в игольное ушко, просто он на практике видел могущество Господа "

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

История о сапожнике, брахмане и Нарайане не вполне по теме. Речь в этой теме не о Нарайане, и не об освобождении. 

К Кришне могут приблизиться только те, кто обрел дар Кришна-премы. А в мир Верховной Личности Бога, Нарайаны, могут попадать и бхакты, просто получившие освобождение и например, форму как у Нарайаны. Чем ближе к Кришне, тем существеннее все эти "мелочи" и строже правила. 

Чтобы обрести Кришна-прему, необходимо получить милость Вайшнавов, слуг Кришны, Шримати Радхарани и Самого Кришны. 
Вход в Гокулу охраняют слуги Кришны. Слуги Кришны не допускают до Него тех, кто не знаком с миром служения, чья квалификация не подтверждена... 

______________________________

Можно ли автора темы сравнить со счастливым сапожником? Сапожник в истории сам не заявлял, что получил освобождение. 
Он смиренно спросил слугу Бога, Нараду Муни. И ответ об уровне сапожника дал Сам Бог. 

Автор темы сам говорит, что получил милость Кришны и Кришна-прему Только вот мы все не можем в это поверить и ограничиваем Кришну в его милости. А Кришна ведь не обусловлен никакими правилами, и значит, может даровать прему, кому хочет. 

Кришна-то может. Господь Чайтанья Кришна-прему и раздает свободно, абсолютно всем. Только вот обретший дар Кришна-премы будет проявлять качества, описанные учеными Вайшнавами. Он никогда не станет выискивать недостатки в тех, в ком их нет, в ближайших спутниках Кришны.  Получить дар Кришна-премы можно легко, а из-за Вайшнава-апарадх можно его легко растерять. Поэтому и нужна инициация, чтобы выслушать от гуру наставления об оскорблениях святого имени. 

Считать гуру обычным человеком, например - одно из них. И раздавать свои советы.  
_____________________________

Отношение к возвышенным слугам Кришны - это лакмусовая бумажка. 

*„Пракрита-бхакта, материалистичный преданный, не изучает целенаправленно шастры и не пытается понять, что на самом деле представляет собой чистое преданное служение. Поэтому он не оказывает должного почтения продвинутым преданным. Однако он может соблюдать правила, которым научился у духовного учителя или в своей семье, если там поклонялись Божеству. Его следует считать находящимся на материальном уровне, хотя он и пытается идти путем преданного служения. Такой человек называется бхакта-прйа [начинающий преданный], или бхактбхса, поскольку он до некоторой степени знаком с философией вайшнавов“.* 

http://www.vedabase.com/ru/cc/madhya/22/74

_____________________________

Так что одной веры, как у сапожника, в то, что Кришна может все - недостаточно, если об обладании Кришна-премой говорится в определенном духе. Нужно подтверждение от гуру, кто в совершенстве знают науку преданного служения Кришне.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

А я предлагаю всем выпить молока и петь Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе \ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе  :sorry:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Для осуждения или вынесения конкретного определения (в данном случае считающего меня оскорбителем Гуру), прошу приводить мои слова, подтверждающие Ваше суждение, где я оскорбительно отозвался о Прабхупаде, которому (*не устаю повторять это!*) я очень благодарен за то, что дал мне Кришну.


Меня удивляет терпение модераторов по отношению к вам, если честно. Только вайшнавы могут быть так терпеливы.
В нескольких темах вы откровенно навязываете нам, что Прабхупада и Ачарьи совершали какие-то "ошибки". Ваши темы и посты многократно были удалены, но вы продолжаете навязывать свои идеи. Поскольку вы выдаете себя за возвышенного преданного, то покажите это своим смирением и почтением по отношению к Прабхупаде и к Ачарьям.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А я предлагаю всем выпить молока и петь Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе \ Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе


Мы уже так и сделали  :smilies:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Мы уже так и сделали


Шустрики какие  :buket:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Кому важна победа в споре любой ценой, пусть считают меня побеждённым своей логикой. Моя цель другая - безусловная любовь


Никто с вами не спорил. Преданные отвечали вам, как вы и просили. Они приводили цитаты из писаний.
Нравится вам чей-то ответ или нет, это ничто не изменит /для вас/. Вы не нуждаетесь в каких-то ответах. (Непонятно только, для чего создали тему)

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Такие вопросы возникают потому, что ум беспокойный и отказывается принимать Истину такой какая она есть. Ум ищет противоречия. Поэтому здесь и возникла полемика. Вопрос "Примет ли меня Кришна без инициации"? уже подразумевает то, что мы решаем за Бога. Познать Кришну не дано никому, только по Его беспричинной милости Он сам откроет себя чистому преданному. Поэтому вопрос стоит в корне не правильно, он должен звучать так: "Приду ли я к Господу без инициации"?. И для того, чтобы прийти к Господу, нужно неустанно читать Махамантру, общаться с преданными, слушать повествования о Господе, Его лилах, о Его чистых преданных. "Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и почитай Меня. Так ты непременно придешь ко Мне. Я обещаю тебе это, ибо ты - Мой дорогой друг." У чистого преданного Господа естественным образом развиваются все божественные качества.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Поэтому вопрос стоит в корне не правильно, он должен звучать так: "Приду ли я к Господу без инициации"?.


Отличное дополнение, Джай.
Кришна примет, кого пожелает. Нам это неведомо. А духовный учитель укажет нам на желания и ожидания Кришны.
А вообще, обсуждение было оочень познавательным, побольше бы таких, спасибо вайшнавам.

----------


## Андрей Н

> ... Вопрос "Примет ли меня Кришна без инициации"? уже подразумевает то, что мы решаем за Бога.


Не обязательно, на мой взгляд автор темы просто некорректно сформулировал вопрос.
Поскольку благодаря проповеди преданных, и благодаря книгам Шрилы Прабхупады человек может начать воспевание и получить духовный опыт, то у него может возникнуть вопрос: зачем нужна инициация(как обряд), если он уже знает Махамантру и имеет опыт взаимоотношений со Святым именем.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Поскольку благодаря проповеди преданных, и благодаря книгам Шрилы Прабхупады человек может начать воспевание и получить духовный опыт, то у него может возникнуть вопрос: зачем нужна инициация(как обряд), если он уже знает Махамантру и имеет опыт взаимоотношений со Святым именем.


Маленькая зарисовка (наблюдение за жизнью преданных)
Большинство наших друзей, неинициированных преданных очень энтузиастичны, они готовы выполнять любое служение и рады быть полезными другим. Когда кто-то из них спешит с обетами, через какое-то время некоторые становятся намного менее энтузиастичными и даже избегают общества вайшнавов.
Это не всегда так происходит, но часто. Дело в том, что они ожидали от инициации мгновенных чудес, а инициация - это всего лишь начало. Ответственность велика, а решимости не всегда хватает. Соблюдать свои обеты молодым преданным нелегко (опять-таки не всем). А нарушая обеты, преданный ощущает себя обманщиком Гуру. Ему стыдно, он избегает общения и т.д.
В общем, инициация - это дело слишком ответственное, чтобы спешить. Всему свое время, мы можем общаться, служить, изучать, работать в сознании Кришны, и Кришна будет доволен нами и откроет нам больше возможностей.
Такие вот мысли /комментарии оставлять не нужно/  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей Н

> Судить можно только по качествам учеников и гуру. Качества гуру наблюдать мне не очень есть когда и незачем, поскольку не наша ветвь. Качества одной ученицы, ...... 
>  <.....>
> .... Шрила Прабхупада сказал - не уходить из ИСККОН, а туда многие недовольные ушли.


Спасибо огромное, Вы сэкономили мне гору времени. 




> Дело не в том, эти или не эти. Надо принцип понять. 
> 
> Сама по себе инициация - еще не гарантия возвращения к Кришне за одну жизнь. Это процесс, труд души, а не какой-то мистичный фокус-гарантия от гуру. Это либо начало, либо продолжение возвращения. Можно определить по тому, насколько легко все получается. Последнее рождение должно еще быть в той материальной Вселенной, где проходят лилы Кришны. Не вернешься просто так в мир служения без подтверждения полной квалификации.


Скорее процессом нужно считать преданное служение, а инициация это что-то типа двери(входа) в этот процесс. Я не настаиваю, но попробуйте так взглянуть. 

(Вход -- он же и выход) И если мы прерываем процесс служения, то это что-то типа "купания слона". Благодаря входу(инициации) в реку мы очищаемся, но очищает не сам вход, а вода реки(процесс воспевания).

----------


## Aniruddha das

Начальный энтузиазм- утсахая майи - нормальное явление.  Это подобно воодушевлению первоклассника,который выучил азбуку, и считает, что уже все узнал. Часто,в начале людям кажется,что им осталось узнать только,как перейти с уровня бхавы на уровень премы, а все остальное уже понятно.  :smilies:  Потом приходит понимание,что потребуется гораздо больше времени и усилий,чтобы достичь успеха в духовной жизни. Но разумного человека это не останавливает. Потому что хотя духовная жизнь трудна, материальная жизнь - просто невозможна. Даже небольшое продвижение в духовной жизни даст человеку больше, чем любые достижения материальной жизни.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Враджендра Кумар прабху очень понятно раскрывает тему инициации в лекции, все становится на свои места:
> 
> 
> 
> (особенно ответ с 1ч.15 мин)


Ну очень классный ответ. Спасибо.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Не обязательно, на мой взгляд автор темы просто некорректно сформулировал вопрос.
> Поскольку благодаря проповеди преданных, и благодаря книгам Шрилы Прабхупады человек может начать воспевание и получить духовный опыт, то у него может возникнуть вопрос: зачем нужна инициация(как обряд), если он уже знает Махамантру и имеет опыт взаимоотношений со Святым именем.


нужно не забывать, что инициация (как обряд) это посвящение в суть Всех ведических писаний, ну вы понимаете о чем я )

----------


## Дамир

> Враджендра Кумар прабху очень понятно раскрывает тему инициации в лекции, все становится на свои места:
> (особенно ответ с 1ч.15 мин)


Доброго Вам Матаджа Катурика !
Враджендра Кумар Прабху, всё грамотно изложил и по полочкам разложил ))) Отвергать важность принятия Гуру, предавать сомнениям нет смысла. 
Тут надо правильно понять, никто не пытается это возводить в принцип и не желание принять Учителя. Сам заголовок спрашивает : Примет Кришна или не примет ?! Ситуации могут быть разными и просто потому, что человек не получил инициацию, говорить определённо, что Господь тебя не примет звучит как-то по-сектантски ))) Что сказал Шрила Прабхупада Джорджу Харрисону, когда тот просил посвящение, наверно все помнят ))) Это не принцип, это исключение ! Если человек сам определил для себя, что ему не нужны посредники и он Лично, без всяческой помощи, заполучит Господа, такого его неведение,. Здесь уже точно никто не поможет ))) Только Учитель должен Быть Истинным ! Выбор не может основываться на наличии данды у него в руке и на том, как он красноречиво говорит. Фундамент должен состоять из действий/поступков . Человек должен черпать вдохновение от каждого движения Истинного Учителя ! В противном случае, когда его попросят прославить своего Учителя, ему и сказать то нечего будет. 
Много лет назад, в Ташкент приехал Бхакти Вайбхава Свами, он спокойно зашёл в храм, принял омовение и сел кушать со всеми прасад. Все приняли его за обычного человека. Он был в джинсах и рубашке. Легко приносить поклоны и верить, что это Учитель, когда тебе уже сказали ))) 
Определять какие-то сроки, тоже не правильно. У каждого свой путь, всему своё время. Никого не надо торопить с этим самым Важным вопросом ! Я не пессимист и не оптимист, а только реалист ))) Реализоваться за одну жизнь, это не правило, это исключение ))) Попробуйте назвать несколько исторических фактов, которые позволили достичь Господа за одну жизнь, и станет понятно, насколько это реально ))) И не надо расстраиваться, глагол здесь Продолжать. Если человек искренне шел к Господу до последних дней своей жизни, то в следующей жизни, нет сомненья, Господь сделает всё, чтобы эта Личность, продолжила Путь ! Кто из нас может точно сказать, сколько жизней  у нас ушло, чтобы прийти к тому пониманию, которое сегодня у каждого из нас есть ?! Это же не просто так ))) Сегодня дети рождаются в семье преданных, это же не просто так, а некоторые из них просто Чудо )))
Я не к тому, что ничего страшно, рожусь ещё одну жизнь, но факты вещь упрямая )))

----------


## Амира

Очевидно автор темы хотел спросить, сможет ли он получить Кришна-прему без инициации. Кришна-према вообще очень редкое явление в этом мире даже с инициацией. Любовь к Кришне развивается от состояния радости  к состоянию ощущения разлуки с Кришной и это состояние разлуки становится все глубже и глубже.  Фактически преданный становится несчастным ощущуая глубокую разлуку с Кришной. Он больше не может жить в этом мире без Кришны, болезненное состояние, забытье, безумие, он бредит Кришной и не может жить без Него. Он ходит как во сне, ему ни до кого и ни до чего нет дела, его влечет к себе только Кришна и всё что с Ним связано. Выдержит ли вообще это тело Кришна-прему или сгорит в огне разлуки?

siddhanathadas, вы може сами оценить свою любовь к Кришне. Критериев много. По моему мнению это может быть максимум  начало бхавы, но наврят ли ещё любовь. Когда вы обретете настоящую любовь больше не останется желания критиковать других, желания спорить, гордости или еще каких либо недостатков. 

Человек достигший премы фактически не сможет жить в этом мире. Со стороны он выглядит как несчастный безумец. Он даже не сможет позаботиться о себе. 
Према, чистая любовь к Кришне - это очень сильное, глубокое и сокровенное чувство. Это сокровеннные индивидуальные взаимотношения между Кришной и Его преданным.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Очевидно автор темы хотел спросить, сможет ли он получить Кришна-прему без инициации. Кришна-према вообще очень редкое явление в этом мире даже с инициацией. Любовь к Кришне развивается от состояния радости  к состоянию ощущения разлуки с Кришной и это состояние разлуки становится все глубже и глубже.  Фактически преданный становится несчастным ощущуая глубокую разлуку с Кришной. Он больше не может жить в этом мире без Кришны, болезненное состояние, забытье, безумие, он бредит Кришной и не может жить без Него. Он ходит как во сне, ему ни до кого и ни до чего нет дела, его влечет к себе только Кришна и всё что с Ним связано. Выдержит ли вообще это тело Кришна-прему или сгорит в огне разлуки?
> 
> siddhanathadas, вы може сами оценить свою любовь к Кришне. Критериев много. По моему мнению это может быть максимум  начало бхавы, но наврят ли ещё любовь. Когда вы обретете настоящую любовь больше не останется желания критиковать других, желания спорить, гордости или еще каких либо недостатков. 
> 
> Человек достигший премы фактически не сможет жить в этом мире. Со стороны он выглядит как несчастный безумец. Он даже не сможет позаботиться о себе. 
> Према, чистая любовь к Кришне - это очень сильное, глубокое и сокровенное чувство. Это сокровеннные индивидуальные взаимотношения между Кришной и Его преданным.


« Любовь - это все. И это все, что мы знаем о ней.»

----------


## VitaliyT

ХАРЕ КРШНА

Интересная тема, очень животрепещущая.

Могу лишь сказать о своем восприятии инициации и общества преданных как новичок, узнавший о методе бхакти и Бхагавад-Гите 4 года назад.

Во-первых, мне из моего небольшого опыта сейчас видится, что принять и осознать Кришну как Верховную личность Бога не так то просто. Принять всем своим сознанием, а не формально. Кришна говорит в БГ, что тот кто достигнет этого понимания уже освободился и достиг совершенства. Лично я не достиг полного такого понимания. У меня есть сомнения, хотя, я перечитал и изучал всё, что мне попадалось. Я практикую метод бхакти все это время, и мои сомнения становятся меньше и меньше. Благодаря общению с человеком, который полностью принял Кришну и его обитель как высшую реальность, я потихоньку тоже начинаю в это верить и принимать не только умом, но и сердцем, по мере продвижения вперед, потихоньку. Но я понимаю, что если бы я осознал Кришну, то я уже был бы совершенен и достиг бы его, но это не так, по крайней мере, пока. А значит, мои грехи и недоразвитость в духовном смысле не дают мне осознать это. 

Во-вторых, лично я вообще не думаю о том, как быстре получит инициацию. Я принял духовного учителя (ученика Шрилы Прабхупады) как своего учителя просто встертившись с ним глаза в глаза. Мне этот вгляд до сих пор легко вспомнить - глаза пропитанные любовью, он проникает в сердце и заставляет его трепетать. По мере возможности я стараюсь развивать отношения со своими учителями, но мое положение таково, что я не могу это делать в той степени, как бы хотелось. Опять всё упирается в меня и мои качества (или их отсутствие).
Зачем мне инициация, если я до сих пор не стабилен в своей практике? Если я не уверен до конца хочу ли я этого? Кришна дал мне знания и хочет, видимо, моего возвращения к нему, но я так слаб, что вряд ли сам факт инициации мне поможет, мне нужно проделать работу над собой. Он дал мне знания и учителей, но мое духовное желание затуманивается материальными. Поэтому, достижение Кришны для меня, в первую очередь это достижение духовного уровня.
Инициация же часть этого процесса. Когда человек женится, то он сначала влюбляется, а потом идет в ЗАГС.

Что касается общества преданных в целом, то в Кали-Югу мы не можем быть расслаблены. В любом обществе нам нужно сохранять бдительность и крепкий разум, чтобы не совершать ошибок.


ХАРЕ КРШНА

----------


## baladasa

Век Кали имеет одно большое преимущество, человек может обрести спасение, просто воспевая святое имя Господа.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Чисто психологический момент: 
возможно, некоторые так невысоко ставят формальную сторону, "условности", что сам обряд сейчас очень щадящий, кандидаты не проходят каких-то пробирающих испытаний. Посвящяемый же умирает для старой жизни и рождается к новой - но где же соразмерный этому стресс? В прежние времена формальности был суровее, с неотьемлемым элементом тапы (напр., впечатывающиеся в плечи раскалённые штампы раковины и диска), с которой и начиналась самскара. 

Вот клеймить бы каждому в ИСККОНе плечи - мигом бы решилось сразу несколько проблем :smilies: .

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Шрила Прабхупада: 
> 
> *Во время первого посвящения духовный учитель принимает на себя последствия грехов ученика* "


Еще несколько штрихов к портрету инициации и принятия духовным учителем на себя грехов ученика. Мне понравилось, как раскрыта эта тема в этом учебнике: http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=48&Itemid=216

"Инициация (духовное посвящение) - это многоступенчатый постепенный процесс возвращения к Богу, начинающийся с обоюдных обетов по отношению к Кришне со стороны гуру и ученика. Гуру дает ученику святое имя, берет на себя ответственность привести его обратно к Богу. Ученик навсегда решает положить конец цепи своих рождений и смертей и вернуться назад к Кришне, строго следуя своим обетам и всем наставлениям гуру. (ЧЧ, Ади 1.35)


Когда говорят, что гуру при инициации забирает нашу карму, это не подразумевает некий мистический процесс, не требующий никаких усилий от ученика.


Речь идет о том, что когда гуру принимает официально перед Кришной, священным огнем и вайшнавами какого-то преданного как полноценного ученика, то этот преданный должен (!) точно также принять гуру как абсолютного поводыря через лабиринты материального существования, полностью оставив веру в свои материальные ум, разум, представления о том, как все должно быть и т.д. (т.е. свою карму). (ШБ 5.13.22; УГК, стр.258-263) Отдав все это гуру и полностью полагаясь на то, что его наставления - совершенная карта для нашего путешествия в духовный мир, и никогда не востребовав все это назад, мы действительно остаемся вне действия закона кармы. (ЧЧ, Мадхья 15.108; ШБ 4.26.20; УГЧ, стр. 134) Но, действуя по своему усмотрению, попадая под влияние своего ума, полагаясь на свои собственные представления и потворствуя своим чувствам, мы не должны наивно думать, что находимся вне кармы. (УГЧ, стр. 218; НС, стр. 94)



Однако и в этом случае ученик должен знать и помнить о том, что поскольку гуру дал свои обеты Кришне по отношению к ученику, он не забывает о них и не отказывается так же поспешно, как это делают иногда ученики. Поэтому, за те греховные действия и неправильные отношения на духовном пути, которые совершает инициированный ученик, страдает, наряду с учеником, также и гуру. (ШБ 4.20; 4.21.31) Однако страдает он потому, что ученик не дает ему возможности вести его к Богу и выполнить свой обет перед Кришной. Он страдает из-за того, что принял легкомысленного ученика, представив его со всей серьезностью Кришне и поверив в его обещания. (ШБ 4.12.40; 4.12.33)

Поэтому от инициации следует ожидать лишь все увеличивающийся груз ответственности за свою духовную жизнь.

 Не нужно думать, что, давая инициацию, гуру прицепляет ученика карабином к своему снаряжению, подобно альпинисту, и ученик, свесив ножки, сидя на плечах гуру, будет беззаботно наблюдать, как гуру совершает восхождение со своим грузом в духовный мир. Этого не будет. В духовный мир можно войти лишь по собственному горячему желанию, прорубив себе дорогу через свои привязанности к этому миру, своему телу и т.д. Ни гуру, ни кто-то другой за ученика этот путь не пройдут. Но гуру указывает каждый верный шаг на этом пути, куда следует двигаться ученику. Без гуру ученик будет идти в ложном направлении. (УГЧ, стр. 223-224; «Вайшнавизм: открытый форум» № 1, стр. 97) Но, даже имея гуру и инициацию, ученик не лишается свободы выбора (хотя он уже пообещал, что избрал навсегда путь к Кришне). Он волен лежать на дороге, ведущей к Богу, волен идти по ней, волен свернуть в другую сторону. Кришна оставляет свободу волеизъявления даже инициированному ученику и ценит то, что тот остается верным своим обетам, данным гуру...

----------


## Алексей-Хари

> Харе Кришна Siddhanathadas , как раз сегодня с Гуру разбирали этот вопрос, в Бхагавад-Гите сказано, что произношение Мантры Харе Кришна, освобождает живое существо, а также 14 потомков вверх и 14 предков, такова беспричинная милость Господа Шри Кришны. Такова сила Святого Имени. Прошу прощения, что так криво написал, но тем не менее все это есть в Бхагавад-Гите.


Но важно понимать, что в Бхагавад Гите говорится о чистом произношении святого имени (шуддха-нам). Произнося святое имя с оскорблениями (нама-апарадха) - никто не очиститься. 

Из книги Бхактивинода Тхакура "Шри Харинама Чантамани" (три уровня произнесения имени: 

"Что касается повторения главных имен, в особенности маха-мантры, то, в ЗАВИСИМОСТИ ОТ КАЧЕСТВА ПОВТОРЕНИЯ, человек получает РАЗНЫЕ РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ. С другой стороны, писания провозглашают, что достаточно один раз произнести или услышать Святое Имя, чтобы обрести освобождение от материального мира, и при этом не имеет значения, произносится имя чисто или нет — в любом случае оно очищает человека от всех грехов. 

ОДНАКО следует отметить, что если Святое Имя произносится в нама-абхасе (нечисто), то высшее благо от такого произнесения будет ПРОЯВЛЯТЬСЯ ОЧЕНЬ МЕДЛЕННО. Нама-абхаса — это ОКОЛЬНЫЙ ПУТЬ к преме, так как при таком повторении человек сначала ПОСТЕПЕННО ОЧИЩАЕТСЯ от грехов, и, лишь очистившись, приходит к шуддха-наме, чистому Святому Имени. И уже ЧИСТОЕ Святое Имя одаривает преданного кришна-премой.

Однако, если ИМЯ ПРОИЗНОСИТСЯ КРАЙНЕ НЕ ЧИСТО, т.е. до чистого имени ОЧЕНЬ И ОЧЕНЬ ДАЛЕКО, то движение к преме ПОЛНОСТЬЮ ПРЕКРАЩАЕТСЯ. Этот вид произнесения Святого Имени называется АПАРАДХОЙ, оскорбительным произнесением."

Чайтанья-Чаритамрита Ади-лила глава 8 текст 16:

"Тот, кто НАНОСИТ ДЕСЯТЬ ОСКОРБЛЕНИЙ святому имени и в то же время повторяет маха-мантру Харе Кришна, НЕСМОТРЯ НА ВСЕ СВОИ УСИЛИЯ, НЕ ОБРЕТЁТ ЛЮБВИ К БОГУ — высшей цели повторения святого имени, ДАЖЕ ЕСЛИ БУДЕТ ПОВТОРЯТЬ святое имя на ПРОТЯЖЕНИИ МНОГИХ ЖИЗНЕЙ."

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ...Сможет ли Господь принять меня без инициации...


Об этом сказать Вам может только он Сам. Однако вероятно сначала необходимо приобрести спокойствие ума, чтобы отличить Его голос от иных "голосов" в нашем сознании. И вероятно также понадобится определенное смирение, чтобы с чистым сердцем и без сомнения принять то, что Вы можете услышать.
Стало быть теперь дело за малым - приобрести всё это, и Вы всё узнаете наверняка...

----------


## Алексей-Хари

> Об этом сказать Вам может только он Сам. Однако вероятно сначала необходимо приобрести спокойствие ума, чтобы отличить Его голос от иных "голосов" в нашем сознании. И вероятно также понадобится определенное смирение, чтобы с чистым сердцем и без сомнения принять то, что Вы можете услышать.
> Стало быть теперь дело за малым - приобрести всё это, и Вы всё узнаете наверняка...


И это ответ живого существа, которое имеет духовное посвящение? Разве этому учат ачарья и Шрила Прабхупада в том числе?
Как можно опираться на свой несовершенный, обусловленный разум и чувства, тем более советовать приобрести спокойствие ума?
Даже Арджуна сказал Кришне (Бхагавад Гиты 6.34), что ум невозможно успокоить, а вы советуете это живому существу:

"Ум непоседлив, неистов, упрям и необычайно силен, о Кришна, и, мне кажется, укротить его труднее, чем остановить ветер."

Более того Шрила Прабхупада всегда учил отвечать опираясь на авторитет шастр и ачарьев. Поэтому всегда говорил - изучайте (а не просто читайте) мои книги.




Также все ачарьи показали своим примером, что важно принять духовного учителя и получить у него посвящение.
Хотя они все нитья-сиддхи (вечно совершенные), махабхагаваты. Поэтому каждая джива должна следовать их примеру, а не выдумать своё.
Это всё сантименты и они губительны в духовной практике - приводят к сахаджии. 

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Мадхья-лила. 15.108 комм.:

«В соответствии с правилами, регламентирующими жизнь вайшнавов, посвящение в брахманы является НЕОБХОДИМОСТЬЮ. «Хари-бхакти-виласа» (2.6) цитирует следующее утверждение из «Вишну-ямалы»:

адйкшитасйа вамору
кртам сарвам нирартхакам
пашу-йоним авапноти
дйкша-вирахита джанах

«КАКОЕ БЫ преданное служение ни совершал человек, БЕЗ ПОСВЯЩЕНИЯ у истинного духовного учителя оно НЕ ПРИНЕСЁТ ПЛОДА. Тот, кто не был должным образом посвящен в ученики, МОЖЕТ СНОВА родиться в животных видах жизни».

Поэтому не вводите джив в заблуждение своими догадками. Вы же представитель Господа Чайтаньи.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Вероятно Вы, уважаемый "Алексей-Хари", где-то в моём небольшом тексте увидели явный призыв не принимать посвящение у учителя? А в какой именно строчке, не подскажете?  
Вопрос темы был задан совершенно прозрачно: "Примет ли Кришна без иннициации?". Отсюда закономерный и на мой взгляд логичный ответ, - только Кришна сможет ответить на этот вопрос, согласитесь. А учитель как раз и может помочь обрести эту связь: "Кришна даёт гуру, а гуру даёт Кришну". 
И уж у Кришны, после восстановления этой самой связи, и можно задушевно и доверительно поинтересоваться и по поводу ответа на этот вопрос, да и на все иные вопросы тоже.
Так что явно ценя Ваше горячее желание защитить от меня вайшнава-сиддханту, всё таки хочу попросить не приписывать мне свои домыслы относительно меня же...  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вероятно Вы, уважаемый "Алексей-Хари", где-то в моём небольшом тексте увидели явный призыв не принимать посвящение у учителя? 
> 
> Так что явно ценя Ваше горячее желание защитить от меня вайшнава-сиддханту, всё таки хочу попросить не приписывать мне свои домыслы относительно меня же...


Просто на этом форуме Алексей плотненько занялся просветительской деятельностью преданным ИСККОН  :smilies:  Мы ведь неученные совсем((

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Ну что ж, спасибо ему за это. 
Искренний просветительский порыв - дорогого стоит...

Пранам и Вам и ему.  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> ......................



Хотелось бы что-то добавить для прояснения моей позиции. А то Вы можете решить, что кроме эмоций и оправдываний мне и ответить то нечего...

Вот Вы пишите:



> Как можно опираться на свой несовершенный, обусловленный разум и чувства, тем более советовать приобрести спокойствие ума? Даже Арджуна сказал Кришне (Бхагавад Гиты 6.34), что ум невозможно успокоить: "Ум непоседлив, неистов, упрям и необычайно силен, о Кришна, и, мне кажется, укротить его труднее, чем остановить ветер."


Не знаю уж с чего Вы взяли что я призываю именно к этому, но видимо что-то Вас натолкнуло на эту идею...
Разумеется, - на несовершенные и обусловленные ум и разум опираться не стоит. Однако скажите пожалуйста, а для чего люди занимаются ваидхи-садхана-бхакти?  Не для того ли чтобы как раз и успокоить ум и сделать его более совершенным?  То же касается и разума… 
И Арджуна здесь кстати говорит не о невозможности, а о сложности в «успокоения» ума.  И Кришна в процессе беседы даёт Арджуне несколько «йог» (карма-, гьяна-, дхьяна-, бхакти-йога и их некоторые их вариации как то «мишра»),  с помощью которых, подразумевается, и можно успокоить и совершенствовать вышеуказаное. 
А если это было «невозможно», то и Бхагавад Гита тогда не имела бы смысла совершенно. Да Вы собственно дальше это подтверждаете сами:



> Более того Шрила Прабхупада всегда учил отвечать опираясь на авторитет шастр и ачарьев. Поэтому всегда говорил - изучайте (а не просто читайте) мои книги.


  А что это как ни часть «ваидхи-садхана-бхакти»?

К чему бы это я…
Ах да!  Наверное к тому, что лучше бы прояснить что-то у собеседника, если его посыл непонятен, а после уж и делать какие-то выводы. 
Хотя наверное и  мне стоит выражать свои мысли не столь витиевато и двусмысленно, дабы не допустить недопонимания. 
Со своей стороны я обещаю что буду стараться… 
Но и Вы уж постарайтесь, ладно? Со своей стороны?  :smilies:

----------


## Алексей-Хари

> Хотелось бы что-то добавить для прояснения моей позиции. А то Вы можете решить, что кроме эмоций и оправдываний мне и ответить то нечего...
> 
> Вот Вы пишите:
> 
> 
> Не знаю уж с чего Вы взяли что я призываю именно к этому, но видимо что-то Вас натолкнуло на эту идею...


Ваши слова и натолкнули. Вы писали в ответе выше: 




> Однако вероятно сначала необходимо приобрести спокойствие ума...


Ум невозможно успокоить вообще, его можно только направить на служение Кришне. Природа дживы - желать. Если она желает для себя, то пожинает плоды - карма, если желает для Кришны, то становиться по-настоящему счастливой. Но ум постоянно подкидывает желания, идеи и т.п. Вы это должны знать, если серьёзно практикуете сознание Кришны и изучаете книги ачарьев. 
И только единственный метод помогающий его обуздать (перестать искать наслаждения) это практика преданного служения. 
Никакая другая йога не поможет - только бхакти-йога. Об этом также сказано в Бхагавад Гите.

Шрила Прабхупада также пишет в комментарии к Бхагавад Гите 6.34:

"Aрджуна использует здесь очень удачное сравнение: НИКТО НЕ В СИЛАХ остановить ветер. Но усмирить беспокойный ум ЕЩЁ ТРУДНЕЕ. 
Самый легкий метод, ПОЗВОЛЯЮЩИЙ СОВЛАДАТЬ с умом, дал людям Господь Чайтанья. 
Он велел им очень смиренно повторять «Харе Кришна», великую мантру, дарующую освобождение. 
Са ваи манах кришна-падаравиндайох: надо думать только о Кришне. Лишь тогда ум сможет успокоиться, и ничто уже не выведет его из равновесия."




> И уж у Кришны, после восстановления этой самой связи, и можно задушевно и доверительно поинтересоваться


Вот именно после восстановления связи, которая восстанавливается благодаря принятию истинного Гуру и получая от него посвящение. А не просто сесть, расслабиться и по медитировать...

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Ну вот видите как хорошо...  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Можно ведь не торопясь, вдумчиво, без попыток оскорблений...

----------


## Aniruddha das

Madhudvisa: His question was that can you take initiation by accepting the spiritual master in your heart without actually taking initiation directly from him?
Srila Prabhupada: These are bogus proposition. It has no meaning. (laughter) It has no meaning. If you think within yourself, " I am eating," will you be satisfied? You starve and simply think, " I have eaten everything." (laughter) Is that very practical proposal? You must eat. We don't say all these bogus proposition. All right. Thank you very much. - Srimad-Bhagavatam Lecture 6.1.1--Melbourne, May 21, 1975

Мадхудвиша: "Он спрашивает можно ли принять инициацию, приняв духовного учителя в сердце, не принимая инициацию непосредственно у него?"

Шрила Прабхупада: "Это неверное предложение. Это бессмысленно. (смех) Это бессмысленно. Если вы просто про себя думаете: Я ем", вы будете довольны? Вы голодаете, а при этом просто думаете: "Я все съел". (смех) Это практичное предложение? Вы должны есть. Поэтому мы не говорим о таких неверных предложениях. Хорошо. Спасибо большое". - Лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам  6.1.1, 21.05.1975, Мельбурн, Австралия

----------

